#juju 2013-07-29
<ehg> hi. how would we go about upgrading from goju 1.10 to 1.11.4? would there be anything to keep in mind?
<bbcmicrocomputer> ehg: sudo add-apt-repository ppa:juju/devel; sudo apt-get update; sudo apt-get upgrade
<ehg> bbcmicrocomputer: is anything likely to break? :)
<bbcmicrocomputer> ehg: I believe upgrading deployed 1.10 environments work now
<bbcmicrocomputer> ehg: no, more things are likely to work :)
<ehg> awesome
<raywang> hello, I just try to juju-core (1.11.4-1~1514~raring) on aws, when I bootstrap, and check its status, it always report "error: no instanerror: no instances found", what is that? thanksces found
<ehg> bbcmicrocomputer: is juju upgrade-juju the command we should run once our client is at 1.11.4?
<bbcmicrocomputer> ehg: yes, I believe so.. although I've never tested the upgrade path personally
<ehg> bbcmicrocomputer: thanks, we'll try it!
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: sounds a bit like https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1176961.. you may need to clear out your Juju S3 bucket and start again
<_mup_> Bug #1176961: Wedge an environment by using the other management tools <juju-core:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1176961>
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: alternatively changing the 'control-bucket' parameter in .juju/environments.yaml file and bootstrapping should work
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, thanks, but how do I clear my S3 bucket out?
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, thanks, but i have no idea change  ' 'control-bucket' to what? :)
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: I personally use package 'libnet-amazon-s3-tools-perl' to delete things from S3 at the cli
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: a combination of s3ls, s3rm and s3rmbucket
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: e.g 's3ls juju-xxxxxxxxx' (control-bucket from .juju/environments.yaml)
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: just alter the last digit on the value to another hex value (0-9, a-f) :)
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, ah, i see, it's very helpful :)
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, hit another error :(
<raywang> error: cannot start bootstrap instance: cannot set up groups: cannot revoke security group: Source group ID missing. (MissingParameter)
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: what's the output when you run 'juju -v bootstrap' ?
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5924749/
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: hmm.. have you tried clearing out security groups before bootstrapping?
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, let me check
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: sometimes previous bootstrap junk is left
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, destroy-environment doesn't do that for me?
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: it's not perfect :)
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, oh, just check, i don't have a secgroup  :(
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: hmm, I'm not sure then if it's failing on a clean aws environment
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: I'd suggest filing a bug
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, ok, i'm try to see if I can find something new about the secgroup
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: what AWS region are you deploying to?
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, ap-southeast-1
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju-dev/2013-April/000921.html
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: seems to be same problem
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: perhaps try changing regions?
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, i see, thank for the findings :)
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, actually, i managed to bootstrap, but got 'no instance found', will try another region as you suggested
<raywang> hit another error "error: provider storage is not writable"...
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: do you need to clear out or change control-bucket?
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, yes, i clear out control-bucket, secgroup, and then switch to new region (us-east-1), and that's what I got after that
<ehg> woohoo upgrade worked
<ehg> does anyone know how to get rid of machines that failed come up?
<ehg> e.g.
<ehg> "58":
<ehg>     agent-state-info: '(error: use of closed network connection)'
<ehg> the service won't get destroyed, and i can't even terminate that machine
<ehg> i'm willing to edit whatever DB it's stored on in the bootstrap mode - mongo?
<ehg> although when i tried to do that last time i couldn't connect because of SSL issues, enterprise mongo client blahness
<bbcmicrocomputer> raywang: tried using a different control-bucket id, not sure if Juju locks the S3 bucket to a particular region... didn't think it did
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, ok, i would like to try it :)
<pavel> hello
<pavel> guys, does 'expose' work for you right now?
<pavel> I run juju expose and don't see any message in the log
<pavel> and of course it doesn't get exposed, though in the juju status id shows 'exposed: true'
<raywang> bbcmicrocomputer, it's interesting, I change control-bucket id, and it works, but I got another error, http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/5924870/, and i comment out the region, and re-run bootstrap, now it seems works
<bbcmicrocomputer> pavel: is this using aws?
<pavel> bbcmicrocomputer, yes
<pavel> bbcmicrocomputer, now I'm going to rebuild my env and try again
<drj11> has the config.yaml file format changed between 0.10 and 0.11 (the config file we specify with --config when we deply?)
<pavel> drj11, I'm not sure about exact version, but at some moment there was difference to include or not service name
<pavel> e.g mysql: {}, or just {}
<pavel> in 1.11.4 you have to include service name
<pavel> in 1.10 you should not do this
<drj11> thanks pavel. that seems like quite a big change to me.
<drj11> stuff seems to be working now.
<drj11> althought it's very bad news for us, because we use new service names whimsically. We need to change our YAML files for every new service name
<pavel> drj11, np, I was confused by this too
<drj11> pavel: it's very handy to have someone experience the same problem
<pavel> drj11, I didn't thought about service names in that way, this means you can't deploy two different services with the same config
<drj11> indeed you cannot. which is the kind of thing we do all the time (for debugging for example)
<pavel> idea here is that if you want to deploy another service perhaps it has different config
<pavel> otherwise why you need this
<drj11> pavel: all sorts of reasons. totally plausible that difference services use the same connection IP and password to access a shared database, or shared redis
<drj11> s/difference/different/
<pavel> drj11, yes, it's weird that there is now such option
<pavel> bbcmicrocomputer, after destroying and bootstrapping expose works again
<bbcmicrocomputer> pavel: hmm..not good
<pavel> bbcmicrocomputer, yes, totally weird
<pavel> 'juju add-unit mysql --to 1' and 'juju add-unit mysql --to lxc:1'
<pavel> does I get it right that in first case it will try to deploy mysql in the global environment on machine 1?
<bbcmicrocomputer> pavel: yes
<pavel> bbcmicrocomputer, thanks
<pavel> Since containers already work, are there any plans for Digital ocean support?
<marcoceppi> pavel: There's an "SSH" provider coming to juju-core which will add support to hosts like Digital Ocean
<pavel> marcoceppi, cool
<Tantor> Hello. I'm trying to get juju working on ubuntu 12.04
<Tantor> However when I do fw juju deploy wordpress it keeps bugging me with an Invalid SSH key error
<arosales> Tantor, which version are you running?
<Tantor> the one from the ubuntu ppa
<marcoceppi> Tantor: do you have an ssh key generated?
<Tantor> Yes
<Tantor> Without it MAAS won't run
<marcoceppi> Tantor: please pastebin the errors you're getting
<Tantor> ok
<Tantor> hold on
* arosales changed the topic of #juju to: Share your infrastructure, win a prize: https://juju.ubuntu.com/charm-championship/ || Review Calendar: http://goo.gl/uK9HD || Review Queue: http://manage.jujucharms.com/review-queue || http://jujucharms.com || Reviewer: bbcmicrocomputer
<arosales> bbcmicrocomputer, fyi looks like your up on the review queue
<bbcmicrocomputer> arosales: yep :)
<arosales> the review queue also looks like it could use some love
<jseutter> Is there a pattern for how are upgrades to a service done using a charm?  Any examples?
<arosales> hazmat, jamespage, negronjl ^ if you can find any spare cycles for the review queue
<arosales> bbcmicrocomputer, :-)
<marcoceppi> jseutter: there are two ways to upgrade a running service in a charm. One is via configuration (ie: `juju set <service> version=1.1.0`) or via upgrade-charm hook which is run when `juju upgrade-charm <service>` is executed
<marcoceppi> the former is considered a "best practice" when it comes to writing a charm
<jseutter> marcoceppi: when would you choose one over the other?
<marcoceppi> jseutter: there are very few times when you wouldn't have a "version" configuration option
<marcoceppi> For the majority of charms, that's likely the best way to go
<jseutter> marcoceppi: do you know of some charms that do this?  I'd like to have a look
<hazmat> arosales, hit 3 fwiw
<arosales> hazmat, much appreciated. thank you sir :-)
<weblife> Tanto I was disconnected for a bit but have youmade a ssh key?
<weblife> or has someone helped you
<jose> guys, just so you know the postfix charm's been there for 3 weeks but its age changed when hazmat posted a comment :)
<hazmat> hi jose
<hazmat> so what's the use scenario for the charm?
<jose> hey, hazmat, have a min?
<jose> I wanted to talk about that
<hazmat> jose, me too, i'm in a meeting for the next 15, but free after that
<jose> I can wait for sure :)
<hazmat> jose, free
<hazmat> jose, chat or g+?
<jose> hazmat: which one would you prefer?
<hazmat> jose, g+ sounds good to me, /me sends priv link
<hazmat> actually public. in case anyone else is interested in postfix charm.. jose.. https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/01fbf06fe36cb7b88119171e3f86c98e3b56b421?hl=en
<weblife> @marcoceppi  I ave node-app patched to install from source but  the application isn't spinning up at startup. Try and submit the patch when I figure out why and fix it.   Just wanted to let you know since you said conntact you about it.  I didn't forget you just got tied up with my wedding plans.
<weblife> I have
<weblife> I'm in a typo mood today ;:x
<marcoceppi> weblife: no problem, take your time with it
<Tantor> I got juju running. But when I do juju status. I see my 2 maas nodes as instance 0 and 1, but also instances 2-9 as pending. I don't have any other nodes installed though. Are those instances normal?
<Tantor> Or should I remove them?
<weblife> @Tantor I would think it depends on the charms your using and what you did to deploy those instances
<weblife> I will be right back.
<weblife> Its because the script is based on chris lea's or apt-get install specific instructs.  I am somewhat new to doing system processes so I need to look into what the differences would be between doing a apt-get install vs. make install.
<Tantor> !bin
<weblife> sorry that was at @marcoceppi
<Tantor> My problem is this: http://pastebin.com/WVdnvHed
<Tantor> There are two instances, the instances 2-9 already disappeared
<Tantor> There are 2 machines, srv7 and srv8
<Tantor> However the service juju-gui shows as a public address srv9
<Tantor> There is no srv9
<Tantor> So I think that I messed up my config
<Tantor> How can I remove this srv9?
<Tantor> Tried destroy-environment too, but that doesn't help
<weblife> @Tantor its probably because you spun service up and destroyed prior I am thinking.  These wont disappear for some time and you can't remove them.  When looking in you ec2 console make sure your looking at running services.  Those others are probably eliminated already with juju destroy-environment
<Tantor> Ok, I did another destroy-environment now. So you think I should wait a while and then do a bootstrap again?
<Tantor> I'm not using ec2 btw, but Ubuntu Maas (openstack)
<weblife> Maybe someone can confirm juju-gui spins up two service machines.  I don't know for sure myself.  Anyone know that could answer Tantor?
<weblife> @Tantor Sorry,  dont think it matters.  Probly the same in both.
<weblife> brb
<Tantor> According to the ubuntu instructions I need at least 2 free nodes to use juju. As soon as I do juju bootstrap. Automatically juju will use these two nodes
<dpb1> does lxc on juju-core still honor the data-dir setting, or is there something else I should be using now?
<dpb1> Got it: root-dir  (was data-dir)
<weblife> @marcoceppi I just realized I need to be a member of charmers to submit my patch after nearly going crazy in a quest to find out why it would not let me(first time using launchpad).  Could you approve my membership,  I already made the request.
#juju 2013-07-30
<weblife> @marcoceppi Do you want me to send you my patch at least?
<weblife> It works well from my experience...
<den_sheleh> Is it possible to read somewhere draft of article 'AppArmor and charms' ?  Early was on this page https://juju.ubuntu.com/AppArmor
<_mup_> Bug #1206412 was filed: Can't access the WordPress Server deployed using MAAS-JUJU. Web page access ends up with Error "502 Bad Gateway (nginx/1.2.6 (Ubuntu)" <charms> <juju> <maas> <wordpress> <juju:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206412>
<alok__> hie there
<bloodearnest> heya folks - I am using the new juju-core lxc provider, and am getting an error about git not being in $PATH that loops every 3 seconds
<bloodearnest> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5928665/
<bloodearnest> this worked fine on friday, fwiw
<bloodearnest> my charms just retry installing every 3s until the deployment timesout
<bloodearnest> juju version is  1.11.4-1~1514~raring1 from ppa
<marcoceppi> bloodearnest: if you `juju ssh u1-psearch-app/0` can you verify git is actually installed?
<pavel> hm... I'm not sure, but seems that when I add subordinate relation it triggers container relation install hook
<bloodearnest> marcoceppi, not installed
<marcoceppi> bloodearnest: so it looks like the charm requires git but it isn't/wasn't installed. Adding git-core to the list of packages installed during hooks/install should resolve this
<bloodearnest> marcoceppi, yeah, I'm looking at that, but AFAICS, it doesn't require git. And this happens on every charm (~7) from the stack I'm trying to deploy
<marcoceppi> bloodearnest: that's interesting.
<bloodearnest> marcoceppi, and the error came from git.go line 177, so I thought it might be juju related
<marcoceppi> bloodearnest: file a bug, it sounds like something that was changed in core
<bloodearnest> marcoceppi, kk
<bloodearnest> marcoceppi, am going to try with pyjuju/lxc -if it fails there, it likley the charm(s) at fault
<bloodearnest> marcoceppi, hmm, seems I can't hit archive.ubuntu.com from the lxc, so that's likely the issue
<marcoceppi> bloodearnest: ah, that would make sense
<bloodearnest> marcoceppi, yeah, some iptables rules to expose lxc to the world gone awry
<rick_h> marcoceppi: ping, morning
<marcoceppi> rick_h: morning
<rick_h> marcoceppi: so I'm poking at https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-gui/+bug/1202636 for the gui
<_mup_> Bug #1202636: Charm Details Page Under Providers Change Openstack to HP Cloud <juju-gui:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1202636>
<rick_h> marcoceppi: and basically we're going to start reporting that the HP tests are HP. However, the tests data we import says it's openstack.
<marcoceppi> rick_h: yeah, it's testing openstack provider against hp-cloud
<rick_h> marcoceppi: for now I'm going to rename it in the Gui and carry on, but at some point it'd be cool to coordinate a move to call it hp throughout
<marcoceppi> rick_h: ack, I'll add a work item to the charmtester stuff and ping you to pick a time to switch
<rick_h> marcoceppi: just to put on your radar and heads up that the gui changes is giong to go through so we'll see local/ec2/hp as the provider test results
<rick_h> marcoceppi: thanks
<Tantor> Hello. This morning around 7:00 (It's 16:43 here now) I started some juju deploy tasks. These tasks are still pending. Is this normal?
<Tantor> Output of juju status: http://pastebin.com/dF5gn6GY
<Tantor> I also notice that of my two servers the agent state is on not-started, which sounds strange to me
<Tantor> On one machine juju-machine-agent refuses to start and give this error: Failure: zookeeper.NodeExistsException: node exists
<Tantor> I cant find a clear explanation and solution when I search on this error with google
<freeflying> I tried to destroy-service/unit, juju status shows dying, is there anything I can do? I want to destroy the machine, and redeploy it
<ahasenack> freeflying: what is the status of the unit/service now? Is it in error?
<ahasenack> freeflying: if it is in error, then you need to juju resolved <unit>, and then you will be able to destroy it probably
<freeflying> ahasenack: life: dying
<ahasenack> freeflying: what about the rest of the lines?
<freeflying> ahasenack: agent-state is error, so I can use resolved?
<ahasenack> freeflying: yeah, try it, and then destroy-unit, and then terminate-machine
<freeflying> ahasenack: hah, resolved, thanks
<ahasenack> good
<scuttlemonkey> so how is the ec2 api for deploying charms on an openstack environment?
<scuttlemonkey> I have used ec2 native, but haven't had a chance to play on a pure openstack setup yet
<marcoceppi> scuttlemonkey: we don't use the ec2 compatibility api anymore for openstack deployments. We use the straight openstack api and it works rather well
<scuttlemonkey> marcoceppi: ahh, right on...didn't see much doc on that front
<scuttlemonkey> looked like mostly s3-specific stuff, guess I'll keep digging
<marcoceppi> scuttlemonkey: for the most recent stuff, I'd recommend looking at the juju-core code if you aren't already
<scuttlemonkey> marcoceppi: yeah that's the next stop. I generally like to parse human-readable stuffs first if I can :)
<xmltok> has anyone done a comparison of juju to something like cloudformation? I like juju for a lot of things but being able to configure VIPs is a nice feature. they look to be pretty similar solutions in a lot of ways
<marcoceppi> xmltok: CloudFormation is AWS Only, Juju is cloud agnostic*
<xmltok> i suppose cloudformation on openstack (heat) probably just builds out an haproxy node, which could easily be done through juju
<sidnei> yes, that's quite accurate in fact
<xmltok> WRT juju in a large production environment, can a team share a bootstrap node? I get how an engineer can build out their platform but i'm not sure how ops would share the management of a bunch of deployments. does each charm configuration set require a different bootstrap node, or can i have one bootstrap node for each production colo?
<marcoceppi> xmltok: So you can specify who has access to a deployment in the environments.yaml by including their ssh public keys as one of the options. From there, as long as each user has proper credentials to access the cloud environment they can use juju from the command line. There's also a juju-gui charm you can deploy which allows users to log in via a web interface and manage that envrionment/deployment from a browser
<marcoceppi> Each environment only needs one bootstrap node to operate. So that one node runs orchestration for the entire deployment
<xmltok> cool
<xmltok> ive been planning on implementing a similar enviroment sharing solution for teams of engineers, so it sounds like this would solve that problem too
<xmltok> if I wanted to write a web interface to modifying the environment (changing relationships, adding charms) is there an API to the bootstrap node or is it all via juju command line options?
<marcoceppi> xmltok: there already is one. juju-gui is that web interface
<marcoceppi> but yes it uses an so in the bootstrap node
<xmltok> ok, i didn't realize that gui was deployable internally, it looked so good i figured it was some kind of pay solution
<xmltok> so i could in effect have a gui server set up and engineers could log in and point it at their different environment bootstrap nodes to modify them as needed, or ops could point them at the different prod environments. that is pretty cool
<marcoceppi> it's one GUI per environment ATM xmltok
<xmltok> can the GUI run on the bootstrap node?
<marcoceppi> xmltok: yup
<marcoceppi> xmltok: https://jujucharms.com/precise/juju-gui/#bws-readme
<webbrandon> Does default-series stand for the juju version being installed?
<webbrandon> Or the image it is going to be deployed?
<webbrandon> ubuntu image that is
<marcoceppi> webbrandon: Ubuntu series, ie: precise, quantal, raring, etc
<marcoceppi> We recommend, and it defaults to, precise (the current LTS)
<weblife> Okay found something that describes it in more depth.  Think I will submit a more detailed description of the setting in the docs since it doesn't describe it well.
<marcoceppi> weblife: what's that?
<weblife> default-series
 * thumper waves
<weblife> also updating the AWS setup getting started page
<marcoceppi> weblife: it shouldn't be needed with the latest juju unless you something other than LTS
<weblife> @marcoceppi Whats that the default-series option or the AWS page(https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1201833)?
<_mup_> Bug #1201833: AWS instructions need an update <juju-core:In Progress by evilnick> <juju-core docs:In Progress by evilnick> <Juju Website:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201833>
<marcoceppi> weblife: precise, for all clouds
<weblife> so there is no more setting specific environments like 'oneiric'?
<marcoceppi> weblife well I don't think you can use oneiric any more with juju
<weblife> I was about to write this into the AWS setup along with the security changes:
<weblife> Environments can currently be configured with a default-series option, which controls the Ubuntu series to be ran on new machines (where available) and the repository collection from which to get charms (always).  You can find available Ubuntu AMI versions that are supported with AWS in the AWS Marketplace at aws.amazon.com/marketplace.  You can also find a list of the different Ubuntu series at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_
<weblife> Ubuntu_releases if you decide to setup your own EBS-backed AMI.
<weblife> following what I read here: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/865163
<_mup_> Bug #865163: default-series option has surprising behaviour <juju:Fix Released by fwereade> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/865163>
<aimatt> halo, when I desploy a new charm on say, openstack, it spawns up a whole vm for it?
<sarnold> aimatt: yeah, that's a large part of juju's cause to exist :)
<aimatt> sarnold: ok, I'm just trying to think of how I would make a charm for a particular service that depends on a service, such as memcache, running locally
<aimatt> I would guess that I would just include apt-get install memcached in that services, charm
<aimatt> right?
<sarnold> aimatt: or you could use a subordinate service
<sarnold> aimatt: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-subordinate-services.html
<sarnold> aimatt: I have a feeling that might not be the best solution for memcache. I've got a feeling you might want to be able to scale those separate from the other services, and you might want its cache to serve for more than the one service unit it would be deployed with, as a subordinate
<aimatt> we would have a separate memcache cluster too, this is used for things like locks
<sarnold> ah okay :)
<aimatt> local stuff only
<aimatt> thanks for the link, I'm wrapping my head around it
<marcoceppi> weblife: So, that's not entirely accurate. So simplestream data determines which AMI or image to use for juju, you just supply the series data
<aimatt> sarnold: that looks perfect. thank you
<sarnold> aimatt: cool! :)
<aimatt> I think the indentation of the YAML there is borked though
<aimatt> but I get it
<sarnold> heh, so it is, html source has it correctly though
 * marcoceppi fixes html structure
<sarnold> marcoceppi: 1206704
<marcoceppi> sarnold: thanks!
<sarnold> marcoceppi: I _love_ the "file a bug" link on the bottom of the page. that's just friendly. :)
<weblife> @marcoceppi Okay I will leave that part out then.
<weblife> I don't know what to do... I am told I need to get experience in "charm contributors" to submit patches and repairs.  So I assign myself to a bug with them: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1201833 but I can't submit my repair because "charmers" requires the same.  So I uploaded my repair to: https://code.launchpad.net/~web-brandon/juju-core/juju-core.  Am I missing a step because I am feeling pretty defeated for simply try
<weblife> ing to help make things better.
<_mup_> Bug #1201833: AWS instructions need an update <juju-core:In Progress by web-brandon> <juju-core docs:In Progress by evilnick> <Juju Website:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1201833>
<weblife> Thank you jcastro
<aimatt> another question: if I use juju, what do I really need openstack for?
<sarnold> aimatt: you need something to create VMs for you -- or, in the case of MAAS, actual machines :)
<sarnold> aimatt: juju just knows how to ask openstack or ec2 or azure or hp cloud or .. for a new machine instance
<aimatt> sarnold: oh, so the openstack charm is primarily for maas?
<sarnold> aimatt: that's where my knowledge gets thin -- as I understand it, you'd have two jujus in place -- one to control the openstack environment itself, one to control the things you -run- on openstack
#juju 2013-07-31
<aimatt> ah intersting
<aimatt> ok, thanks for the input
<sarnold> (you could just have openstack without juju, if that's more acceptable to your operations folks.. :)
<sarnold> then you'd only have one juju in play, and that might be easier to wrap heads around
<aimatt> I want the charms! lol
<aimatt> we are losing our primary sysadmin, so we are exploring options
<aimatt> and juju is looknig very good
<marcoceppi> aimatt: Right, what sarnold described is pretty accurate as far as using Juju to drive both the bare metal and then deployments on the bare metal. I'll dig up a few links for you, but there are video demos of sabdfl having a cluster a machines registered in MaaS, then deploying OpenStack on that in under 15 mins, then deploying services on to the OpenStack environment right after that. It's a little inception-like but a very
<marcoceppi> interesting use case
<marcoceppi> ahasenack: ping
<jcastro> aimatt: another nice benefit of juju is the reusability of charms
<jcastro> you don't need to write a memcached charm
<jcastro> we have one already
<weblife> I just finished a three part tutorial on how to get going with Node.js / MongoDB on Ubuntu and then deploy it to cloud services.  Could I get any interested parties to review it for fixes / ideas on how to improve it?  https://github.com/TheMindCompany/mongonode-app/blob/master/tutorial.pdf
<Tantor> Hello. I'm trying to use juju. However I'm having a problem. I did juju-deploy juju-gui
<Tantor> Then juju added another node as machine #1, however this machine has the agent-state 'not-started'. When I login through SSH to this machine and do sudo restart juju-machine-agent. I get a message that it's restarted, but still no change in the status. Here is the output of juju status: http://pastebin.com/Uv7Zg2qx
<weblife> What would be the best way to stress test a web application or better yet possibly have Juju auto scale an application.
<drj11> Hmm. I have a problem trying to terminate-machine
<drj11> I get: $ juju terminate-machine 40
<drj11> error: no machines were destroyed: container info for machine 40 not found
<drj11> (I've recently upgraded to 1.11.5-raring-amd64)
<drj11> the machine exists and has no services running on it (previously ran destroy-service which worked just fine).
<drj11> is this likely to a recent bug?
<marcoceppi> drj11: it may be, I've not encountered that error before.
<pavelpachkovskij> hi
<pavelpachkovskij> can someone merge fix for this bug? https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/memcached/+bug/1206491
<_mup_> Bug #1206491: Memcached service doesn't start <memcached (Juju Charms Collection):Fix Committed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1206491>
<pavelpachkovskij> marcoceppi, thanks
<marcoceppi> pavelpachkovskij: np
<pavelpachkovskij> and one more https://code.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/precise/redis-master/trunk/+merge/177828
<marcoceppi> pavelpachkovskij: it says there are 0 lines to merge
<pavelpachkovskij> crap
<marcoceppi> ah, the merge is backwards
<pavelpachkovskij> marcoceppi, I did smth wrong?
<marcoceppi> pavelpachkovskij: you're requestion to merge lp:charms/redis-master in to your branch. Resubmit with your branch merging in to lp:charms/redis-master
<pavelpachkovskij> marcoceppi, ah
<pavelpachkovskij> marcoceppi, one sec
<marcoceppi> pavelpachkovskij: FWIW, I just looked at your commit and it LGTM
<marcoceppi> surpised that wasn't caught sooner
<pavelpachkovskij> https://code.launchpad.net/~pavel-pachkovskij/charms/precise/redis-master/fixed-open-port-issue/+merge/177847
<pavelpachkovskij> marcoceppi, thanks again )
<marcoceppi> np
<weblife> I just finished a three part tutorial on how to get going with Node.js / MongoDB on Ubuntu and then deploy it to cloud services.  Could I get any interested parties to review it for fixes / ideas on how to improve it?  https://github.com/TheMindCompany/mongonode-app/blob/master/tutorial.pdf
<weblife> last night not just now :)
<weblife> I think I should try and put more detail into using Juju.  Around page 10(beginning of juju lesson) I got tired and lazy.
<marcoceppi> weblife: I'll take a look in a bit. thanks for the link!
<jcastro> juju charmers meeting in ~6 minutes!
<jcastro> weblife: have you seen the node-app charm?
<jcastro> it automates pages 1-3 of your tutorial, heh
<weblife> marcoceppi Thank you
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b853ceaa631f9a4d4359556e3cbf27ffae3abc81?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> the hangout will be there for anyone who wants to participate in the meeting
<weblife> jcastro I used the node-app charm.  But my revision that installs from source and installs express also
<jcastro> adding an option to the charm to install from source and do express would be a nice contribution!
<weblife> <weblife is conflicted (watch Kaptest prep for GRE or charmer hangout)
<weblife> jcastro I know.  Trying to gain experience so you guys allow me into charmers so I can submit
<jcastro> oh, you don't need to be in charmers to submit
<jcastro> you just can start submitting
<jcastro> charmers is for when you want to review etc, later on when you're experienced with juju
<weblife> pavelpachkovskij from CSU Fullerton??
<pavelpachkovskij> hello
<pavelpachkovskij> is there a link to charmers meeting already?
<marcoceppi> Pad: http://pad.ubuntu.com/7mf2jvKXNa
<jcastro> We'll be streaming the meeting on http://ubuntuonair.com if anyone wants to follow along
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b853ceaa631f9a4d4359556e3cbf27ffae3abc81?authuser=0&hl=en
<jcastro> if you want to participate
<pavelpachkovskij> weblife, no
<weblife> good :x
<weblife> hehe
<weblife> yes Brandon Clark is me
<marcoceppi> o/
<weblife> experimental kernel messing up my connection :x
<weblife> Hmm.  I don't think its my kernel anymore, it could be g-hangouts :x
<weblife> TRy one more time to listen in
<weblife> Or is it over?? haha
<marcoceppi> weblife: they're published to youtube so you can always watch post-recording
<weblife> I know but want to be able and chime in if I wanted to.  Let you guys know other care your doing it also.
<marcoceppi> weblife: if you have feedback or questions you can reply to the mailing list email that Jorge sends out every week with the highlights. We're always happy to answer questions and field comments from users!
<weblife> marcoceppi Thank you.  Your always a help.
<jcastro> marcoceppi: hey for local provider
<jcastro> it seems default-series: precise doesn't work for me
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yaeh?
<jcastro> ideas?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: define "doesn't work" for you?
<jcastro> it launches saucy containers
<marcoceppi> machine 0 will always reflect the host machine, each additional machien should be the default-series defined
<jcastro> ah nuts
<jcastro> so like if I bootstrap
<jcastro> but do juju deploy --to 0 wordpress
<jcastro> error: cannot assign unit "wordpress/0" to machine 0: series does not match
<marcoceppi> jcastro: you're going to have a bad time
<jcastro> nod
<jcastro> ok so test on a real cloud is what you're saying. :)
 * marcoceppi nods
<marcoceppi> I hear HP is nice this time of year
<jcastro> juju switch hpcloud
<jcastro> :)
<jcastro> I love this command
<jcastro> I can just switch from local to cloud in one go
<marcoceppi> I still haven't used juju switch
<jcastro> !!
<jcastro> you're not doing -eblahblah every time are you?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I am
<marcoceppi> old habbits die hard
<marcoceppi> I'm terrified of not using switch and accidentally destroying ubuntu-discourse instead of local or something silly
<jcastro> true dat
<marcoceppi> Maybe I'll add a plugin or something that is a safe guard
<marcoceppi> like juju safe destroy-environment
<marcoceppi> which will just confirm every action you do by telling you current environment, etc
<jcastro> in pyju there was an env setting you ould set to make it so you could never accidentally blow it away
<jcastro> IMO juju should always echo the current environment on every command
<jcastro> "blah blah success/failed on $env"
<marcoceppi> Well, juju-core gives you just enough rope. Especially since it doesn't offer an ack mechanism
<marcoceppi> jcastro: that doesn't help prevent the issue though, just tells you even sooner that you goof'd
<sarnold> $PS1 mangling? :)
<marcoceppi> I think -v offers that too jcastro "2013-07-31 16:58:45 INFO juju.environs.local environprovider.go:32 opening environment "local-core"
<marcoceppi> "
<marcoceppi> is the first line typically when using -v
<marcoceppi> anywho, -v could use some work on not being so verbose
<stub> marcoceppi: 'juju lock-environment' + 'juju unlock-environment' ?
<stub> marcoceppi: ie. a flag that you can set to help protect you from blowing off your foot?
<jcastro> http://ec2-54-211-7-242.compute-1.amazonaws.com/?p=4
<jcastro> haha man
<jcastro> that was --to easy
<jcastro> marcoceppi: wanna siege up that badboy, see how it performs?
<weblife> Hmm strange.  Juju status says no instances after I bootstrap AWS.  Haven't had this happen before.
<weblife> weblife destroy's it to try again.
<pavel>  weblife this happens time to time
<pavel> I think possible reason may be when you try to bootstrap right after destroy-environment
<pavel> but this is just my theory
<weblife> can't delete security groups from ec2 console either, grrr.  I'm going to eat them.
<weblife> pavel: that is what I did.  Makes sense...
<weblife> now I know
<marcoceppi> weblife: it's also "the cloud" in general. Sometimes weird stuff just happens
<jcastro> rick_h: this search result bug where it goes back to the result instead of the readme is killing me
<rick_h> jcastro: it's landed, there was talk of doing a deploy on wed
<rick_h> gary_poster: is that deploy on deck for today? ^^
<gary_poster> rick_h, we can't deploy till benji gets the cache bug landed, and we make a release.  At this point I'm guessing tomorrow, rick_h and jcastro.
<rick_h> gary_poster: k, thanks for the heads up.
<jcastro> ok guys, so deploy --to is basically awesome
<rick_h> jcastro: yea, checking our your weekly call video now. I need to test that out and lxc out
<weblife> marcoceppi & pavel:  I believe in this case it may have been the AWS region. Used west-1 after a little wait the second time and still happened
<weblife> worked on east-1 though
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: Is "--to" support on the roadmap for gui?
<gary_poster> marcoceppi, yes.  we think it will be actually a place where the GUI can give a significantly better experience than the CLI, including automated searching for available machines based on constraints.  We will be talking about tech plans next week at the manager sprint and work is slated to begin september
<gary_poster> engineering work, that is
<marcoceppi> gary_poster: awesome news, thanks :D
<gary_poster> :-)
<weblife> Question!!  Why would I get: error: no settings found for "mongonode-app".  Here is my config.yaml: http://github.com/TheMindCompany/node-app/blob/master/config.yaml
<weblife> It works if I deploy local with --repository
<marcoceppi> weblife: what's the deploy command you're using?
<weblife> marcoceppi: juju deploy --config config.yaml node-app mongonode-app
<weblife> I am operating from ~/
<marcoceppi> weblife: So, when you deploy with --config there needs to be a filed called config.yaml (or whatever is named in the flag) and it needs to be a key value set of options you want to deploy with preceeded by the service name
<marcoceppi> Let me give you an example
<marcoceppi> weblife:
<marcoceppi> http://paste.ubuntu.com/5933505/
<marcoceppi> You don't need to specify a --config flag during deployment, it's only if you want to preseed config values
<marcoceppi> weblife: You could just as easily do juju set mongonode-app app-port=80 install_root=/home/ubuntu app_node_env=development
<marcoceppi> after deployment
<jcastro> http://ec2-50-19-27-38.compute-1.amazonaws.com/
<jcastro> less than 10 minutes guys
<jcastro> look at that!
<weblife> jcastro social sign returns json error file
<weblife> or fb one did
<jcastro> google one works
<jcastro> I think for FB I need an API key
<sarnold> jcastro: these guys claim they can have an instance up and running in 55 seconds.. https://www.digitalocean.com/
<weblife> jcastro I am sure thats it if you haven't registered it
<sarnold> jcastro: interesting if true ;) I wonder how much effort it'd be to hook up their API with juju..
<jcastro> "instance up and running" doesn't count. "service up and running" is what counts.
<jcastro> sarnold: when we get an SSH provider we'll get digital ocean
<sarnold> jcastro: sure, but getting an OS going in 55 seconds is a darn sight quicker than my AWS testing so far :)
<jcastro> true dat
<jcastro> that's like having the indy 500 be about who can start their car up faster. That doesn't win the race.
<jcastro> but yeah, 55 seconds is nice!
<sarnold> jcastro: heh, races can be won or lost on pitcrew performance..
<jcastro> arosales: do you have the recordmydesktop snippet handy?
<jcastro> I am going to do a video on this
<jcastro> too cool not to
<arosales> jcastro, recordmydesktop --freq=22050 --buffer-size 96000 --width 1024 --height 768 --fps 24 -x 6 -y 96 --delay 3 -o "<juju-scale-name>.ogv"
<arosales> jcastro, the buffer size may not need to be that large but I errored on it being larger just to be safe
<jcastro> nod
<weblife> marcoceppi: Thank you this has had me confused.  Now the getting started guide makes sense to me on this.
<weblife> marcoceppi:  Have you experienced problems when connecting to your node-app deployments on the first connection after startup?  It seems like I always get a 504 first try, then I refresh and everything is okay.
<weblife> Maybe if I ping the localhost site in the startup script after it loads this won't happen.
<weblife> my connection hates me today :x
<sidnei> jamespage: around?
<marcoceppi> weblife: Not that I can recall
<adam_g> sidnei, he's on holiday
<sidnei> adam_g: oh. so let me throw this out there and see if anybody cares: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1203816 is about setting up some proxying for the local provider
<_mup_> Bug #1203816: local provider should support use of local proxy <juju-core:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1203816>
<sidnei> i hacked together something that reads MIRROR from /etc/default/lxc, but i wonder if it would be best to run apt-config dump Acquire::http::Proxy instead
<sidnei> and accordingly, set 'apt_proxy' in cloud-init instead of 'apt_mirror'
<adam_g> sidnei, seems sensible. i still hope for someday being able to express some subset of cloud-config via environments.yaml
<sidnei> adam_g: that's an alternative too, and i think it might not be too hard to implement. for all environments i guess?
<jcastro> arosales: hey so what do you think about a dedicated review day next week?
<jcastro> we need to get out of this hole
<adam_g> sidnei, yea, i suppose.
<arosales> jcastro, marcoceppi and I are talking about it atm
<jcastro> heya sidnei
<jcastro> have you considered becoming a ~charmer and do an occasional review?
<arosales> jcastro, all squired away on the ODS submissions?
<jcastro> we're good
<jcastro> helped adam power through one of his
<arosales> jcastro, thx
<jcastro> standing by if anyone needs help
<weblife> gonna test one more thing before I submit my patch to node-app
<sidnei> jcastro: i have *wink*. i also need to polish my 3mo old apache/squid/haproxy branches to the latest charm-helpers.
<sinzui> Does anyone have an example of using nrpe-external-master so that verify I have written a hook properly?
<sidnei> speaking of which
<sidnei> sinzui: http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~sidnei/charms/precise/apache2/trunk/view/head:/hooks/hooks.py#L257 it's using the old charm-helpers but i think it only needs the imports to be adjusted
<sinzui> sidnei, I am past that
<sidnei> should be good then
<sinzui> sidnei, I have nagios, juju-gui, and nrep deployed. I joined nagios to juju-gui, and I see it monitored.
<sinzui> sidnei, I joined nrpe-external-master to juju-gui, I saw the hook fire. I do not see it in nagios
<sinzui> sidnei, I joined nrpe-external-master to nagios, I do not see the the extra checks in nagios
<sidnei> sinzui: nrpe-external-master doesn't talk to nagios, it needs be manually rsync off to an existing nagios or some such
<sinzui> I have set the nagios_master property to the ip of nagios, but I still don't see any extra checks
<sidnei> wedgwood: ^ you know a bit more about nrpe-external-master and how it's rsynced
<wedgwood> looking
<sidnei> sinzui: iirc setting the nagios_master property sets up an rsync entry point so that you can rsync from the nagios host, but that needs triggering manually
<sidnei> sinzui: it's meant only for webops since they manage their nagios outside of juju
<wedgwood> sinzui: where's your hook code?
<sinzui> wedgwood, https://code.launchpad.net/~sinzui/charms/precise/juju-gui/nagios/+merge/177588
<sinzui> ^ I fixed a typo in my local copy, but it is otherwise the same
<weblife> Trying to submit a merge into https://code.launchpad.net/~web-brandon/+junk/node-app but it tells me : This branch is not mergeable into lp:~web-brandon/+junk/node-app.  Anyone understand why?
<sinzui> weblife, it is +junk
<sinzui> personal branches are yours.
<weblife> okay I think I get it.
<sinzui> weblife, merged are supported by shared contexts like a project or a package
<sinzui> weblife, when a personal branch (+junk is a bad term) is ready to be shared with others for collaboration, you need to push it to a new or existing project.
<sinzui> weblife, I think you want to push your branch to web-brandon/charms/precise/node-app/install-fix
<wedgwood> sinzui: I don't see where scripts/update-nrpe.py is called
<sinzui> wedgwood, that script is also symlinked as hooks/nrpe-external-master-relation-changed
<wedgwood> ah
<wedgwood> sinzui: ok, sorry, read scrollback more closely.
<wedgwood> nrpe-external-master doesn't do anything on its own. I think your nagios server will need to initiate the rsync from /var/lib/nagios/export
<wedgwood> that dir contains the nagios configs to be consumed by the server
<sinzui> wedgwood, np. I am the one truly confused. I don't no how to verify my updated charm truly works as it needs to on prodstack
<sinzui> bugger /no/know
<sinzui> This day is too long
<sidnei> sinzui: if you also implement the nrpe interface then you can use the plain nrpe charm, but it takes a bit more setup.
<thumper> hi sinzui
<wedgwood> I understand. I think it's ... I won't say sufficient... indicative to check whether that directory is populated after the hook fires.
<weblife> sinzui: that pushed  and I was able to merge.  Thank you very much
<sinzui> weblife, great
<sinzui> hi thumper
<weblife> https://code.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/precise/node-app/trunk/+merge/177943
<marcoceppi> weblife: Thanks for the submission, but you've done it backwards :) You want to merge your branch  in to lp:charms/node-app - not the other way around
<weblife> lol, what did I do? Let me take a look.
<arosales> jcastro, marcoceppi had a good point that folks should probably email the juju list when requesting membership to ~charmers
<marcoceppi> weblife: you had them reversed, if you look at the merge proposal it says no diff output
<arosales> jcastro, and then charmers and +1/give feedback on the applicant
<arosales> I will email the list so folks can comment there since it is somewhat of a policy change.
<weblife> haha,  whoops. weblife is an obvious newbie to launchpad now...
<marcoceppi> weblife: it's okay, I botched probably the first 10-15 merges on launchpad when I really started using it. I'm very accustomed to the Github pull req interface
<arosales> jcastro, is there a link to the charm reviewer calendar?
<jcastro> arosales: see /topic
<arosales> jcastro, I don't see a link?
<jcastro>  Review Calendar: http://goo.gl/uK9HD
<arosales> jcastro, sorry I didn't scroll :-/
<arosales> thanks
<weblife> marcoceppi That seems backwards how they make you do that.  Okay gave it another go.
<marcoceppi> weblife: much better. I'm not going to be able to get to this today, and the review queue is a bit long, but I'm officially on deck for review next week. So if it isn't reviewed this week, it should be covered by end of next week!
<weblife> marcoceppi: No problem, I'm happy with the experience at this point.  Needed to learn how launchpad works because I have been wanting to involve myself in projects like this.
<weblife> Helped make node-app better and helped update important documentation.  Good experience.
<marcoceppi> weblife: LP can be daunting at first, but it's actually pretty intuiative once you start using it
<weblife> Now its time to focus on my tutorial and some how-to videos.  Maybe someone will hire me soon. :)
<weblife> marcoceppi: yes it was
<weblife> I appreciate all your help over the last few
<marcoceppi> weblife: no problem! Happy to help. Thank you for your contributions!
<AskUbuntu> Issues with JuJu Bootstrapping | http://askubuntu.com/q/327177
<marcoceppi> ahasenack: Are these two problems similar to what you're experiencing right now?  http://askubuntu.com/q/318970/41  http://askubuntu.com/q/327177/41
<ahasenack> marcoceppi: let me check
<ahasenack> marcoceppi: it is, I don't know to which container/path to upload the json files produced by image-metadata
#juju 2013-08-01
<melmoth> hola, if when i bootstrap (openstack provider) i got the following:
<melmoth> juju.errors.ProviderInteractionError: Unexpected 404: '{"error": {"message": "The resource could not be found.", "code": 404, "title": "Not Found"}}'
<melmoth> hwo can i know wich resources it cannot find ?
<freeflying> melmoth_: can you access to nova's api
<melmoth_> freeflying, it s fixed, there was a missing / in my keystone endpoint
<melmoth_> thanks though :)
<freeflying> melmoth_: np :)
<marcoceppi> hazmat: you around?
<hazmat> marcoceppi, yup
<marcoceppi> hey hazmat, could you create a ppa in ~juju called "tools", I think we're going to depricate the pkgs ppa in favor of a generic tools ppa for charm-tools, juju-deployer, etc
<hazmat> marcoceppi, sounds good
<jcastro> marcoceppi: did you guys get around to fixing up memcached?
<marcoceppi> I think, once that's moved over, we can start a discussion on the list about removing all the other ppas that are no longer needed. I think stable, devel, and tools would be what's left over ultimately
<marcoceppi> jcastro: whos the other guys in that sentance?
<jcastro> weren't you talking to pavel or something about it?
<jcastro> you mentioned it in passing at the  g+ hangout
<hazmat> marcoceppi, done
<marcoceppi> jcastro: ah, he has some merge requests to memcached and haproxy I think
<marcoceppi> I believe they were merged
<marcoceppi> hazmat: thanks!
<jcastro> marcoceppi: oh ok, so as far as you know it works with wordpress now?
<marcoceppi> jcastro: that's another thing, that's not uploaded yet. I'm still wrapping up Amulet for the release this week
<hazmat> marcoceppi, we should get a copy of ahasenack's build recipes for jujuclient/jujudeployer to populate
<marcoceppi> hazmat: ack, for sure
<ahasenack> hazmat: I can swich the target ppa in the recipes, or you can create new recipes, I'm ok with either
<hazmat> ahasenack, if your up for switching the target that sounds good for now..  do the recipe packaging branches need bumping on version increments of the underlying packages? if so i'd like to move them to a group branch account.
<ahasenack> hazmat: they do need that, in the debian/changelog file
<jcastro> marcoceppi: looks like your comment to the VPN endpoint bumped it to the end of the queue line. :-/
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I know, I have a few charms on my short list for review this week
<jcastro> ahasenack: you're experienced with juju now, you should consider joining ~charmers and helping us review incoming charms!
<marcoceppi> that being the top of the list
<ahasenack> hazmat: I think it's best you copy the recipe and the packaging branch, I'm not in ~juju and can't upload to that ppa, and it sounds betterto have the branch and recipe owner by a group, not a person
<ahasenack> jcastro: I'm not so sure, I don't even have a charm of my own yet
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> ahasenack: let me know when you start one. :)
<ahasenack> https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/+recipe/python-jujuclient-daily and https://code.launchpad.net/~ahasenack/+recipe/juju-deployer-daily
<ahasenack> hazmat: ^^^
<ahasenack> packaging branchs are in the recipes
<ahasenack> branches
<ahasenack> jcastro: :)
<hazmat> ahasenack, will do, thanks again for packaging these up
<ahasenack> the websocket client has no recipe, as I would have to first mirror it in LP, by creating a LP project, and then have the recipe
<hazmat> i've been tempted to just include it in the jujuclient .. its a signle module.
<ahasenack> marcoceppi: I'm not being successful in asking juju to use my custom image, like those two askubuntu questions from yesterday also weren't
<ahasenack> marcoceppi: I sent an email to the list
<marcoceppi> ahasenack: saw that, thanks. I'll keep an eye on the list in hopes of answering those two questions
<ahasenack> marcoceppi: it's also blocking me in further openstack tests, due to bug #1188126
<_mup_> Bug #1188126: Juju unable to interact consistently with an openstack deployment where tenant has multiple networks configured <canonistack> <serverstack> <juju:New> <juju-core:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1188126>
<ahasenack> my custom image has a workaround, but I can't launch it with juju
<ahasenack> so, kaput
<ahasenack> on to something else
<marcoceppi> ahasenack: So, I wonder if it's a recent bug. With 1.11.1 I was able to upload custom image metadata to az3 of hp cloud which doesn't have any juju-dist information
<ahasenack> marcoceppi: I don't even know where to download it
<ahasenack> marcoceppi: I tried juju-dist/, and streams/ directly
<ahasenack> so, I have juju-dist/streams/v1/stuff
<ahasenack> and streams/v1/stuff
<ahasenack> completely ignored
<ahasenack> maybe the product-streams service from keystone catalog is overriding that, and that's the bug
<marcoceppi> ahasenack: So with az3 I've got a juju-dist bucket I created with a streams/v1/... directory
<marcoceppi> ahasenack: but I dont' think hp cloud has product-streams, that's something I can't confirm.
<ahasenack> marcoceppi: "keystone catalog" doesn't work against it?
<marcoceppi> ahasenack: I haven't tried
<ahasenack> ok
<marcoceppi> I wish I had more time to play with this problem this week. If you dont' get an answer by Monday I may try to poke at it for a bit
<ahasenack> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1185143 would help if it were fixed
<_mup_> Bug #1185143: bootstrap -v needs to show the swift/s3 action <debug> <ui> <juju-core:Confirmed> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1185143>
<hazmat> marcoceppi, so some discussion and the desire seems to be push the tools directly into the core ppas ie (devel and stable)
<marcoceppi> hazmat: my concern with that is we don't have a very clear release cadence on most of the tools. So they're basically all "devel"
<bloodearnest> heya all - is there any way to make 'juju ssh <service>/<unit> "command"' return output from the command?
<hazmat> marcoceppi, true, but the key distinction might be that  it works with the juju in the same ppa
<bloodearnest> seems to swallow it by default
<jcastro> hey marcoceppi
<jcastro> so brandon put the wrong jorgecastro in the github group but you appear to be in there, we need to redirect jujutools.github.com to the right place
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I have no idea how to do that. Let me just see if i can add you
<marcoceppi> jcastro: what's your gh username?
<jcastro> castrojo
<jcastro> If you can add me I can handle it
<marcoceppi> jcastro: added
<jcastro> ta
<TheMue> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> pong
<TheMue> jcastro: just working on juju set --default to simply set an option to its default value
<TheMue> jcastro: background is to also use juju set <svc> option= to set an empty string
<TheMue> jcastro: but this would also lead to a change of of the charm configs
<jcastro> so are you asking if we should do that or if we're doing that already?
<TheMue> jcastro: today empty strings remove a value, so no empty strings
<TheMue> jcastro: yep, you got it ;)
<TheMue> jcastro: I don't wonna break compatibility
<jcastro> I think that's list material there
<jcastro> see what other charmers think
<TheMue> jcastro: ok, will do
<TheMue> jcastro: thx
<marcoceppi> TheMue: I think quite a few charms would probably break if you could "unset" a configuration value
<TheMue> marcoceppi: yeah, I  feared that
<rogpeppe> marcoceppi: unsetting a config value should cause it to revert to its default value from the charm hook's point of view
<marcoceppi> rogpeppe: I don't think I grasp the scope of this change then. I look forward to the list post for clarification
<TheMue> marcoceppi: set option= today leads to a reset to the default. with the introduction of set --default option it isn't needed anymore and set option= can be used to set option to an empty string (not possible today)
<rogpeppe>  TheMue: good point
<rogpeppe> marcoceppi: you can already unset a configuration value
<marcoceppi> TheMue: Oh, interesting. I don't think that'll have much of an impact actually. Since, and I may be wrong, I was under the impression that set option= in pyjuju set it to an empty string and not hte default
<rogpeppe> marcoceppi: but if there's a string config value with a default that's non-empty, you can't currently set it to empty
<rogpeppe> marcoceppi: ha ha
<rogpeppe> marcoceppi: that's what we want to make it do!
<TheMue> rogpeppe: yep
<blackboxsw> thinking on uptime of our services, I see juju upgrade-juju in juju-core. I'm about to test a deployment from ppa -> trunk...  is a simple juju-core upgrade-juju all I need for a seamless upgrade that will leave my running units intact?
<rogpeppe> marcoceppi: i think that it's possible that *was* the py juju behaviour, but i'm not sure
<marcoceppi> rogpeppe: right! TheMue I'd email the list just for general awareness but I don't see many people putting up a stink about this :)
<marcoceppi> rogpeppe: I could pull out pyjuju and test, but I don't need anymore pain for today ;)
<TheMue> marcoceppi: ;)
<rogpeppe> blackboxsw: i'd upgrade to 1.12 before upgrading to trunk
<marcoceppi> blackboxsw: what version are you using currently?
 * rogpeppe needs to write an email to juju-dev about that
<blackboxsw> 1.11-4
 * rogpeppe goes off to do that
 * TheMue too
<rogpeppe> blackboxsw: i advise downloading https://launchpad.net/juju-core/1.12/1.12.0/+download/juju-core_1.12.0-1.tar.gz
<marcoceppi> 1.11.4 more or less is 1.12. I'm not sure of the nuances for upgrading juju in place to trunk with upload tools, etc
<rogpeppe> blackboxsw: then building that and upgrade-juju to that (using --upload-tools)
<marcoceppi> rogpeppe: so you need to run upgrade-juju --upload-tools?
 * marcoceppi adds this to list of things we need to document
<rogpeppe> marcoceppi: hmm, actually, perhaps it's easier than that
<blackboxsw> will do I saw https://code.launchpad.net/~fwereade/juju-core/fix-upgrade-carnage/+merge/173972 which looks like it address a similar upgrade path issue
<blackboxsw> but I think that was 1.10 that was a problem
<blackboxsw> okay in either case. I'll give both a whirl as its a dev deployment anyway... will report on the success of 1.11.4-1514~raring too
<marcoceppi> blackboxsw: according to the release notes, minor version increments should work 1.11.1 -> 1.11.2, etc
<marcoceppi> blackboxsw: Yeah, I'd be interested in your experience with the upgrade process
<rogpeppe> blackboxsw: if you're using an environment with a public tools bucket, you should be able to do juju upgrade-juju --version 1.12.0
<rogpeppe> blackboxsw: then wait for all the units and machines to report 1.12.0 as their version
<rogpeppe> blackboxsw: then juju upgrade-juju to a later version
<rogpeppe> blackboxsw: e.g. current trunk
<blackboxsw> ahh, and if I use --upload-tools?
<rogpeppe> blackboxsw: that should be ok *after* you've upgraded to 1.12
<blackboxsw> makes sense
<blackboxsw> thx
<rogpeppe> blackboxsw: because 1.12 has some specific code (hacks) in it that propagate some information that 1.10 didn't propagate
<rogpeppe> s/propagate/propagates/
<rogpeppe> blackboxsw: i've just removed those hacks from trunk because they were making things hard
<rogpeppe> blackboxsw: which means that any upgrade path from 1.10 needs to go through 1.12 to make things work ok
<rogpeppe> blackboxsw: i've just tested that it works ok
<blackboxsw> ahh got it ok
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I feel a bit silly
<marcoceppi> wrt to the subordiante discussion
<marcoceppi> jcastro: so, the implicit relation works pretty straight forwardly. If no previous interfaces match, and there's a juju-info interface with a scope:container it'll deploy the subordinate to the other matching service in the add-relation command
<marcoceppi> juju add-relation wordpress subordinate should "just work" unless there's another matching relation, in which case `juju add-relation wordpress subordinate:juju-info` should suffice
<dreverri> is there anyway to find out from a juju bootstrap node why machines are stuck in pending status?
<sidnei> dreverri: which provider are you using?
<dreverri> ec2
<dreverri> I am using the OS X client if that matters
<sidnei> dreverri: probably unlikely to be the case, but did you check with the ec2 api that the machines have been started successfully?
<dreverri> they have not been started
<dreverri> I only see the bootstrap node
<hazmat> dreverri, probably best is to login to the bootstrap node and inspect the provisioning agent log
<hazmat> in /var/log/juju
<dreverri> can juju tell me the public address of the bootstrap node?
<dreverri> or just grab it from aws console?
<hazmat> dreverri, juju status should have it
<dreverri> juju status is only showing the deployed machines in pending
<dreverri> perhaps I broke something
<dreverri> in my config
<hazmat> dreverri, machine 0 should be running
<hazmat> dreverri, else juju status wouldn't work
<dreverri> machine o refers to the first unit of the deployed service
<hazmat> dreverri, the bootstrap node is provisioned from the client, subsequent ones are done by code running on that bootstrap node
<hazmat> dreverri, can you pastebin your juju status output
<dreverri> http://pastebin.com/sxqvPs71
<dreverri> @hazmat any thoughts?
<hazmat> dreverri, that's quite strange
<hazmat> rogpeppe, ^ is that status even possible.. what's the client even connecting to
<hazmat> dreverri, yeah. get the addr from the console, i'm very curious to see the machine/juju log from that machine
<dreverri> ok; I'll grab that in a sec
<dreverri> thank you
<hazmat> it looks like status reports based on the db state only, not provider queries, and in this case the db doesn't have normal provider machine state stored
<bryanmoyles> Hey, can anyone help me figure out why juju is telling me that it can't find the precise image?
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: something with simplestreams data I suspect, is it pyjuju or juju-core? Also, which cloud?
<bryanmoyles> juju-core, on a private openstack installation. I've setup the proper access via the swift ACL to allow public access but I still get the same error
<bryanmoyles> I have the images in juju-dist/tools/IMAGE, I'm going to try to move it to the root level of the container, I just feel like my structure is off somewhere
<ahasenack> hm, yeah, that's not going to work like that
<bryanmoyles> are they supposed to be called "juju-1.10.0-precise-amd64.tgz	" ?
<bryanmoyles> Why wouldn't it work?
<ahasenack> there are two things you need, tools and simplestreams
<ahasenack> juju-dist/tools is for the tools, those tarballs, not images
<bryanmoyles> Oh okay, I don't have simple streams, is that a juju init command?
<ahasenack> no, it's way more complicated than that, I'm also fighting it at the moment with a private cloud
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: it's what juju uses to lookup the image id
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: see if you have juju image-metadata command
<bryanmoyles> I actually do have that, I have that setup in /streams, not simplestreams, sorry
<bryanmoyles> I do have an image-metadata file as well
<ahasenack> ok, so the theory is that you have to upload those two json files it creates to swift
<ahasenack> now, I'm not sure about where exactly. I *think* to juju-dist/
<bryanmoyles> http://collabedit.com/9tg7m
<ahasenack> so you would have juju-dist/streams/v1/<json files>
<bryanmoyles> right, that's exactly where I have them, but where do the actual images belong?
<ahasenack> I did that and it's not working for me, but it might be because my cloud does publish product-streams in the keystone catalog and that a bug is preventing me from overriding that
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: the images are in openstack proper, glance
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: you supposedly did a glance image-list to get the id of the image you want to use
<bryanmoyles> ohhh
<bryanmoyles> juju image-metadata -a amd64 -e http://10.103.8.1:5000/v2.0 -i d7e2ea12-cb50-4687-b5e1-d90f0656164a -n openstack -r RegionOne -s precise
<ahasenack> right
<bryanmoyles> that's the command I ran, so I need to have first created an image and put that image's ID in place of the d7* ?
<ahasenack> well, yes, what is d7e2ea12-... if you didn't do that?
<bryanmoyles> straight from a blurb on the web, I made a very large assumption there haha, one sec let me try that with the image id for the os I uploaded
<ahasenack> yeah :)
<bryanmoyles> hem, I'm still getting the same error, why does it complain about " no "precise" images" when the meta data has given it an image id? Is there something I need to do on the image itself to identify that it's a "precise" version of ubuntu?
<ahasenack> not that I know of, but of course, if it's not precise things might break as soon as it's launched
<ahasenack> but it should be found and attempted to launch
<ahasenack> so you regenerated those two json files and uploaded them again to juju-dist/?
<ahasenack> do you also have public-bucket-url set in environments.yaml for this env?
<bryanmoyles> well here's the question, as an image I uploaded my own version of a ubuntu12.04 iso, how would I use their 2MB .tgz files as "images"? Yes to both of your questions :)
<ahasenack> I have a glance command line to import images
<ahasenack> download a file like this: ubuntu-12.04-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img
<ahasenack>         glance image-create \
<ahasenack>             --container-format bare \
<ahasenack>             --disk-format qcow2 \
<ahasenack>             --is-public True \
<ahasenack>             --name ${name%.*} \
<ahasenack>             --file "$image_file" > /dev/null
<ahasenack> file is the .img one, name is whatever you want
<bryanmoyles> http://uec-images.ubuntu.com/precise/current/precise-server-cloudimg-amd64-disk1.img should be suitable, right?
<ahasenack> yes
<bryanmoyles> k one sec, downloading and trying your command
<ahasenack> then get the image id with glance list-images
<ahasenack> and use that in the metadata command
<ahasenack> I didn't need to specify -e, it grabbed that from the environment (I had that openrc.sh sourced before)
<ahasenack> hm, try not using -n
<ahasenack> that will prefix the files with that string, I don't think it's right
<ahasenack> -n openstack, I mean, in the metadata command
<ahasenack> the files should be index.json and imagemetadata.json
<bryanmoyles> so try dropping -e AND -n? or just -n?
<ahasenack> mostly n
<ahasenack> if you have openrc sourced, -e shouldn't be necessary either
<ahasenack> maybe you got the wrong value for it, for example
<ahasenack> is that the keystone endpoint?
<ahasenack> looks like it
<bryanmoyles> Yeah it's the keystone url, just got the image uploaded, trying the image-metadata again
<bryanmoyles> 2013-08-01 18:13:18 INFO juju tools.go:52 environs: filtering tools by series: precise
<bryanmoyles> 2013-08-01 18:13:18 INFO juju tools.go:75 environs: picked newest version: 1.10.0
<bryanmoyles> 2013-08-01 18:13:19 ERROR juju supercommand.go:234 command failed: cannot start bootstrap instance: no "precise" images in RegionOne with arches [amd64 i386]
<bryanmoyles> That error confuses me, when I'm explicitly telling it what image to use
<bryanmoyles> Is it possible that this is because juju's tools are for 11.10 and I'm using an 12.04 image?
<ahasenack> no, I don't think it's about tools
<ahasenack> can you paste the two json files that were generated?
<sarnold> 11.10? really? that's been out of support for almost three months..
<bryanmoyles> http://collabedit.com/9tg7m
<bryanmoyles> I have both files pasted into there
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: that one still has the openstack prefix from -n
<ahasenack> line 19
<ahasenack> was the index file named index.json, or openstack-index.json?
<bryanmoyles> juju image-metadata -a amd64 -e http://10.103.8.1:5000/v2.0 -i 97967ab3-9312-493e-8487-e78c2d822ac9 -r RegionOne -s precise
<ahasenack> I don't think it knows how to lookup anything other than index.json
<bryanmoyles> oh goodness
<bryanmoyles> lol, I just uploaded the old files, I never realized new ones were created along side, one second lol
<ahasenack> just rm -f .juju/*.json
<bryanmoyles> thank you for dummy proofing me :-P
<ahasenack> :)
<bryanmoyles> new-host-4:~ bryanmoyles$ rm -rf ~/.juju/*.json
<bryanmoyles> new-host-4:~ bryanmoyles$ juju image-metadata -a amd64 -e http://10.103.8.1:5000/v2.0 -i 97967ab3-9312-493e-8487-e78c2d822ac9 -r RegionOne -s precise
<bryanmoyles> uploading now
<bryanmoyles> barge, same error, pasting the new file contents
<ahasenack> ok
<bryanmoyles> is this because I don't have a "release" name?
<ahasenack> hm, relase is empty
<ahasenack> I wonder
<ahasenack> try editing the file before the upload, put precise in there
<ahasenack> mine is also empty
 * ahasenack tries
<bryanmoyles> I tried that, still didn't work, I wish juju -v was more verbose
<ahasenack> me too, I wanted to see from where it is fetching the simplestreams data
<ahasenack> maybe there is a silly 404 happening in there
<ahasenack> I tried tcpdumping the traffic, and in my case it was actually peeking at my index.json file
<ahasenack> but it gave up for some reason, never loaded the other file which is what has the image id
<bryanmoyles> so did you also get stumped at the stage that I'm at?
<bryanmoyles> wait, what the heck is this ip? 10.103.8.1
<bryanmoyles> I never put that there, is juju making a bad assumption?
<bryanmoyles> or is that just the region's ip once juju is on that device
<ahasenack> sorry, was on the phone
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: that ip is your -e parameter
<bryanmoyles> darn it, another terrible assumption lol
<bryanmoyles> these stream json files definitely go in juju-fist (public bucket), not the control bucket right?
<ahasenack> right, juju-dist
<ahasenack> well, I don't know about "definitely"
<bryanmoyles> is this where you ultimately got stuck, or were you able to get past this error?
<ahasenack> not past th eeror yet, but I just got a tip I'm trying
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: got it to work!
<bryanmoyles> wow! how?
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: so did you fix -e?
<bryanmoyles> I used localhost instead of 10., not sure if I should have that be the local or external ip
<bryanmoyles> otherwise, I would need to change it with 192.168.1.201
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: in my case, the url from -e and the one in environments.yaml had a tiny difference
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: a trailing slash (/)
<ahasenack> :5000/v2/ versus :500/v2
<bryanmoyles> should it have one or be without it?
<ahasenack> :5000/v2/ versus :5000/v2
<ahasenack> doesn't matter, it has to be the same
<bryanmoyles> so should the  -e IP be localhost, or the IP from the machine hosting juju?
<ahasenack> it has to be the same in .juju/environments.yaml, in the index.json file and in the OS_AUTH_URL shell environment variable
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: it's the keystone auth url from your openstack cloud
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: do you have a openrc.sh file or something that you source so you can run nova, glance, etc, commands
<ahasenack> ?
<bryanmoyles> kk, btw I can confirm that mine are also different
<bryanmoyles> I believe I do on the machine ". openrc"
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: ok, so source that file, don't specify -e in image-metadata
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: and check that the one from openrc is identical to the one in environments.yaml
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: the image-metadata command will grab the one from the environment if you don't specify -e
<bryanmoyles> so I need to install juju-core on the openstack machine?
<ahasenack> no
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: do env | grep OS_AUTH_URL
<bryanmoyles> oh k one sec
<bryanmoyles> looks like I don't have an openrc.sh, could have sworn I did
<bryanmoyles> OS_AUTH_URL=http://localhost:5000/v2.0
<ahasenack> that doesn't look right
<ahasenack> go to horizon, login, grab the openrc file from there (api credentials)
<bryanmoyles> That's in the Admin panel?
<ahasenack> in the project one iirc
<ahasenack> on th left
<ahasenack> you should use a regular user, not admin
<bryanmoyles> is it okay to use admin for now just to get the hang of things?
<bryanmoyles> I sound like a sudo (ab)user
<ahasenack> probably
<bryanmoyles> kk downloaded the file
<ahasenack> see what it has for OS_AUTH_URL, just to check it's not localhost
<bryanmoyles> export OS_AUTH_URL=http://192.168.1.201:5000/v2.0
<ahasenack> ok, that looks better
<ahasenack> is that what you have in .juju/environments.yaml too? as auth-url:?
<bryanmoyles> new-host-4:~ bryanmoyles$ cat ~/.juju/environments.yaml | grep auth
<bryanmoyles>     auth-url: http://192.168.1.201:5000/v2.0
<ahasenack> ok
<ahasenack> do you have public-bucket-url in environments.yaml too?
<bryanmoyles>     public-bucket-url: http://192.168.1.201:8080/v1/AUTH_67de617c62d0475eb23d82f5c021f866/juju-dist/
<ahasenack> drop juju-dist from that
<bryanmoyles> does that look right? Should I have juju-fist in there?
<bryanmoyles> ok
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: do this
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: keystone catalog | less
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: look for Service: object-store
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: grab its publicURL
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: and use that as public-bucket-url
<ahasenack> mind the slashes
<bryanmoyles> http://192.168.1.201:8080/v1/AUTH_67de617c62d0475eb23d82f5c021f866
<bryanmoyles> exactly like that?
<ahasenack> yes
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: is that in keystone catalog like that?
<bryanmoyles> yeah, in the block for object-store
<ahasenack> ok
<bryanmoyles> BY GOLLY!
<bryanmoyles> 2013-08-01 18:51:54 INFO juju provider.go:781 environs/openstack: started instance "4cf7253b-b06f-404d-ab77-e1cc925d69dc"
<bryanmoyles> 2013-08-01 18:51:56 INFO juju supercommand.go:236 command finished
<ahasenack> yay
<ahasenack> the impossible happened
<bryanmoyles> wow man, how would you rate yourself 1 - 10 on openstack?
<ahasenack> hm
<ahasenack> 6
<ahasenack> many things I don't know about it
<bryanmoyles> Tears to my eyes to see an instance running!
<bryanmoyles> so when it launches these instances, can I ssh right in (granted I have a security group established)? ie. do the juju cloud instances fully bootstrap?
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: the bootstrap instance has no deployed service per se, you shouldn't need to ssh into it
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: the fun begins now with juju deploy commands
<bryanmoyles> oh!
<bryanmoyles> duh! so just try "juju deploy wordpress" per se?
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: bootstrap is the coordinator
<ahasenack> yes
<bryanmoyles> let me try this
<bryanmoyles> should I be able to curl 10.11.12.2 and see a wordpress page from the openstack machine?
<ahasenack> not yet, wordpress needs a database, mysql
<ahasenack> then you need to relate them (juju add-relation wordpress mysql)
<ahasenack> and then you can hit the wordpress ip after all that happened
<bryanmoyles> juju deploy wordpress takes quite a while, should that be the case?
<sarnold> (no expose?)
<ahasenack> you might need expose too, yes
<bryanmoyles> okay, let me find that walkthrough guide for the hello wordpress example
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: it will download stuff from the internet, if it's taking too long maybe internet access is blocked?
<bryanmoyles> hmm, should be from that machine
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: you can ssh into the wordpress unit after deploy and debug things
<bryanmoyles> wordpress unit?
<bryanmoyles> the launches juju instance?
<sarnold> I think my deploys on amazon ec2 took ~five minutes?
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: juju deploy deployes a service and one copy of it, which we call unit
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: that becomes wordpress/0
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: that will get its own cloud instance
<bryanmoyles> so what was the point of juju-openstack-machine-0, just to make sure it worked?
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: with its own ip. You can ssh into it and look around
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: the machine 0 is the bootstrap node, it's needed to coordinate the deployments
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: it's also the api endpoint that your juju commands use
<bryanmoyles> ah alright, is it a scary thing to CTRL C the juju deploy?
<ahasenack> no, but just the deploy command is quick
<ahasenack> it's a request, when the command returns it doesn't mean the deployment is complete
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: run juju status to check things
<bryanmoyles> 2013-08-01 19:04:25 INFO juju provider.go:117 environs/openstack: opening environment "openstack"
<bryanmoyles> 2013-08-01 19:04:26 INFO juju open.go:68 state: opening state; mongo addresses: ["10.11.12.2:37017"]; entity ""
<bryanmoyles> just stalling there
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: you might have a network problem, you need to be able to reach the instances that you bring up
<bryanmoyles> so I should add a route on my machine to proxy to the openstack instance?
<ahasenack> I don't know how your cloud was deployed, sorry
<ahasenack> try sshing into the nova compute node and reach that address from there, or into quantum-gateway (if using quantum networking), and try from there
<bryanmoyles> 2013-08-01 19:05:42 ERROR juju open.go:88 state: connection failed, will retry: dial tcp 10.11.12.2:37017: operation timed out
<ahasenack> or the cloud controller actually, i think the net is reachable from there
<ahasenack> you can just telnet into that address and port to see if it connects
<bryanmoyles> pinging from the controller node returns a "No route to host" even though the subnet is masked to br100 properly
<ahasenack> or plain ssh on port 22
<bryanmoyles> when I connect to the console via openstack, it's just a black screen, perhaps the instance is stalled?
<bryanmoyles> [  303.551013] [  209]     0   209     3288      135   0     -17         -1000 udevd
<bryanmoyles> [  303.551737] Kernel panic - not syncing: Out of memory and no killable processes...
<bryanmoyles> oh man
<bryanmoyles> how do you specify a flavor for the bootstrap node on juju?
<sarnold> owww
<bryanmoyles> it's running nano right now, must be too small
<bryanmoyles> I don't see anything in the imagemetadata.json specifying a flavor
<bryanmoyles> default-instance-type: m1.small
<bryanmoyles> is in the sample for juju's docs page, but juju -v shows that it's deprecated
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: try a constraint
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: after bootstrap, juju set-constraint mem=2048M
<ahasenack> or set-constraints, I don't remember
<ahasenack> then deploy again
<ahasenack> or at deploy time, see help docs for juju deploy, it takes parameters
<bryanmoyles> I just resized the instance manually, but now I think I'm running into hardware limitations, but you guys have gotten me to the point where I can safely try our huge machines instead of my 5 year old laptop as the compute & controller lol
<ahasenack> bryanmoyles: now, i'm not sure how juju finds out about the image sizes, I suppose it uses the openstack api
<ahasenack> s/image sizes/instance sizes/
<ahasenack> you can also specify the constraint during bootstrap
<ahasenack> but that's usually a waste, since the bootstrap doesn't need a lot of resources. I usually bootstrap with the smallest instance size, then set constraints after that so the newly deployed services get a bigger machine
<adam_g> noodles775, any chance you have a charm you can share that makes use of ansible?
#juju 2013-08-02
<dreverri> hazmat: ping
<hazmat> dreverri, pong
<dreverri> not sure if you remember but I had an issue this morning with my bootstrap node not showing up in juju status
<hazmat> dreverri, i remember, did you get access to the instance?
<dreverri> yes
<dreverri> nothing in /var/log/juju/all-machines.log
<dreverri> no other log files in the juju log folder
<dreverri> syslog does have this: auth: couldn't find user admin, admin.system.users
<hazmat> dreverri, could you paste /var/log/cloudinit-?output?
<hazmat> dreverri, aha i think that's the issue
<hazmat> dreverri, so are the juju agents running , is mongodb running?
<dreverri> mongodb is running
<hazmat> dreverri, no juju process?
<dreverri> no juju process
<hazmat> dreverri, could try manually starting it via upstart (service juju-machine-agent start), there might be more output to syslog
<dreverri> juju-machine-agent: unrecognized service
<dreverri> there are failure messages in the cloud-init-log file
<dreverri> I'm going to parse through that
<dreverri> thank you
<dreverri> this seems interesting: http://pastebin.com/G7x8CsUF
<hazmat> filed bug 1207590
<_mup_> Bug #1207590: ec2 provider trouble bootstrapping <juju-core:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207590>
<dreverri> hazmat: thank you for filing a bug, any thoughts on what the issue might be?
<hazmat> dreverri, what version of juju ?
<dreverri> 1.11.2-unknown-amd64
<dreverri> the bootstrap node is running: 1.11.4-precise-amd64
<hazmat> dreverri, where did you  get that client version from? distro backports/ppa/src?
<hazmat> er.. where did you install juju from
<dreverri> https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/
<dreverri> for OS X
<dreverri> https://github.com/juju/juju-core/releases
<hazmat> ic, thanks
<dreverri> is that no good?
<hazmat> dreverri, i dunno how much active testing on mac we have. that bug doesn't look famliar.  there is a newer release of juju out 1.12 @ osx via homebrew mp  https://github.com/rochacon/homebrew/blob/juju-core-source-proposal/Library/Formula/juju.rb and there's another release planned for this weekend.
<dreverri> I will try that out
<dreverri> thank you
<thumper> marcoceppi: ping
<noodles775> adam_g: Sorry - I don't have a public one, no. All I've got at the moment is a private MP that updates a charm from the saltstack support to the ansible support. I'll try to get something public together.
<rogpeppe> mornin' all
<m0dex> hey all, quick question (well hopefully quick) i'm using juju 1.11.4-raring-amd64 and when trying to 'juju bootstrap --constraints "instance-type=t1.micro"' it fails with "unknown constraint "instance-type"' any ideas?
<marcoceppi> m0dex: instance-type isn't supported yet with 1.X you'll instead need to supply something like cpu-cores=1
<marcoceppi> use generic constraints cpu-cores and mem to map to the instance type
<m0dex> alright cool. ill give that a shot right now..
<m0dex> hey any idea what version of juju i'd need to be using to get that instance-type support?
<AskUbuntu> deploying openstack on 6 servers | http://askubuntu.com/q/327865
<marcoceppi> m0dex: juju 0.7, but it's honestly not worth going all the way back to that old, soon to be if not already unsupported version of juju
<m0dex> alright. any idea if theres a possibility that juju doesn't want me to create such a small instance box? when i specify the EXACT specs for a t1 micro instance, its like nah dude, imma make an m1.small
<jcastro> m0dex: yeah that happened to me yesterday
<jcastro> I put in the exact numbers for a large and it makes a xlarge
<jcastro> I'm going to ask the core guys for instance-type support
<marcoceppi> m0dex: that shouldn't be the case. Try under-selling the numbers a bit. Instead of 725MB or whatever it is, do 500MB
<marcoceppi> it'll match that number or the next biggest unit
<m0dex> ok. let me give that a shot
<marcoceppi> jcastro: yeah, having instance-type would be awesome.
<m0dex> FUCK
<m0dex> or to elaborate, no luck. i'll undersell them even more.....
<jcastro> maybe it's time to file a bug
<jcastro> ah good news, instance-type is coming back
<jcastro> "2-3 weeks" is the roadmap
<m0dex> lol yeah i guess  "juju bootstrap --constraints "mem=1M"
<jcastro> heh
<m0dex> and it still makes an m1.small. silly juju
<jcastro> micros do suck though, you'll have a tough time on those things
<m0dex> i know, but i don't think i can justify the cost of anything else yet.
<jcastro> marcoceppi: how did we ever get anything done without --to?
<jcastro> I could do this all day
<rick_h> jcastro: lol
<sidnei> hehe
<jcastro> rick_h: any word on those links?
<jcastro> the store is pretty much unusable as a browser right now. :-/
<rick_h> jcastro: deploy is going out now
<rick_h> jcastro: IS is working on it as we speak I hope
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> rick_h: wanna check on something for me?
<jcastro> rick_h: so I modified the readme in the python-django file
<rick_h> jcastro: k
<jcastro> and converted it from RST to Markdown ---> README.md
<jcastro> http://manage.jujucharms.com/charms/precise/python-django
<jcastro> warn: no README file
<jcastro> no idea if it's working on the actual GUI since I can't get to the README link currently
<rick_h> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/precise/python-django/trunk/files no readme file :/
<jcastro> aha!
<jcastro> I'm just an idiot. Pushing ...
<jcastro> https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/precise/python-django/trunk/view/head:/README.md
<jcastro> there she is!
<rick_h> jcastro: cool, so yea hold tight while it re-injests then
<marcoceppi> jcastro: stirring memories of jitsu, I feel faint and may need to lie down
<jcastro> rick_h: it's like what, 15 minutes?
<rick_h> jcastro: there abouts
<jcastro> Good Enough
<rick_h> jcastro: https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/precise/ceph-14/#bws-readme deploy done
<jcastro> \o/
<jcastro> yeah!
<arosales> rick_h, is it expected for the gui to have the juju-gui md displayed with the comment at the top
<arosales> https://jujucharms.com/sidebar/precise/juju-gui-73/#bws-readme
<jcastro> I think you need a triple dash in markdown
<jcastro> <!---
<jcastro> blah
<jcastro> -->
<jcastro> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/4823468/store-comments-in-markdown-syntax
<arosales> I can propose a branch, just wasn't sure how the charm browser was parsing
<rick_h> arosales: jcastro so we hit this with the juju-gui readme and when I checked the module we're using to parse I couldn't find it supporting that syntax directive
<rick_h> we've got a card/bug to try to update the module we're using
<jcastro> or just put the license in the code files and not in the readme like everything else?
<arosales> rick_h, ok thanks.
<rick_h> arosales: yea, checking in http://markdowntohtml.com/ two or three - doesn't matter. They don't parse it either :/
<arosales> rick_h, interesting that the soruce tab --> Read.md for the gui doesn't show the comment
<rick_h> actually nvm
<rick_h> arosales: that's because in the source tab it's an html comment so it's not shown
<rick_h> arosales: but in the markdown parser, it's escaped? /me is checking
<arosales> jcastro, knows I am not a markdown expert by any means
<rick_h> arosales: right, the parser is turning <!-- into &lt;!--
<jcastro> rick_h: simple solution is for now to put the license at the bottom of the readme, heh
<rick_h> jcastro: true
<rick_h> jcastro: why it's not gotten fixed. Things like routing bugs > markdown parsing
<rick_h> jcastro: but we do know about it and would like to fix it
<arosales> rick_h, is the source intended to parse _all_ items in the charm directory?
<arosales> to jcastro's ealier point I don't see the "copyright" or "COPYING" file in the source tab listing for the juju-gui
<rick_h> arosales: yes, in general people like that. we've got bugs to do some basic type detection though to 'show' images and display file content as we do now
<rick_h> arosales: so it's only files that the back end loads. So we load everything in hooks, and other files we know charms need/etc
<arosales> rick_h, +1 on showing all the files they the name change to source from hooks, just wondering why those files weren't showing up
<rick_h> arosales: the gui can only display info on files the back end knows about. We don't load all files in a charm because there could be source packages/etc in there if the ywanted to
<arosales> rick_h, ah
<rick_h> if there are files we want to whitelist we can submit a bug on charmworld and add support for them and then they'll show up
<arosales> rick_h, would you like me to file a bug to whitelist copying and copyright files?
<rick_h> arosales: sure
<arosales> rick_h, thanks, bug  1207833 submitted
<rick_h> arosales: thanks
<arosales> bug 1207833
<_mup_> Bug #1207833: Juju GUI Charm Browser: Source Tab: Whitelist files such as  copying, copyright, license <charmworld:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1207833>
<marcoceppi> jcastro: we've got a few (additional) inconsistencies on the juju website
<jcastro> WHERE
<jcastro> I will fix them
<marcoceppi> `juju generate-config` provides links to pages like https://juju.ubuntu.com/get-started/openstack/ (amazon, openstack, hp-cloud) which I think should be removed and redirected instead to the docs page. However the openstack doc page is also pretty badly out of date (and a little light) https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-openstack.html
<marcoceppi> So Ask Ubuntu needs to be updated and the docs example config needs to reflect actual environments.yaml layouts
<jcastro> I thought we were going to stacktack instead?
<marcoceppi> Because, lets face it, default-instance-type hasn't been a valid option for quite a while
<marcoceppi> jcastro: I wasn't sure what should point where
<marcoceppi> but everything we have for openstack is out of date
<marcoceppi> So, I figured you'd know best what to sort and where
<marcoceppi> openstack_s3 was a hack added to the python juju
<marcoceppi> "hack"
<jcastro> ok so step one would be to update the docs?
<marcoceppi> docs and ask ubuntu, are probably sufficient for now
<jcastro> man, why yuo bring this up when nick is already off for the weekend. :)
<marcoceppi> haha ;D
<jcastro> ok so I don't know what is correct wrt. an openstack config
<marcoceppi> jcastro: http://paste.ubuntu.com/5940862/
<jcastro> fixed in both places
<marcoceppi> jcastro: ta!
<jcastro> I'll talk to nick about what the plan for AU/docs integration or non-integration will be
<jcastro> in the meantime updating in both places
<marcoceppi> jcastro: we've basically postponed stacktack integration, but if it's a blocker for content we can elevate it again
<jcastro> yeah the thing is is we can't remove the AU question, all the juju config questions have nice google juice
<marcoceppi> stacktack integration is technically "done", but we've had problems getting it to work consistently
<jcastro> They link to the docs though, so we should be fine
<AskUbuntu> What's the difference between the python-django and django-rainbow charms? | http://askubuntu.com/q/327938
<jcastro> marcoceppi: did we put deployer in a new place yet? I built a stack locally and I'm ready to test it on HP
<marcoceppi> jcastro: not that I'm aware of
<jcastro> arosales: I have a ~charmers proposal I'd like to run by you
<arosales> jcastro, for sure do you want to cover that today?
<jcastro> so I was thinking
<jcastro> if we should do autolanding charm updates with tarmac
<jcastro> so like let's say I do a merge proposal
<jcastro> and then marco +1's it
<jcastro> and mims +1's it
<jcastro> tarmac auto lands it without us having to manually merge
<jcastro> this would make it trivial for us to like review doc changes
<jcastro> you could just read the diff, and then approve/disapprove
<jcastro> without having to manually merge the submission
<jcastro> it's one less step for the reviewers
<AskUbuntu> Sharing SSH keys during a Juju Charm deployment | http://askubuntu.com/q/327967
<marcoceppi> jcastro: that's the hope with the charmtester stuff
<marcoceppi> is to gate on tests actually passing before a merge is even looked at
<arosales> marcoceppi, Charm tester also came to mind when jcastro mentioned tarmac
<arosales> jcastro, I don't think there are any issues with using something like tarmac.  I think the work would be to integrate that into charm tester
<marcoceppi> tarmac is fine, that's just a mechanism and test runner for landing changes. I think we definitely want to use the idea of gating merges on tests though, for sure
 * marcoceppi cross fingers for this cycle
<jcastro> arosales: yeah so I totally didn't think about tests
<arosales> I think once we have a good test story the next step, as you mention, is automating more of merge requests
<arosales> but the core philosophy should be centered around quality
<arosales> but yes a generally +1 to CI
#juju 2013-08-04
<weblife> I finished the tutorial series!!!! We need better screen cast and editing software for 13.04.  Pain in the butt.
<weblife> Video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=anDhGAtbO1U&feature=share&list=PLCTh_XwrphiKQHpqSG8mz_74U0_nrGxar   PDF: http://www.themindspot.com/trunk/tutorial.pdf  (Feedback welcome: Good, bad, and ideas)
<weblife> redid intro and part 1
<weblife> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d2GrIUlxOcs&feature=share&list=PLCTh_XwrphiKQHpqSG8mz_74U0_nrGxar
#juju 2014-07-28
<gnuoy> I'm using add-machine to precreate some machines that need some configuration before adding services to them. I'd like to use juju-deployer to do the service deployment and one of the services needs multiple units. I thought
<gnuoy>     num_units: 3
<gnuoy>     to: [3, 4, 5]
<gnuoy> was what was needed but that results in http://paste.ubuntu.com/7882698/
<gnuoy> and ideas?
<jamespage> marcoceppi, morning - I have an amulet question for you
<jamespage> marcoceppi, how does sentry.wait() determine that all hooks have finished executing? I'm seeing a race in the openstack tests we are writing - hooks are def still firing post .wait() completing
<marcoceppi>  jamespage it infers if a unit is ready by checking for any jujud processes running hooks/*
<marcoceppi> does a round robin check of all of the units
<sante> Hi all, I just setup a juju environment in an openstack cloud. If I set the environment on the precise release everything goes well. If I leave the default series unconfigured every deploy involving a trusty image get stuck and does not work at all. Can anyone help me debugging this problem?
<Beret> t
<jamespage> marcoceppi, so its possible it could false positive?
<marcoceppi> jamespage: I mean, it's possible. I thought I had resolved that, but in large deployments it's fesable that you could get a false positive
<marcoceppi> jamespage: I'll look in to better detection by investigating the event queue directly in juju rather than trying to query each unit individually
<Egoist_> Hello
<Egoist_> I have made few changes in charms, and want to put it on to the charm store?
<Egoist_> Is it possible to do that?
<jamespage> Egoist_, indeed it is - just proposed your changes against the branches on launchpad
<Egoist_> jamespage, can you explain to me how to do it?
<jamespage> Egoist_, https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/authors-charm-store.html
<natefinch> irc on a tablet is rather suboptimal
<TheMue> natefinch: at least an alternative to the non-networking notebook
<natefinch> indeed
<TheMue> natefinch: from time to time I’m using my pad too, for quick jumps into the net
<avoine> lazyPower: my python-django MP is ready for an other review:
<avoine> https://code.launchpad.net/~patrick-hetu/charms/precise/python-django/pure-python/+merge/226742
<lazyPower> bcsaller: will you have a chance to look over that MP today? ^ We had some concerns about it last week.
<lazyPower> avoine: ty for the follow up ping. I'm a bit slammed but will get to it no later than wednesday if bcsaller doesn't get to it first.
<avoine> lazyPower: also I'll write a mail on the mailling list to explain my experience/problems with the Ansible migration
<avoine> lazyPower: ok thanks
<lazyPower> thanks for the follow up as well. That will be great feedback to have
<ctlaugh> jamespage: mwhudson mentioned I should ask you about the cinder juju charm.  It is having a problem deploying on a host with a single drive.  I am using the configuration option "disk.img|sizeG" because the system I am installing on does not have an sdb. For a while, I was seeing that it wasn't creating the loopback device, but now it seems to be doing it all the time.  What isn't happening is creating the volume group.  I'm running
<ctlaugh> trusty.  Do you know where I should look to try to figure out why?
<noodles775> lazyPower: Anyone I can ping to get reviews for these elasticsearch charm updates from 3 weeks ago? (Adds firewall rules for the 9200/9300 ports): https://code.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/charms/trusty/elasticsearch/add-ufw/+merge/225934 https://code.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/charms/trusty/elasticsearch/ufw-for-peers-too/+merge/225968
<lazyPower> noodles775: bcsaller is on review this week.
* lazyPower changed the topic of #juju to: Welcome to Juju! || Docs: http://juju.ubuntu.com/docs || FAQ: http://goo.gl/MsNu4I || Review Queue: http://goo.gl/9yBZuv || Unanswered Questions: http://goo.gl/dNj8CP || Weekly Reviewers: bcsaller & cory_fu || News and stuff: http://reddit.com/r/juju
<noodles775> lazyPower: great, txs
<noodles775> lazyPower: just a thought, but I wonder if the review velocity would be a lot greater if people actually involved with the charm (who are also charmers) reviewed them (ie. they have context), rather than one person (on rotation) having to get context for each and every charm.
<noodles775> I mean, hazmat (who has not only context, but an interest in the charm) could probably review my two in 5mins each without needing any extra context (but I know how busy he is), as opposed to someone else who may need 0.5hr per MP.
<sebas5384> jcastro: ping
<sarnold> noodles775: there's also value in spreading around knowledge inside a team :)
<noodles775> sarnold: yes, that's also valuable of course, but I don't think it's worth an average 4 week wait time for updates to charms. I think that same knowlege can be spread more effectively by examining other charms of interest.
<sarnold> noodles775: don't forget, these guys are The New Hotness :) investing in their knowledge rotation will pay dividends down the road
<hazmat> noodles775, looking
<noodles775> Thanks hazmat
<hazmat> noodles775, what happens on upgrade?
<hazmat> afaics it setups ufw in deny mode then, and extant clients are hosed
<noodles775> hazmat: I'll test and fix it with a paste of the output on the MP. Txs (I'd only tested deploy).
<noodles775> sarnold: yep, I'm all for us investing in each others knowledge of other charms and strategies for charms.
<hazmat> noodles775, added comment
<hazmat> to mp
#juju 2014-07-29
<noodles775> hazmat: yep, comment makes sense... will updated to ensure current set of clients are enabled.
<jcastro> noodles775, you could also do something like, get some previous reviews acked by someone actively involved in the charm
<jcastro> so that when a ~charmer on rotation gets to it, if it's had a few people's eyeballs on it already ....
<noodles775> jcastro: Yep, that makes sense when you've not got someone actively involved who is also a charmer.
<projekt2> trying to deploy juju-gui on my bootstrap node
<projekt2> I get the error "ERROR cannot assign unit "juju-gui/0" to machine 0: series does not match"
<projekt2> unit gets created but stays in pending state
<jose> projekt2: what's the series on the 0 machine?
<projekt2> precise
<projekt2> the command I ran was "juju deploy juju-gui --to 0"
<jose> projekt2: can you please try `juju deploy cs:precise/juju-gui --to 0`?
<projekt2> jose, that worked, thank you
<jose> projekt2: cool, no problem. let me know if there's anything else yo need help with!
<gnuoy> jamespage, I have a small charmhelpers mp if you have a moment at some point https://code.launchpad.net/~gnuoy/charm-helpers/add-peer_ips/+merge/228640
<jamespage> gnuoy: comments
<jamespage> on MP
<gnuoy> ta
<jamespage> gnuoy: thanks for merging the network splits stuff
<jamespage> much appreciated
<gnuoy> np
<gnuoy> jamespage, updated
<jamespage> gnuoy: a niggle but the round brackets are surplus
<gnuoy> sure, 1 sec
<gnuoy> jamespage, fixed
<melmoth> hello juju folks. I have been asked why in order to have  juju ensure-availability (https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/charms-ha.html) one cannot use a even number of odd.. I guess that it s because one need at least (n\2)+1 vote to get a quorum and having a odd number for n makes split brain avidable.
<melmoth> can someone point me to a more precise documentation on the odd number prerequisite (like, wich vote algo is being used or something ?) and tell me....what happen when the node being master dies... the all stuff ends up with a even number of nodes, does it not ?
<jamespage> gnuoy: merged
<gnuoy> thanks
<melmoth> does this mean, as long as one of the odd node dies, the juju environment cluster is in split brain risk situation ?
<jamespage> melmoth, doing HA with even numbers of nodes is not reliable due to split brains
<jamespage> melmoth, so a minimum of 3 units is required - the same applies in ceph as well
<jamespage> melmoth, so that quorum is maintained
<jamespage> in the event of a single node failure
<melmoth> i got that.. but, then, when one node dies, you again in a situation where a split brain can occurs, right ?
<jamespage> melmoth, in that situation most tools just freeze - ceph does this - it knows it had a peer but its disappeared so io is frozen
<jamespage> melmoth, I'm not 100% sure what juju's behaviour would be
<jamespage> urm - rogpeppe1 might have an idea
<rogpeppe1> melmoth: jamespage is right
<jamespage> rogpeppe1, so in the event that 2 out of 3 nodes fail, juju goes into lockdown right?
<rogpeppe1> jamespage: yes
<rogpeppe1> melmoth, jamespage: see http://docs.mongodb.org/manual/core/replica-set-members/ for some detail
<jamespage> rogpeppe1, awesome
<melmoth> ahh, thanks
<rogpeppe1> jamespage: i don't think there's anything else that can be usefully done
<melmoth> so, the actual "engine" of the ha cluster is a native mongodb stuff, right ?
<melmoth> anyway, i think i got enough data to feed whoever asked me about this for a while :) cool. thanks.
<npasqua> Hello all. Trying to install a HA Openstack instance on 6 nodes (3 for quantum/neutron and 3 for compute/ceph/allinone using lxc) and when all of the lxc containers come up, they receive the error agent-state-info: 'hook failed: "ha-relation-changed"'
<npasqua> Each lxc container has received an IP in the same range as the mgmt ip addresses and there is a br0 set up for these lxc containers to use
<rbasak> sinzui: 1.18.4 is in trusty-proposed now. Do you have automated QA you can run on it yet?
<sinzui> rbasak, no, honestly that is a feature that need to be built
<rbasak> sinzui: I'm not sure it's worth getting you to do any 1.18 specific work for this though, since we want to be on 1.20 really.
<rbasak> Hmm, OK. I guess I should just verify that the client works in a local environment then?
<sinzui> rbask. +1, but I can do a little better by manually running the test scripts with the new juju. That will exercise other substrates/clouds
<sinzui> rbasak, Once I stop developers from landing non-fixes for devel regressions, I can return to feature work. I can promise to have this tested in the next 24 hours
<rbasak> sinzui: no problem - thanks.
<npasqua> Trying to install HA Openstack and having hook errors... getting this error in my hacluster logs on my lxc containers. Missing required principle configuration: ['corosync_bindnetaddr', 'corosync_mcastport']
<khuss> when i bring up a node using Maas, I would like it to update to the latest kernel. How can this be automated?
<lazyPower> jamespage: do you have a moment?
<lazyPower> I fixed up MongoDB, and added a real brief ceilometer test in amulet... i'd like input on what else you would like to see validated with Ceilometer so i have a robust test
<jamespage> lazyPower: hello
<lazyPower> jamespage: i pushed the prelim here: https://launchpad.net/~lazypower/charms/trusty/mongodb/fixing_st00f
<lazyPower> i'm refactoring the test now to validate with the address being in ceilometer.conf, are there any other levers i need to pull, services to deploy?
<lazyPower> this basically just validates it related successfully, and has the conf file written
<hazmat> mramm, alexisb can you include me in that discussion
<alexisb> hazmat, yes I will have to, I do not have enough context to give jam guidance
<mramm> hazmat: that discussion is just about can we have JAM look at it toku from a resource availability thing
<lazyPower> jamespage: https://code.launchpad.net/~lazypower/charms/trusty/mongodb/fixing_st00f/+merge/228714
<jamespage> lazyPower: that should be good - hook errors would indicate any other problems....
<lazyPower> ahhh i just broke it backporting the storage-subordinate work
<khuss> could anybody point to docs on creating custom images for MAAS
<khuss> how does a charm know which image to use for while installing the charm?
<khuss> looks like this forum is dead
<sarnold> khuss: I brelieve the series comes from the 'precise' or similar in the path to the charm storage in the repository... https://bazaar.launchpad.net/~openstack-charmers/charms/precise/ceph/trunk/view/head:/metadata.yaml
<khuss> sarnold: I would like to use a custom image while bringing up the charm. trying to see how to specify this custom image in the charm
<sarnold> khuss: I don't think you'd really specify that in the charm itself; just guessing here, but you could probably create your own 'series' like precise or trusty or whatever, rename a distro, rename the directory in your repository, but I lose the thread when you have to get simplestreams to know about it..
<ahasenack> khuss: look into juju-metadata, I know it's how you build the metadata used to specify images
<ahasenack> khuss: but I don't know how that works with maas
<khuss> sarnold:  do you know the procedure for creating custom image.. essentially i want to create an image with different kernel and have MAAS boot node with that image
<sarnold> khuss: sorry, no idea there, I've always been content with the default images :(
<khuss> sarnold: problem is that upgrading kernel from the default image will require reboot.. not sure how to handle that from a charm. I want the charm execution to continue after doing the reboot.. may be there is a way to do this with startup scripts.. but I can avoid all that hassle if I use custom image
<sarnold> khuss: hrm, what problem are you trying to solve? there might be an easier way around it.
<khuss> sarnold: my charm requires a different kernel than what is provided by default image
<sarnold> (I'm not saying that I'll know the easier way -- just that this doesn't sound like the usual orchestrate service interactions that people use juju for :)
<khuss> sarnold: how would you install a charm if that charm requies a different kernel - using juju way?
<sarnold> khuss: I -think- I might try first using a subordinate charm, whose sole job is to install the new kernel
<sarnold> khuss: scheduling the reboot would be annoying of course.
<khuss> sarnold: reboot is the problem
<khuss> sarnold: hope you understand the problem i am trying to solve
<sarnold> khuss: yes, makes much more sense now :) thanks. I hope one of the wizards can suggest something good for you :)
<khuss> sarnold: pretty hard to get any help from this forum though.. thanks for your help anyway
<sarnold> khuss: yeah, people are busy and don't always have time to head over to irc. you could also try asking in askubuntu.com with the [juju] tag, that might draw input from a different audience -- and has the benefit that it would be recorded for posterity :)
<khuss> sarnold: thanks
<jaywink> hitting some blocks on deploying a charm that uses a postgresql db. my plan only has 8GB of local HD, so I need to use a volume - but how do I do that with the charm with Juju? there is nothing in the trusty/postgresql readme about this that I can see :( any hints anyone?
<jaywink> hmmm I guess storage charm has something to do with this
<jaywink> bummer, block-storage-broker does not work on trusty+openstack :( filed a bug #1350021
<_mup_> Bug #1350021: block-storage-broker on Trusty + OpenStack fails in install <openstack> <trusty> <block-storage-broker (Juju Charms Collection):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350021>
<jrwren> jaywink: trusty supports icehouse
<jaywink> oh that bug I just report has been fixed in code revision 53, the charm store is at 52
<jaywink> the merge was done 18th July - I guess it takes some time for the store to update?
<jrwren> someone must promulgate it (I think that is the term)
<jaywink> hmm no wait, trusty branch hasn't got the latest commit, only precise branch. that kinda doesn't help since the fix is for trusty hehe
<dpb1> Hi -- when I deployed a node with juju on maas, it got /dev/sdb as it's root device.  Is this a valid possibility?  or a bug?
#juju 2014-07-30
<sebas5384> jcastro: ping
<sebas5384> lazyPower: jcastro was telling me that there is a team working in making juju local workflow better, do you know something about this?
<sebas5384> there is more than 5 people using in their local dev environment
<sebas5384> here with me
<sebas5384> so we have a lot to report as users :)
<ranjib> hi, anyone using juju with lxc?
<ranjib> im trying it out for the first time (juju), with unprivileged lxc. but its not working. juju status shows the units in pending state
<sarnold> ranjib: iirc, the 'juju bootstrap' has to be done with root... and the first deploy will take a long time to download the images..
<ranjib> sarnold, i'll try it out. will the resultant containers will also be root owned?
<sarnold> ranjib: hrm, I think so..
<ranjib> hmm.. sudo juju bootstrap fails :-/ . bootstrapping must not be done with sudo
<sarnold> with the local environment in your config?
<ranjib> yes
<ranjib> where i can find the debug log,, ?
<sarnold> I think there's some in /var/log/lxc/...
<ranjib> its not lxc related. i am running lxc fine,, with cli or via the api. im trying to understand the juju-lxc provision layer..
<ranjib> since im not running lxc as root, it should not go to the global log
<therealmarv> Hi there! Is there any of the charmers admins and can look at my charm: https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+bug/1343194 I want to give a presentation of our system with juju at a student webfest at CERN this weekend using Juju and this bug/submission is not reviewed yet: https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+bug/1343194
<_mup_> Bug #1343194: New charm: PyBossa <Juju Charms Collection:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1343194>
<_mup_> Bug #1343194: New charm: PyBossa <Juju Charms Collection:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1343194>
<AskUbuntu> Add relationship and get details between two charms in juju local | http://askubuntu.com/q/504482
<marcoceppi> therealmarv: o/ we'll have a look at it soon. We've had a large influx of charms these past few weeks you can see our review queue here:  http://manage.jujucharms.com/tools/review-queue
<marcoceppi> for what it's worth, I don't see it in the queue
<marcoceppi> therealmarv: you missed the step during submission, where you must assign the bug to charmers. I've done this so it should show in the queue shortly
<therealmarv> oh, ok… argh, yes missed that step during submission. Thanks!
<jamespage> gnuoy, this one could do with a review - https://code.launchpad.net/~james-page/charms/precise/nvp-transport-node/tarball-url/+merge/223732
<jamespage> os related
<jamespage> I'll look at your console stuff again now
<gnuoy> looking
<Odd_Bloke> Woohoo, got Juju working locally.
<gnuoy> jamespage, have for that to go straight to lp:charms/nvp-transport-node ?
<jamespage> gnuoy, yes
<jamespage> gnuoy, hmm
<jamespage> gnuoy, yes
<jamespage> gnuoy, no - policy says it does next
<gnuoy> jamespage, I pushed it between 2 yes and 2 hesitation, sorry :(
<jamespage> gnuoy, hey - np
<jamespage> its not widely used so low impact rish anyway
<jamespage> gnuoy, spice is working OK - no cigar with vnc tho
<gnuoy> jamespage, it was working fine for me. which vnc type are you trying ?
<jamespage> just vnc
<gnuoy> ok, I'll take a look
<jamespage> let me try with the specific options
<jamespage> gnuoy, ah - I think I see
<jamespage> switching the option does not take effect for running instances
<gnuoy> jamespage, absolutely, I made a of that in the README
<gnuoy> s/a of/a note of/
<jcastro> http://askubuntu.com/questions/504482/add-relationship-and-get-details-between-two-charms-in-juju-local
<jcastro> I reworded this question to be more clear
<jcastro> if someone wants to take a stab at it
<jcastro> this would be a good question to answer with snippets from existing charms on getting addresses from each other, etc.
<marcoceppi> jcastro: cool
 * marcoceppi writes an answer
<jcastro> marcoceppi, hatch has some questions, see juju-gui
<jcastro> he's trying to answer it too
<marcoceppi> jcastro: ack
<lazyPower> I need some eyes on https://code.launchpad.net/~lazypower/charms/trusty/mongodb/charmhelpers_merge/+merge/228758 if someone has time.
<marcoceppi> hatch jcastro http://askubuntu.com/a/504581/41
<jcastro> nice work dude, yeah, that should be in the docs
<marcoceppi> I think we should consider modeling the author docs after the upstart cookbook
<marcoceppi> http://upstart.ubuntu.com/cookbook/
<sinzui> rbasak, I sketched out a set of jobs that certify ubuntu packages work as we expect. I tested 1.18.4+dfsg-0ubuntu0 and all packages pass. The suite is hardcoded to test the archs and series I saw. In future, the archs and series will be identified from the packages disocvered
<jamespage> marcoceppi, hey - hows the py rewrite of mysql coming on?
<lazyPower> jamespage: hey did the trusty ceilometer charm get un promulgated?
<lazyPower> i have a test thats failing now, 404'ing due to a missing charm that was present yesterday.
<jamespage> lazyPower, I hope not
<lazyPower> jamespage: http://manage.jujucharms.com/charms/trusty we have a missing charm. it packed its bag and went on vacation
<marcoceppi> jamespage lazyPower, it's in the charm store https://store.juju.ubuntu.com/charm-info?charms=ceilometer
<marcoceppi> it's not int he charm world api
<marcoceppi> http://manage.jujucharms.com/api/3/charm//trusty/ceilometer
<jamespage> lazyPower, https://code.launchpad.net/~openstack-charmers/charms/trusty/ceilometer/trunk
 * marcoceppi goes to #juju-gui
<marcoceppi> jamespage: mysql is good. Had a bit of a hardware problem working on recovering it now
<Ephektz> I'm at the point of pulling my hair out. Asking (what is likely to be) a stupid question is my last resort. I am testing manual provisioning across a set of three test servers. I have set up and bootstrapped my initial machine. I have added the other two machines, and I can see that they run through their courses (apt-get update, etc) and I see them when I do juju status. All of the series list as "trusty" yet when I attempt to deploy wordpress to one of the ma
<Ephektz> Any help would be much appreciated.
<sarnold> Ephektz: you were cut off att "to one of the ma"
<Ephektz> .. "yet when I attempt to deploy wordpress to one of the machines, I get the following: "ERROR cannot assign unit "wordpress/0" to machine 1: series does not match" I have done a dist-upgrade and verified that everyone is on the same playing field. I've read through at least four different discussions on this, and have come to no conclusion or solution."
<Ephektz> Thanks sarnold.
<sarnold> Ephektz: I don't see a trusty wordpress charm: http://manage.jujucharms.com/charms/trusty
<sarnold> Ephektz: there is a precise wordpress charm though: http://manage.jujucharms.com/charms/precise
<Ephektz> Ah. Am I able to deploy a precise charm into a trust environment?
<Ephektz> Juju is very new to me, apologies. I appreciate the feedback.
<Ephektz> I hadn't even thought to look at the charm itself.
<sarnold> Ephektz: the idea is that the charm should encapsulate the _best_ way to deploy a service. trusty is still pretty new, so not all the charms have been inspected to see how well they support trusty -- and, at least in the case of wordpress, I know the charmers have some changes they want to make to it in mind, so it  wouldn't be just small changes in the end
<Ephektz> I see. Well, that clears this up. Thank you. In the future I will know to check for the series the charm supports. This is simply testing before I deploy across 8 colocated Mac Mini's.
<sarnold> Ephektz: for most juju users, it doesn't much matter, they just 'deploy wordpress ; deploy mysql ; relate mysql wordpress' and they're off an drunning and don't care whether they are on precise or trusty -- it's different when you've got a few physical machines with expensive setup processes...
<Ephektz> And indeed I was simply following the recommended testing on the Getting Started page.
<Ephektz> I don't even need Wordpress. I -again- simply thought something in my deployment was broken, and didn't even consider the charm itself. This was very educational.
<sarnold> I'm sorry I don't have any good concrete suggestions of next steps; I'm still relatively new to this myself..
<sarnold> Ephektz: ah! that helps a bit :) but it does make following along a little harder, heh
<Ephektz> No, you've helped more than my last two hours of rolling my face through glass.
<sarnold> ooof. :)
<lazyPower> jamespage: With this latest MongoDB merge (the monolithic refactor to charmhelpers) could you run an openstack deploy using the trusty mongodb charm and validate we are indeed g2g for your openstack use cases?
<Ephektz> sarnold: Thanks again! Sadly, the Mac Mini's won't play nicely with MaaS, otherwise this probably wouldn't have been a consideration, much less an issue. Cheers!
<sarnold> Ephektz: that's probably alright; I dunno if those macminis have the horsepower for an openstack deployment..
<lazyPower> sebas5384: yeah, the entire ecosystems team is pretty much on that team. (sorry about the late reply, just scrolled up and saw it)
<sarnold> Ephektz: .. but maybe lxc deployments to them would work alright? dunno.
<Ephektz> sarnold: quad core i7's. They're not terrible, and very cheap to colocate. If you can do MaaS on Atom server procs, you can certainly do it on i7's. :)
<sarnold> Ephektz: oooo
<sarnold> Ephektz: sounds fun :)
<Ephektz> sarnold: HP Moonshot systems use 8 core C2750 Atom boards, which have a Passmark score of 3797. The 3615QM i7's in the Mini has a Passmark of 7328. I'm running 16GB of RAM and SSD's in the machines, as well. They are fairly snappy.
<Ephektz> sarnold: And while I understand we are comparing consumer to enterprise products, for 240 a month to colocate 8 machines including power and data, it isn't bad at all.
<sarnold> Ephektz: heh, that sounds pretty good :) it might be worth trying openstack on those things and seeing what you get
<sarnold> Ephektz: lunch time :) have fun
<Ephektz> sarnold: Cheers!
#juju 2014-07-31
<AskUbuntu> Example Wordpress content from github missing for juju charm | http://askubuntu.com/q/505018
<asanjar> hi GKing
<jamespage> gnuoy, console support merged - thanks1
<jamespage> it helped flush out a bug in websockify as well
<gnuoy> jamespage, brilliant, thanks for the review
<jamespage> gnuoy: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/websockify/+bug/1350352
<_mup_> Bug #1350352: nova-novncproxy and nova-spiceproxy need patched websockify <websockify (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <nova (Ubuntu Trusty):Invalid> <websockify (Ubuntu Trusty):In Progress by james-page> <nova (Ubuntu Utopic):Invalid> <websockify (Ubuntu Utopic):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1350352>
<jamespage> gnuoy, how do you feel about enabling the l2pop driver by default in the neutron charms
<jamespage> ?
<gnuoy> jamespage, I like the sound of what it does. Have you used it much in anger ?
<jamespage> gnuoy, no
<jamespage> but it should help with scalability again
<jamespage> is my understanding
<jamespage> as management of ovs is more targetted and less broadcast
<gnuoy> sure, but on-by-default seems a little extreme
<jamespage> gnuoy, agreed
<gnuoy> well, maybe we stick it on by default and in next and see what happens
<gnuoy> s/and in/in/
<dpb1> bcsaller, cory_fu: Quick one to update an out of date readme: https://code.launchpad.net/~davidpbritton/charms/precise/block-storage-broker/fix-readme/+merge/229074
<dpb1> if you have a sec
<cory_fu> dpb1: Any idea why those extra-packages were included in the first place?
<dpb1> cory_fu: extra packages?
<dpb1> cory_fu: oh, on the postgres charm options
<cory_fu> - extra-packages: python-apt postgresql-contrib postgresql-9.1-debversion
<dpb1> ?
<cory_fu> Yeah
<dpb1> ok
<cory_fu> Seems fine to remove them, just wondering why they were there if not needed
<dpb1> cory_fu: cut and paste I suspect.  It's what we use for our deployment, they are not needed in a general case
<dpb1> like the max_connections
<cory_fu> Makes sense
<dpb1> cory_fu: btw, here is another one that has kind of stagnated: https://code.launchpad.net/~davidpbritton/charms/trusty/apache2/avoid-regen-cert/+merge/223990  -- it's just to merge up from the precise charm.
<dpb1> (i.e., it's already been reviewed/accepted in precise)
<jcastro> can someone review these two fixes to the ES charm?
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/charms/trusty/elasticsearch/add-ufw/+merge/225934
<jcastro> https://code.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/charms/trusty/elasticsearch/ufw-for-peers-too/+merge/225968
<sebas5384> jcastro: ping
<jcastro> yo!
<sebas5384> hey jcastro o/
<sebas5384> jcastro: we have like 5 devs using juju as a local dev environment
<jcastro> ooh! Any feedback!
<sebas5384> yeah! exactly
<sebas5384> so we have a lot of feedback :P
<jcastro> sebas5384, I am having an argument, I mean discussion on local dev things we should fix with the devs next week
<jcastro> so the more the merrier, but I need it soon!
<sebas5384> how can we schedule some talk about our experiences
<jcastro> maybe we can have you dial in?
<sebas5384> yeah sure!
<sebas5384> i remember you talked about some team working in that
<sebas5384> or some guys
<sebas5384> i would really like to share our experiences and stuff we had done
<sebas5384> for example, we make juju-local working in the elementaryOS hehe
<sebas5384> *work
<sebas5384> wasn't a perfect solution, but at least we know what's the problem hehe
<sebas5384> and we have 3 people using juju-local using the vagrant workflow
<sebas5384> a lot of things to resolve there hehe
<jcastro> which time zone are you guys in?
<arosales> sebas5384 +1 on feedback :-)
<sebas5384> arosales: :)
<jcastro> sebas5384, we're going to be in Germany, so if you can find an hour next week that works for you guys, I can schedule us to all be in a room to listen in
<sebas5384> i'm in GMT-3
<sebas5384> jcastro: sounds good to me :)
<sebas5384> wednesday 8/6 ?
<jcastro> sebas5384, hey
<jcastro> how about tomorrow?
<jcastro> you guys able to do google plus?
<sebas5384> yeah sure
<arosales> jcastro: +1 for tomorrow if you are available sebas5384 ?
<sebas5384> yes! just have to know the time
<sebas5384> to see my agenda
<arosales> sebas5384: looking at jcastro and my cal
<sebas5384> great!
<arosales> sebas5384: does 14:00 utc work for you?
<sebas5384> arosales: let me see
<sebas5384> arosales: can be 13:00 utc ?
<sebas5384> if not it's okay :)
<arosales> sebas5384: for sure, that works for me. I"ll just get my coffee breweing earlier :-)
<sebas5384> arosales: thanks!!! :)
<arosales> sebas5384: thanks for the feeback, thats solid gold :-)
<sebas5384> who's going to send the invite :)
<sebas5384> ?
<sebas5384> arosales: thanks for the awesome work ;)
<arosales> sebas5384: I'll send. sent you a pm for your email.
<sebas5384> arosales: great
<arosales> if anyone else is interested in joining let me know
<sebas5384> if you can
<sebas5384> sebas@taller.net.br send it here
<sebas5384> ooh arosales sorry, didn't see about the pm xD
<jcastro> sebas5384, start thinking about what you're going to tell us
<jcastro> because we're going to write it down
<sebas5384> jcastro: yeah! we are going to organize here to get a list
<arosales> sebas5384: here is a google doc to add your ideas to https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1t_55N1il3XoL8z-jfa1CBoSxzOQjC90cgSpCqx5wkH0/edit
<arosales> any one else please feel free to add in your ideas.  or ping me to join the meeting.
<arosales> we'll be sureto the mail the list with our findings too.
<jcastro> arosales, it wouldn't hurt to just post the document to the list for everyone
<sebas5384> arosales: great!
<arosales> jcastro: will do
<arosales> sebas5384: I think we'll just make tomorrow's session on air if you don't mind.
<arosales> so we can sure learning with others who are unable to join, does that sound ok with you?
<sebas5384> yeah that would be awesome!
<jose> arosales: ping
<jose> arosales: mind a quick PM?
<arosales> jose: sure
<arosales> jose: I mean I don't mind at all :-)
<jose> :P
<noodles785> Hi hazmat. When you've time, I've updated the elasticsearch charm MP after your feedback: https://code.launchpad.net/~michael.nelson/charms/trusty/elasticsearch/add-ufw/+merge/225934
<hazmat> noodles775, nice
<noodles775> It would have been nice if ufw could be configured via a config file in /etc - I don't like that it's reseting the firewall on each hook run.
#juju 2014-08-01
<AskUbuntu> juju server relation hook files are not running? | http://askubuntu.com/q/505310
<AskUbuntu> juju charm relation-joined hook not working? | http://askubuntu.com/q/505342
<jamespage> marcoceppi, hey - do you think it would be possible to have an openstack-charmers review queue like we have a charmers on on jujucharms.com?
<jamespage> marcoceppi, I'm struggling with visibility of proposed changes right now and a central report would be useful for everyone
<jamespage> gnuoy, ^^
<marcoceppi> jamespage: yes, I'm in the process of re-doing the review queue to be way more robust. In doing so it'll be a stand alone application that anyone can run and configure to track changes for whatever user/group/project
<marcoceppi> as such, we could spin up an instance on canonistack to track openstack-charmers stuff
<jamespage> marcoceppi, sounds good
<marcoceppi> jamespage: it's a little lower priority than everything else, but it's on my personal "I really care about this and want it done" list
<jamespage> marcoceppi, if you have something in flight maybe post a branch? I'm happy to hack on this as well
<marcoceppi> jamespage: I have early musing of some pyramid stuff, nothing connected to lp or gh yet
<marcoceppi> just a databases schema
<marcoceppi> jamespage: https://github.com/marcoceppi/review-queue
<marcoceppi> I hope to get more time on it this weekend, get celery and lp hooked up for initial imports
<mfa298> I've got a Juju instance bootstrapped within Openstack using trusty. Is it possibly to use that to deploy a charm that uses precise or is that not supported (I've got the precise image in glance but can't see a way to tell Juju where to find that image).
<marcoceppi> mfa298: you'll need to upload a custom image-metadata file to juju
<marcoceppi> so it'll know where the precise images are
<mfa298> that's presumably created with juju metadata generate-image, how do I then upload it ?
<marcoceppi> mfa298: great question, I forget how, but I believe it's done at bootstrap time
 * marcoceppi checks
<mfa298> so it may not be possible to upload after bootstrap
<marcoceppi> mfa298: does not appear, but again I'm not 100% certain, it's something that's defined in the environments.yaml https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/config-openstack.html
<marcoceppi> However, let me check set-environment
<marcoceppi> mfa298: you can update this after bootstrap
<marcoceppi> with `juju set-environment image-metadata-url="url-to-generated-metadata"`
<mfa298> hmmm, looking at the metadata that generate-metadata created for the precise image it seems to reference 14.04 rather than 12.04
<marcoceppi> mfa298: you should be able, as a command line option, provide a series flag
<marcoceppi> mfa298: with the -s flag
<mfa298> I'd just spotted that
<mfa298> looks like juju still can't find the image
<marcoceppi> mfa298: what do the logs look like when trying to deploy a precise charm?
<mfa298> debug-log shows machine-0: 2014-08-01 13:07:20 WARNING juju.worker.instanceupdater updater.go:231 cannot get instance info for instance "": no instances found
<mfa298> and the machine state in juju status shows: agent-state-info: '(error: index file has no data for cloud {RegionOne http://192.168.17.17:5000/v2.0}
<marcoceppi> mgz_: who should I bug about juju deploying to openstack?
<mfa298> trying juju metadata  validate-images seems to suggest it's using cloud-images.ubuntu.com rather than the local images, although that could be me missing something
<mgz_> marcoceppi: that'd pretty generic
<mgz_> what more specifically?
<mgz_> I'm a pretty good atrting point
<marcoceppi> mgz_: mfa298 is trying to upload image-metadata post bootstrap, not sure the process as I've never tried
<mgz_> I see, reading log
<mgz_> setting up image-metadata is something you do prior to bootstrap
<mfa298> so having bootsrapped juju with it only knowing about trusty there's not a way to add in precise other than destroying the environment and bootstrapping again ?
<mgz_> yup
<mfa298> or is this going down the wrong route for what I was hoping to acheive.
<mgz_> if you're setting this up yourself, you should instead make your keystone advertise the simplestreams
<mgz_> rather than have juju supply it at run time
<mfa298> quickly googled and that looks like it might be what I want. Is there a decent guide somewhere for setting that up ?
<mgz_> mfa298: https://juju.ubuntu.com/docs/howto-privatecloud.html
<marcoceppi> mgz_: whoa, where has this link been all my life
<marcoceppi> also, wow tha page is rendered wrong
 * marcoceppi goes to patch
<mfa298> mgz_: I've done the juju metadata generate-image commands and have the metadata files which contain both the precise and trusty files.
<mfa298> the issue seems to be getting that into juju
<mfa298> I can run juju set-environment image-metadata-url=file://home/ubuntu but I still don't seem to be able to deploy a charm using precise
<mfa298> or is the answer here that I need to have a web server to provide those files rather than file://
<mgz_> no, that doesn't help
<mgz_> you set those values in your environments.yaml at the start, and they need to be accessible from the cloud you've deployed, eg in swift
<mgz_> file:// is no good
<mfa298> so installing a webserver would be enough or do I also need to destroy the environment and bootstrap again with the url configured as well
<mfa298> looks like a http server is enough. That seems to be working
<mfa298> thanks
<mfa298> now to work out the sets of commands that were actually needed so I can write the local documentation
<jcastro> sebas5384, arosales: hi
<sebas5384> hey jcastro!
<arosales> sounds like jose has us set up
<jcastro> oh cool
<jcastro> link?
<arosales> just in case I am going to joing the old hangout in case any folks join there
<jose> ohai
<jose> jcastro: sec
<sebas5384> link?
<sebas5384> :P
<arosales> Just a quick reminder to folks that we will be hosting on ubuntuonair.com not via the google hangout event.
 * marcoceppi tunes in
<arosales> I confirmed no folks are in the Google Event hangout, which is good
<jcastro> sebas5384, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/vjVQa1PpcFNNnOvmc6cVeIQVTxHO4-o-wB5b0uus7JY
<arosales> also we'll be using the following document to capture input
<arosales> https://docs.google.com/a/canonical.com/document/d/1t_55N1il3XoL8z-jfa1CBoSxzOQjC90cgSpCqx5wkH0/edit
<arosales> we'll be starting in a couple of minutes.
<lazyPower> ah ok we haven't started yet. I was following along on Ubuntu on Air and its still broadcasting please stand by.
<arosales> lazyPower: correct haven't staretd yet.
<jose> :P
<sebas5384> i'm there!
<jose> we should have a slide saying 'Hey! We're late, but don't go!'
<arosales> jose: looks like we are running into a perms issue
<arosales> jose: are you in the hangout?
<jose> arosales: I am
<arosales> jose: jorge and I are in the hangout but don't see you.
<jcastro> jose, can you paste the link in here?
<jcastro> the one you PMed me isn't the one you are in apparently
<cory_fu> Regarding the first point, I think what we really need is an extension to `juju resolved --retry` that essentially does a forced upgrade-charm before retrying the failed (or maybe even last successful) hook.  `juju resolved --upgrade-and-retry`
<sebas5384> i'm already there, but i cant hear jose
<jose> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/vjVQa1PpcFNNnOvmc6cVeIQVTxHO4-o-wB5b0uus7JY
<zirpu> i thought the hangout wasn't being used today.
<jose> I could go ahead and create another event
<jose> arosales, jcastro: want me to create another event?
<jcastro> Why don't we all just join the same hangout?
<jcastro> I am confused why there are two?
<sebas5384> jose: can you hear me?
<jose> sebas5384: not at all
<sebas5384> damn it
<sebas5384> hangout is trolling us
<jose> blame Google
<jose> aaaalways happens
<jcastro> what hangout are you in? can you paste in the URL?
<jose> jcastro: https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/vjVQa1PpcFNNnOvmc6cVeIQVTxHO4-o-wB5b0uus7JY
<sebas5384> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/g6mlkq4hfo6jvgjqmvksxo3inia?authuser=1&hl=pt-BR
<jose> wait... that's another hangout link
<jose> urgh
<jcastro> ...
<jose> I believe Google is playing with us
<jcastro> ok which hangout link are we going to?
<jose> we have different links
<jcastro> pick one
<jose> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/vjVQa1PpcFNNnOvmc6cVeIQVTxHO4-o-wB5b0uus7JY is the one I'm in
<sebas5384> permissions problems
<jose> let me just quickly create another event. Google is a mess atm
<jcastro> do you have them set to private or something?
<jose> not at all
<jcastro> hmmm
<jcastro> ok fire up a new one I guess
<jose> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/vjVQa1PpcFO4tsipIQdBcOcv_43jywHwKQvrzxaa9XA=
<zirpu> the ubuntu-on-air one was supposed to replace the hangout.
<jose> jcastro, arosales, sebas5384: ^
<sebas5384> now i'm in the last link you passed jose
<arosales> this one is looking better
<jose> zirpu: ubuntuonair uses hangouts :)
<arosales> jcastro: I am in
<jose> refresh ubuntuonair if you were in before
<arosales> we got it started
<arosales> Thanks for the patience.
<arosales> live on ubuntuonair.com or join the hangout @ https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ytl/vjVQa1PpcFO4tsipIQdBcOcv_43jywHwKQvrzxaa9XA=
<zirpu> i switched to the ubuntuonair version. i'm just listening.
<cory_fu> You can give debug-hooks a hook name to only have it trigger on the one hook you're interested in fixing.
<cory_fu> I just learned this the other day.  Very helpful
<cory_fu> jcastro: If local-mapped-to-remote charm source is not an option, my preferred alternative would be `juju resolved --update-and-retry`
<lazyPower> thats good to know cory_fu. We should make that more pronounced in the docs, which might help alleviate some of that frustration.
<lazyPower> noodles775: you've done roles with ansible scripts in charms correct?
<lazyPower> i'm fairly sure its still very experimental at present right? we haven't ironed out how it shoud look
<lazyPower> jcastro: we dont have --force on service.
<jcastro> ack
<arosales> lazyPower: thanks.
<cory_fu> If you --force destroy the machine out from under the service, you can then remove the service
<zirpu> i think the ansible buffering is a function of the parallelism code. so make ansible serial and lower the polling from the default 15 seconds.
<lazyPower> cory_fu: i think the idea is more that they want to force destroy the service, and leave the machine, so they aren't waiting for a machine spin up
<lazyPower> jcastro: you're left with a service definition, with no units.
<cory_fu> lazyPower: If you redeploy after removing a service, it creates a new machine.  If you use --to to put it on the same machine, that's not much different than upgrade-charm.  But I guess it would force it to re-run all of the hooks, at least.
<lazyPower> well, the scary part about what's being asked is deploying to a tainted machine may yield really crazy results
<lazyPower> but i get what you're saying cory_fu
 * cory_fu isn't arguing against adding --force to destroy-service, though.
<cory_fu> I've tried to do that many times, even after realizing it doesn't work.
<lazyPower> haha
<lazyPower> it gets me too
<lazyPower> more often than i care to admit... and i know it doesn't exist.
<lazyPower> muscle memory i suppose
<cory_fu> :)
<arosales> lazyPower: is this: http://manage.jujucharms.com/~lazypower/precise/dns your latest DNS charm?
<sebas5384> arosales: Handrus and Renato where here too :)
<arosales> ah thanks Handrus and Renato!
<arosales> sebas5384: take a lookt at http://manage.jujucharms.com/~lazypower/precise/dns just need to confirm this is the last rev from lazyPower (re DNS)
<lazyPower> arosales: it is. i sync'd it a few weeks ago witht he latest work.
<arosales> lazyPower: thanks for confirming.
<jose> hey guys! question around here. I'm working on a chamilo-memcached relation, and it would allow multiple servers. when I do 'relation-get host', will it tell me just one IP address, or multiple IP addresses?
<jose> (in the event I have multiple memcached instances)
<benji> now
<benji> wrong window :)
<marcoceppi> jose: you can infer all the hosts at once if you wanted to
<marcoceppi> jose: using relation-list
<marcoceppi> jose: then just loop through the list
<jose> hmm, I'm gonna check how that may work for me in a debug-hooks session
<marcoceppi> memcached_hosts=`relation_list`; for m  in "$memcached_hosts"; do relation-get host $m >> /file/to/track/hosts; done
<marcoceppi> as an example
<jose> cool
<marcoceppi> the relation-get is from memory
<marcoceppi> but there's a way to specify which unit you wish to query in a relation context
<jcastro> lazyPower, https://github.com/juju/docs/pull/135
<sebas5384> lazyPower: thanks!!! could you show us how to use it? http://manage.jujucharms.com/~lazypower/precise/dns
<lazyPower> sebas5384: its not production ready yet. There's no HA support as of yet.
<lazyPower> if you use that, and your DNS charm server tanks, you've lost DNS
<lazyPower> sebas5384: but i'm more than happy to talk you through the implementation details, and how its structured / how to implement hooks.
<lazyPower> sebas5384: take a look at https://github.com/chuckbutler/DNS-Charm - and scroll down to CHARM Integration, it talks about a programmable and programmable-multiple relationship hook. You set the proper variables, and it will build the configuration on the fly for you. The DNS charm itself spits out the public-address OTW so you can update /etc/resolve.conf as the primary DNS server, and your domains will then be avialble to each node connected to the dns
<lazyPower> charm.
<lazyPower> sebas5384: there's more implementation logic that needs to happen with regard to updating third party providers, and/or implementing your DNS server in the global DNS tree with your registrar (if you want it to be authoritative)
<jcastro> lazyPower, hey so btw my last PR didn't touch the precise box URLs
<jcastro> so you might want to pull those
<lazyPower> ack was already on it
<lazyPower> jcastro: just in master? or do i need to touch another branch?
<lazyPower> jcastro: https://github.com/juju/docs/pull/136
<jcastro> lazyPower, LGTM, merged
<jcastro> lazyPower, marco told me a while back it's better to just do all the work in personal branches and then submit to master
<jcastro> rather than under the juju namespace
<jcastro> I was like, ok, sounds good to me
<lazyPower> jcastro: thats what i did
<jcastro> yeah, I saw
<jcastro> I was just responding to your irc question
<lazyPower> oh you mean the web editor
<lazyPower> well i was curious which branch to target
<lazyPower> if i needed to touch the 1.18 docs as well
<lazyPower> not that we are still actively pointing anything at them
<lazyPower> actually no need to sync, just riddle me this batman
<lazyPower> https://code.launchpad.net/~asanjar/charms/trusty/hdp-hadoop/trunk <-- hortonworks?
<lazyPower> https://code.launchpad.net/~asanjar/charms/trusty/hdp-zookeeper/trunk <-- has first traces of hortonworks charm helpers?
<asanjar> lazyPower: yes, that is hortonworks .. but if you need to investigate  bdutils.py (general big data charm helper) or hdputils.py (hortonworks dirstro specific charm helpers)  look at ~asanjar/charms/trusty/hdp-zookeeper
<asanjar> lazyPower: as soon as I get a chance, I will update hortonworks hadoop with the latest helper..
<lazyPower> ok thats all i needed
<lazyPower> I'm wrapping up my last fringe issues thsi week with vagrant that jcastro just brought to me
<lazyPower> Monday is when i start digging heavy into teh apache hadoop rewrite
<AskUbuntu> Swift Through Horizon | http://askubuntu.com/q/505650
#juju 2014-08-02
<dstaley> Trying to setup Juju on Azure, but keep hitting a ForbiddenError. The cert file I'm using was pulled with the azure-cli, so I'm fairly certain it's correct. Any ideas?
<dstaley> Ah, nevermind. Looks like the subscription ID needed to be in quotes, not angle brackets.
<dstaley> Woo, new error: no OS images found for location "South Central US", series "precise", architectures ["amd64" "armhf" "i386"] (and endpoint: "https://management.core.windows.net/")
<dstaley> Odd. Apparently switching my region to East US fixes that issue.
#juju 2015-07-27
<gnuoy> jamespage, if you have a sec I could do with a review of https://code.launchpad.net/~gnuoy/charm-helpers/bug1478061/+merge/265944
<gnuoy> Its part of a fix for Bug #1478061
<mup> Bug #1478061: subordinate config data is being dropped for nova.conf <amulet> <openstack> <uosci> <nova-compute (Juju Charms Collection):Triaged by gnuoy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478061>
<gnuoy> beisner, fyi ^
<lazyPower> marcoceppi: question for you - I have an update thats going to break whats in the store, moving from rev0 => rev1 of the charm - https://code.launchpad.net/~kubernetes/charms/trusty/etcd/trunk/+merge/265870
<lazyPower> would this get a nack from you out the gate since i didnt depreciate i just renamed?
<beisner> thanks gnuoy
<whit> bcsaller: if you need me I’m here
#juju 2015-07-28
<blr> hmm, I appear to be missing /var/lib/lxc/juju-trusty-lxc-template/config - how do I restore that?
<marcoceppi> blr: you can have juju recrate the template
<marcoceppi> is this for local provider?
<jcastro> rbasak: so, marco has releases of charm tools he'd like to get into wily then on whatever train that goes to trusty-backports
<jcastro> he has the packaging and everything
<jcastro> we just need to know how to move from a to b
<marcoceppi> rbasak: this also requires several new packages to be added to archive
<rbasak> jcastro, marcoceppi: trusty-backports or trusty-updates? trusty-backports has a well-defined path and so is easier if you're happy with that
<marcoceppi> rbasak: well we ened to get into wily first I think
<rbasak> Juju itself is going into trusty-updates, not trusty-backports (so gets recommended to new users automatically, rather than being opt-in)
<rbasak> Sure, wily first.
<rbasak> marcoceppi: can you show me what you have please?
<marcoceppi> trusty-updates would make sense for charm-tools, but again, there are several new deps not in archive yet (but packaged in ppa) that need to be added
<marcoceppi> rbasak: sure, what do you need?
<jcastro> yeah let's go wily first and worry about trusty later
<rbasak> marcoceppi: ideally source packages ready for upload! But whatever you have will do as a starting point.
<marcoceppi> rbasak: I've got a source package
<rbasak> marcoceppi: link please? And what about the other new packages you mentioned?
<marcoceppi> rbasak: which one of these do you need? http://paste.ubuntu.com/11953935/
<marcoceppi> rbasak: they're also all uploaded to the ppa:juju/stable
<rbasak> marcoceppi: I can pull them from the PPA, no problem.
<marcoceppi> rbasak: cool
<marcoceppi> rbasak: lmk if there's anything I need to fix in teh packaging, It's been a...fun time getting to this piont
<rbasak> Will do
<rbasak> marcoceppi: any plans to move to Python3 ?
<marcoceppi> rbasak: this should support py2 and py3 - maybe that was amulet though
<marcoceppi> rbasak: I can make a release that has both supports
<bhundven> marcoceppi: hello!
<bhundven> marcoceppi: I was wondering if you got my pm about kvm constraints?
<jingizu_> Hi everyone. I have been wrestling with trying to do the auto install of OpenStack using the openstack-installer (and manual juju deployment to my MAAS) and keep getting stumped when juju tries to bootstrap its first node. It fails when trying to download the tools from https://streams.canonical.com. I think it is because it is doing this as root and is not
<jingizu_> honoring the maas-proxy. Anyone know of any workarounds?
<bhundven> who should I talk with about FTBFS?
<bhundven> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11954461/
<jobot> Hello, me again. Rebuilt suitecrm charm based exactly on the sugarcrm charm in the store. Had it install once successfully, but now getting stuck on something in the database-relation-changed hook. http://paste.ubuntu.com/11954685/ . It seems like the second mysql command is failing or executing too soon... thanks for any advice
<jose> Odd_Bloke, rcj: ping. having some troubles with the install hook of ubuntu-repository-cache: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11955045/
<Odd_Bloke> jose: Yeah, we have several MPs waiting to fix this and other problems.
<jose> Odd_Bloke: oh good. I'll take a look then!
<Odd_Bloke> jose: I'm EOD, but rcj might be able to point you at them. :)
<jose> if they're in the queue then we should be g2g
<jose> oh, yes, I see two in there
<jose> I'll finish with this blog post and I'll go ahead and take a look
<jose> thanks!
<lazyPower> jobot: o/ looking over your paste, the mysql command looks like its malformed and its giving you help output
<jobot> lazyPower: Thanks. That was my initial thought. So, I did change some of it, and it worked (that's why the hook and log differ with the user/password stuff). Then it stopped working again, so I changed it back but still no go. The hook is the exact same code as the SugarCRM hook in the juju store, so it should be working ... ?
<lazyPower> are you sure its not taking a different path than you're expecting?
<lazyPower> i would place some debug messaging aroudn the code path and make some assertions about whats happening, and then attempt running the assembled command by hand during a debug-hooks session
<jobot> good idea, I will try that. Thanks.
<wolsen> if anyone finds the time, I've posted an MP for mongodb unit tests failing -- https://code.launchpad.net/~billy-olsen/charms/trusty/mongodb/fix-unit-tests
<lazyPower> jobot: just checking in to see how you're getting along with that rather tall order of scrabble i threw out earlier
<lazyPower> beisner: ping
<beisner> lazyPong ;-)
<lazyPower> beisner: i've taken a look at https://code.launchpad.net/~billy-olsen/charms/trusty/mongodb/fix-unit-tests/+merge/266140 - and this LGTM.
<lazyPower> mind if i merge it or do you want to kick the tires first? it got some love from osci
<beisner> lazyPower, yep, kicked and re-kicked, good to go from my perspective.  fyi, that is re: bug 1479069
<mup> Bug #1479069: unit tests failing for trusty/mongodb <openstack> <uosci> <mongodb (Juju Charms Collection):In Progress by billy-olsen> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479069>
<lazyPower> yep, i'll close it out upon merge. TA for confirmation.
<beisner> lazyPower, splendid.  thanks a lot!
<lazyPower> rev75 is up. Thanks wolsen
<jobot> lazyPower: thanks for checking in. I did discover something : http://paste.ubuntu.com/11955611/ . Something in the database-relation-changed hook at the point noted is causing a blank space to be put in front of the database variables, which then causes the mysql command to fail
<lazyPower> paydirt
 * lazyPower looks
<lazyPower> jobot: interesting, lots of newlines in the output. i see the echo pass=, is that related to a debug statement you have inline?
<jobot> yes, i put that in to see at what point the space appears... could be right after that #Update the database values
<lazyPower> you can try piping it through tr
<lazyPower> FOO="$(echo -e "${FOO}" | tr -d '[[:space:]]')"
<lazyPower> that will remove all spaces from the string though
<jobot> cool thanks
<jobot> still curious to know where the space is coming from
<lazyPower> worth a shot anyway :)
<lazyPower> wheres it reading the value from?
<lazyPower> is it coming from config-get?
<jobot> originally from relation-get
<blr_> marcoceppi: yes, using the local provider, sorry how do I rebuild the template?
<lazyPower> blr_: you should be able to remove the template via the LXC command line and it will rebuild it the next time you request a lxc deployment with juju
<lazyPower> blr_: sudo lxc-ls --fancy
<lazyPower> find the container series you wish to destroy, it will look like: juju-<series>-lxc-template
<lazyPower> to remove it: sudo lxc-destroy -n juju-<series>-lxc-template
<lazyPower> then rebootstrap && juju deploy ubuntu and it will recreate it for you. This incurs ~ 200 mb download, so be mindful if you're on a limited connection.
<blr_> lazyPower: thanks, I have a local package cache thankfully.
<lazyPower> no worries, i know that some people are on metered connections and pulling down 200mb of debootstrapped lxc templates can be tricky when troubleshooting.
<wolsen> thanks lazyPower
<jobot> lazyPower: the trimming the spaces off the variables seems to be working nicely :)
<jingizu_> I was able to get beyond the issue of not being able to bootstrap because the MAAS server had a different timezone than the bootstrap node in a VM on the MAAS host. However, once bootstrapped and Landscape deployed, I got the Landscape web UI, logged in and configured all -- it sees all of my machines, checklists are all green. When I click install it tried
<jingizu_> to bootstrap juju again, this time on a different (physical) host. It fails yet again because it can't find tools! Any ideas why Landscape is not using the already-bootstrapped juju environment?
<jingizu_> If I 'juju ssh landscape/0' from the MAAS/juju host, I can see that /var/lib/landscape/juju-homes/ exits, and each time I try and fail to install via Landscape, it creates another juju environment called '1', '2', '3', etc.
<jingizu_> Confused as to why it's not using the actual juju environment that bootstrapped and installed Landscape in the first place
<jobot> lazyPower: actually tbd :S
<lazyPower> jobot: i'm about to EOD, best of luck. If you run into further roadblocks i'll be back tomorrow or you can hit the list up and i'll circle back in the morning.
<jobot> ok thanks, have a good one
<lazyPower> cheers :)
<jose> aisrael: ping
<veebers> Hi all, I imagine it's safe enough to purge/rm everything from '/var/cache/lxc/' as per comments on bug 1393932
<mup> Bug #1393932: 'container failed to start' with local provider <deploy> <doc> <local-provider> <juju-core:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1393932>
<veebers> rats, nope didn't help, still getting this error when attempting to start the local machine http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11956432/
<jose> veebers: have you tried deleting the machine and re-creating?
<veebers> jose: yes, I do `juju destroy-environment  local` and `sudo lxc-destroy --name leecj2-local-machine-1` then `sudo lxc-destroy --name juju-trusty-lxc-template` then rm the cache and attempt to redeploy
<jose> ok, so destroy-environment local should destroy the machines as well... they are not being destroyed?
<jose> and you have to destroy them manually?
<veebers> jose correct, just tried juju destroy-environment and a sudo lxc-ls --fancy shows both machines still there
<jose> wat
<veebers> where would I find the logs for what destroy is doing?
<jose> lemme double check something
<veebers> ~/.juju/.local/ is gone though
<veebers> cool, thanks :-)
<jose> I believe /var/log/juju/
<jose> or /var/log/juju-username-local
<veebers> ah yeah /var/log/juju-leecj2-local/, doesn't have anything useful though :-\
<veebers> jose: I can't find any log for whats happening during the destroy-env, any ideas where else I could look?
<jose> veebers: what about all-machines.log?
<jose> I'm not sure I can give you a lot more help than trying to figure out what it is on those logs, don't use local that much
<jose> however there's definitely people around who do
<veebers> jose: ack, fair enough. Thanks for the help so far :-)
<veebers> odd, the log access time 'Jul 29 10:49 /var/log/juju-leecj2-local/all-machines.log' is way different to the last message logged there: 2015-07-28 22:49:43 ERROR . . .
<jose> UTC vs local time?
<jose> veebers: what time is it for you?
<veebers> I'm in NZ, current time is Wed 11:26am 29/7
<jose> so yeah, utc vs local
<veebers> waigani: so the machines show up in the lxc-ls (root) juju-trusty-lxc-template and leecj2-local-machine-1
<veebers> trying to start the template machine works (it boots) trying to start the local machine doesn't: sudo lxc-start -n leecj2-local-machine-1 -F
<veebers> error log here: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11956432/
<jose> oh, have you deleted the image? maybe redownloading a new image would help
<veebers> jose: is that different to deleting what is in /var/cache/lxc ?
<jose> there was an on-air session explaining all of that, let me find and re-verify
<veebers> this was all (largely) working for me yesterday but the template image I was using was ancient and had modifications made to it which broke other things, so I deleted the template image to try again
<jose> eh, can't seem to find the video
<waigani> veebers: so you've deployed ubuntu, lxc container has showed up in sudo lxc-ls? What does `juju status` say?
<veebers> waigani: states: "agent-state-info: container failed to start", so I try and manually start the containers
<veebers> waigani: 11:45 <veebers> waigani: so the machines show up in the lxc-ls (root) juju-trusty-lxc-template and leecj2-local-machine-1
<veebers> 11:45 <veebers> trying to start the template machine works (it boots) trying to start the local machine doesn't: sudo lxc-start -n leecj2-local-machine-1 -F
<veebers> y
#juju 2015-07-29
<veebers> lol, sorry that was a bit of a CnP fumble
<waigani> hehe, np. what does `juju debug-log` give you?
<waigani> anything jump out?
<waigani> also, what logs do you have in ~/.juju/local/log ?
<waigani> there should be an all-machines.log and a log for just the machine
<veebers> In that dir I have all-machines.log and machine-0.log,
<veebers> I don't see a log for the local unit (probably as it fails to even start)
<waigani> great. time get grepping
<waigani> veebers: wait, did you say you started up the templates?
<waigani> veebers: they should be stopped
<waigani> veebers: new containers are cloned from them - but they can't be running
<veebers> waigani: aye, I started than stopped it, Just wanted to make sure it ran. The template image starts up fine, the local unit does not
<waigani> veebers: okay. template was stopped when you deployed the ubunut service though?
<veebers> waigani: so this is what I hve in my environment.yaml under local: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/11956665/
<waigani> veebers: could you dump the logs somewhere I can take a look at them?
<veebers> waigani: can do, let me make sure I'm not posting secret/private [arts
<waigani> veebers: this looks like you: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1364939
<mup> Bug #1364939: container failed to start with lxc-clone-aufs=true <config> <deploy> <local-provider> <lxc> <regression> <juju-core:Fix Released by alesstimec> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1364939>
<waigani> fix released in 1.21
<veebers> waigani: hmm interesting, so either I need to go to 1.21 or perhaps just remove that from my config?
<waigani> veebers: yeah, I'd say so. Go to 1.21 if you can.
<veebers> waigani: which would mean a distro upgrade right? Not avaiable on utopic?
<waigani> veebers: you can add a ppa: ppa:juju/stable
<veebers> waigani: ah, no way :-) sweet, I'll give that a hoon and see how it goes
<veebers> cheers waigani, if this works out I'll owe you a beer or 2
<waigani> veebers: code craft is coming up.... ;)
<veebers> waigani: ^_^
<waigani> veebers: when testing a particular version I usually grab it from here: https://github.com/juju/juju/releases, run `make install` and I'm good to go. But the ppa is the standard way.
<veebers> waigani: heh, I only want something that works, not the bleeding edge ;-)
<waigani> veebers: fair enough - isn't that what we all want?
<veebers> ^_^
<aisrael> jose: pong
<jose> aisrael: I'm checking that you referenced an MP but as a bug here https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/charms/trusty/ubuntu-repository-cache/add-rsync-timeout/+merge/261424
<jose> and now I can't find the MP
<jose> do you by chance remember what it was?
<aisrael> I think this was one of them: https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/charms/trusty/ubuntu-repository-cache/fix_cron_path/+merge/260696
<aisrael> and this might have been the other: https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/charms/trusty/ubuntu-repository-cache/update_charm-helpers/+merge/260956
<jose> oh, ok, thanks
<veebers> waigani: ah you lucked out, I had another problem but I solved it myself ;-)
<veebers> had to kill the old juju agents as it was blocking my bootstrap attempts
<aisrael> veebers: waigani: That looks a lot like a race condition I reported last week.
<aisrael> or the one I'm tracking down right now
<aisrael> are you seeing it with a current version of juju?
<veebers> aisrael: which issue is that? Having to stop the agents? If so that'll be because my juju install was screwy and I just added the stable ppa and updated
<aisrael> veebers: ack, just reading through my scrollback.
<aisrael> good to hear it's fixed for you!
<veebers> Well, I'm getting further now at any rate :-)
<rbasak> marcoceppi: sorry I haven't had a chance to look deeper into charm-tools yet. I'm running out of time as I need to finish some things up before next week's server team sprint.
<rbasak> marcoceppi: debian/copyright needs adding, and debian/changelog updating to match the archive rather than the PPA.
<rbasak> marcoceppi: I'd like to look into why the .postinst is required.
<rbasak> marcoceppi: nothing else leapt out to me. Nothing major that I could see on a quick glance.
<rbasak> marcoceppi: do you want to start a packaging branch somewhere to start fixing that up?
<marcoceppi> rbasak: yeah, what do I need to do to start a packaging branch?
<marcoceppi> I've got the changelog without ppa stuff already
<rbasak> marcoceppi: easiest to have a branch that adds the debian directory with all its contents
<rbasak> So then the debian directory can evolve independently of "upstream" as packaging fixes are made
<gnuoy> jamespage, beisner, so, I missed that the section names passed by the subordinate to the principle may not match (as is the case with nova-omcpute) so I have an additional mp for fixing Bug #1478061
<mup> Bug #1478061: subordinate config data is being dropped for nova.conf <amulet> <openstack> <uosci> <nova-compute (Juju Charms Collection):Triaged by gnuoy> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1478061>
<gnuoy> https://code.launchpad.net/~gnuoy/charm-helpers/subconfs-multi-sections/+merge/266237
<beisner> gnuoy, do you have the proposed c-h fixes syncd into a nova-compute branch somewhere?  if so, I can cycle that through tests.  ta!
<jamespage> gnuoy, +1 on that fix
<gnuoy> jamespage, thanks
<gnuoy> beisner, I'm hoping lp:~gnuoy/charms/trusty/nova-compute/subctxt-fix will fix it
<beisner> gnuoy, ok hmm, just realized that i don't have an easy way to tell the amulet test to deploy *that* n-c charm, in the ceilometer-agent tests.  it will pull n-c from next/stable.
<gnuoy> yep
<beisner> gnuoy, perhaps the n-c amulet test should incorporate subordinates in its tests anyway.
<gnuoy> beisner, I have a mp up my sleeve from that but I'm not going to propose it in the next few days
<gnuoy> s/from that/for specifying alternative branches in amulet tests/
<beisner> gnuoy, ah yes very good.  i've also put some thought into how to approach that, but no WIP yet.
<beisner> gnuoy, heads up, i'll have a batch of MPs for next charms re: amulet test cleanup before the push.  things like removing utopic, a few cleanup items on the qg rename.
<beisner> gnuoy, wolsen, jamespage -  3 oopsie-MPs to expedite if you will, necessary for final checks before the 1507 push:
<beisner> https://code.launchpad.net/~1chb1n/charms/trusty/neutron-gateway/next1507-amulet-cleanup/+merge/266289
<beisner> https://code.launchpad.net/~1chb1n/charms/trusty/neutron-api/next1507-amulet-cleanup/+merge/266279
<beisner> https://code.launchpad.net/~1chb1n/charms/trusty/hacluster/next1507-amulet-cleanup/+merge/266298
<wolsen> beisner, looking
<beisner> wolsen, much appreciated
<beisner> wolsen, wolsen, i also have an MP for the remainder of the next charms, just removing the unsupported test.  will be easier to remove now, than to remove twice after 1507 lands.
<beisner> wolsen, but the others don't functionally impact the tests like those 3 could ^
<wolsen> beisner, completely agree ... these look to remove the utopic tests
<wolsen> beisner, I'd have to look again, but trusty-juno is exercised still? e.g. we don't lose juno from here do we?
 * wolsen looks at code
<beisner> wolsen, should just be --utopic
<wolsen> beisner, that's what i understood as well
<beisner> wolsen, it's a bashtastic sanity checker that i can now iterate over next charms to ID red flags like these.   so going forward, it'll be something we can do periodically.
<wolsen> beisner, I have a feeling that stable=True/False flag might fail to get updated somewhere between /next and /trunk
<wolsen> ;)
<beisner> wolsen, fwiw (shhh.  i've had utopic-juno blacklisted / not-run since it EOL'd last week.)
<wolsen> heh
<beisner> wolsen, yep it's on our post-release checklist
<beisner> wolsen, i have a batch for that.
<wolsen> sweet
<beisner> wolsen, you may very well get to merge those ;-)   coreycb, my usual merger for such things, is relaxing on a well deserved vaca somewhere.
<wolsen> beisner, that's cool - just let me know
<beisner> wolsen, thx man
<beisner> wolsen, fyi  along the same lines as that stable true/false thing, is flipping the branch to the stable charmhelpers in charm-helpers.yaml  after we push the charms to stable.
<wolsen> beisner, yep yep
<wolsen> beisner, oy wish the quantum-gateway to neutron-gateway had been caught in the neturon-api a bit earlier
<beisner> wolsen, and that bit has historically been gnuoy ;-)  but i could add that to the same pass that does the other post-push thingy.
<beisner> wolsen, yeah.
<beisner> wolsen, oy.  i really wanna hammer the whole set of amulet tests on all next charms again once that lands.
<beisner> wolsen, we don't have a good way to consume my proposed branch in each of the affected tests.  they all pull the next charm.
<wolsen> beisner, can you also add to your checklist that all branches should be tagged release version?  gnuoy did it last time for the 15.04 on the /next branch - which was great, but we need it on the /trunk as well
<beisner> wolsen, yep - added to list  ;-)
<wolsen> beisner, thx
<bhundven> what is the difference between the launchpad and github versions of juju?
<wolsen> beisner, done
<wolsen> beisner, thanks for making them fairly trivial :)
<beisner> wolsen, thanks a ton!
<bhundven> or is the github version supposed to be a mirror of the launchpad code?
<bhundven> nevermind ;)
<Makyo> Trying to deploy juju-gui to any environment, I get "ERROR invalid character 'o' looking for beginning of value" juju 1.24.2-utopic-amd64.  This has been an issue for a few months now.  Any clues?
<beisner> wolsen, bored yet?  here's a pile o' trivials:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/11961606/
<wolsen> beisner, I'll queue em up for this afternoon
<beisner> wolsen, jamespage, gnuoy - spinning as much through metal as i can;  no virtual testing per priv channel msg re: errors.
 * beisner goes to eat while disks grind
#juju 2015-07-30
<elopio> Hello
<elopio> I'm trying to set up a quassel server on canonistack but it says allocating since 15 minutes ago.
<elopio> shouldn't it be allocated by now?
<lazyPower> elopio: hmm, i would think so
<lazyPower> elopio: are you connected to the VPN, and have you verified the machine is not "stuck in allocating" in nova list?
<elopio> lazyPower: now it says executing
<elopio> now running install hook
<elopio> wow, things are happening!
<lazyPower> awww yisss
<lazyPower> yeah canonistack can be a bit pokey, its a tad oversubscribed.
<elopio> and started. lazyPower: you probably cheated in here. I don't buy it.
<lazyPower> elopio: It's Levi-OOOOH-sa not LevioSAR  ;)
<elopio_> look, I'm juju!
<lazyPower> elopio: is this your first interaction with Juju?
<elopio_> lazyPower: the first successful, yes.
<lazyPower> thats awesome! Congrats!
<elopio> now, how do I change the name of the machine? I'd like it to be named "quassel" instead of "1".
<lazyPower> elopio: ah, juju treats machines as cattle not pets. The service you deployed should be named Quassel however in your juju status output.
<elopio> ok, I can live with that.
<lazyPower> to get a better view of how we model things, i highly recommend deploying the Juju GUI. It does a bang up job of displaying the model. juju deploy juju-gui --to 0 (which will colocate the gui on your bootstrap node, not consuming another machine)
<elopio> thanks lazyPower. That's shiny.
<elopio> now, I need a tarmac.
<elopio> the only thing I didn't see on the available charms was dovecot or courier-imap.
<elopio> I suppose I can install that manually.
<lazyPower> We dont have any mail delivery agents charmed up, no. We have postfix available - but thats the end of the road afaik.
<lazyPower> elopio: we have office hours today, might be a good opportunity for you to join and ask questions about juju / evaluating the contribution opportunity here
<elopio> lazyPower: at what time is that?
<elopio> I want to write a charm, and I'm thinking about getting started with nikola.
<elopio> I'll definitely have many questions, but not likely today.
<lazyPower> 2000 UTC
* lazyPower changed the topic of #juju to: Welcome to Juju! || Office Hours, here July 30'th 2000UTC || Docs: http://juju.ubuntu.com/docs || FAQ: http://goo.gl/MsNu4I || Review Queue: http://review.juju.solutions || Unanswered Questions: http://goo.gl/dNj8CP
<elopio> ok, I'll try ot make it.
<lazyPower> if thats after hours, they are recorded on hangouts and we'll syndicate a link to the mailing list after the fact.
<jrwren> lazyPower: MDA charm to what end?
<lazyPower> jrwren: do we have any mail delivery agents?
<jrwren> lazyPower: not that I know of :(
<lazyPower> ^ thats the end. <3
<jrwren> lazyPower: I can't imagine what an MDA charm would do. I'm trying to understand what one would mean.
<lazyPower> jrwren: well, you could say for instance, deploy a dovecot service, and have actions that manage the user accounts. CRUD stuff
<lazyPower> if you deploy something like roundcube, it could relate to it and provide a webhead to view email
<lazyPower> deliver an action to manage DKIM, juju action do dovecot create_dkim domain=mx.jrwren.com - and the output gives you all the DNS entries to paste into your panel. or - optionally - add a DKIM relation between teh DNS charm and it to populate the DKIM signature (bonus points for integration)
<jrwren> oh that is much more than MDA. I hear MDA, I think /bin/mail :)
<lazyPower> perhaps add in a spamassasin subordinate + relation to handle filters
<jrwren> would be very nice
<lazyPower> and greylisting
<lazyPower> i mean there's a *lot* of possibility there
<elopio> and throw a mailpile in there just for fun.
<lazyPower> elopio: aiui mailpile is intended to be run locally. running it remotely does very little to actually secure the data you're already paranoid about and therefore using mailpile to pgp encrypt
<lazyPower> storing the keys on the server isn't a great idea. I was in a long talk w/ the maintainer as  I thought about charming it up
<lazyPower> ultimately it was stated its not at all recommended to place it on a remote system.
<elopio> I thought adding https to it was good enough.
<elopio> but well, it would still be useful to deploy in a local lxc.
<lazyPower> indeed. Thats how i ran it when i was beta testing it
<aisrael> jose: are you still working on a review of the xcat charm (it shows locked by you)?
<jose> aisrael: wat? no, let me check if I can unlock it
<jose> aisrael: should be unlocked now - feel free to take it
<aisrael> jose: will do, thanks!
<jose> I'm studying for an exam later today and will check the queue after that
<jose> np :)
<jcastro> hazmat: can you PM me an updated email address for you?
<lazyPower> alai`: HI Alai :)
<alai`> hi lazyPower
<alai`> ;)
<lazyPower> alai`: i understand you're having a problem with the ETCD charm wrt testing calico
<lazyPower> can you pastebin me the error code? i have received the bundle.
<alai`> sure 1 sec
<lazyPower> sorry, the juju log from the etcd service would be more helpful alai`
<alai`> lazyPower, http://pastebin.com/SBE0NEMd
<alai`> that's the error
<lazyPower> well thats fun... i see you're pointed at the ~kubernetes namespace charm, which is the one containing the fix we resolved last week
<lazyPower> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~kubernetes/charms/trusty/etcd/trunk/view/head:/metadata.yaml - looking at the service definition, it has an etcd-proxy interface, but the relation is just 'proxy'
<lazyPower> alai`: can you update the bundle from 'etcd-proxy' to just 'proxy'? that should resolve the error you're seeing
<alai`> lazyPower, woot
<alai`> +1 lazyPower
<alai`> thanks
<lazyPower> np lmk if you run into any further issues :)
<beisner> wolsen, dosaboy - hacluster functional test fixup re: VIP @  https://code.launchpad.net/~1chb1n/charms/trusty/hacluster/amulet-extend/+merge/266355
<beisner> and a > vivid bug discovered along the way: bug 1479661
<mup> Bug #1479661: hacluster install hook fails on vivid (openhpid init script error) <amulet> <openstack> <uosci> <hacluster (Juju Charms Collection):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1479661>
<beisner> jamespage gnuoy fyi ^  prob not a 1507 blocker, but something to be aware of.
<beisner> gnuoy, argh, my merged mojo-foo missed a sneaky 2nd spot where net_info is assigned.  i'll be shifting the env var detection up to a helper and calling that in get_mojo_config instead.  WIP...
<beisner> gnuoy, ^ which is causing the 2nd neutron-gateway nic to be wired up to the wrong network.
<mbruzek> Juju office hours in 6 minutes!
<mbruzek> Get your questions ready
<jcastro> alright everyone
<jcastro> office hours will be here:
<jcastro> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/hoaevent/AP36tYcQcnwaxPGDuxmx79tlvIS_t0-VO_fVra2LczPA5s6AKp8i7w
<jcastro> if you want to jump in ^^^
<jcastro> http://ubuntuonair.com if you just want to listen.
<marcoceppi> Feel free to ask questions if you're watchin!
<cory_fu> https://insights.ubuntu.com/2015/07/21/introducing-kubernetes-version-1-0/
<cory_fu> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UUFGoWMPXWE
<cory_fu> Those links courtesy of mbruzek
<lazyPower> the google repository for upstream kubernetes for hacking on as a developer: https://github.com/googlecloudplatform/kubernetes
<lazyPower> which is being demo'd now
<lazyPower> if you just want to kick the tires of Kubernetes in a cloud - we have a bundle ready for you https://jujucharms.com/u/kubernetes/kubernetes-cluster/7
<cory_fu> http://charmsreactive.readthedocs.org/en/latest/
<mbruzek> Any questions for Juju office hours?
<bhundven> is this a directory that the juju package should make? machine-0: 2015-07-30 23:20:52 DEBUG juju.wrench wrench.go:112 couldn't read wrench directory: stat /var/lib/juju/wrench: no such file or directory
<bhundven> I've seen that message with 1.22 (ubuntu package) and 1.24 (ppa:juju/stable)
#juju 2015-07-31
<Odd_Bloke> aisrael: jose: marcoceppi: https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/charms/trusty/ubuntu-repository-cache/add-rsync-timeout/+merge/261424 is approved and the dependent changes have been merged; could it get merged?
<aisrael> Odd_Bloke: merged!
<Odd_Bloke> aisrael: Thanks!
 * jose scratches head
<jose> I'll get to the review queue... once I finish organizing this conference (for today at least). been some busy weeks
<elopio> I'm sorry I couldn't make it yesterday to the office hours.
<elopio> I have a question. As this quassel machine is not my pet, I might lose it anytime. And if I lose it, I can redeploy it easily but the database with the channels I want to log in is lost, and it's a pain to rejoin all the channels.
<elopio> what are my options for a back up? a snapshot?
<lazyPower> elopio: by default it deploys w/ a sqlite database, thats a great idea for an action. to compress and stage that database for a backup.
<elopio> lazyPower: and then the charm would have to be extended to receive a sqlite on the config, right?
<lazyPower> i forget how the charm is setup, i thought that was default behavior. did you relate it w/ MySQL?
<lazyPower> elopio: nah, its only sqlite.
<lazyPower> elopio: and in order to restore from any backup, it should be a simple copy in place update. Treat the database as an atomic thing
<elopio> lazyPower: quassel supports postgresql, which I wanted to use. But the charm doesn't support it yet.
<lazyPower> uncompress backup, copy to location, recycle the qaussel-core service.
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11975185/
<ejat> anyone can help ?
<lazyPower> ejat: i'm going to need a little more context, have you bootstrapped a juju environment?
<lazyPower> ejat: also which version of juju are you using? juju --version
<jobot> Hello. Would anyone be able to tell me "when" during deployment that a /etc/cron.d/ file be created? I am finding that adding cron entries into charm code seems to make the index.php become a blank white page (when accessed from browser). If I manually create a cron job after complete installation, it seems to be ok. Thanks.
#juju 2015-08-01
<ejat> lazyPower: http://paste.ubuntu.com/11979459/
<ejat> lazyPower: ?
<lazyPower> ejat: looks like you've been stuck by this bug: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+bug/1259675
<mup> Bug #1259675: ERROR Get : 301 response missing Location header <juju-core:Opinion> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1259675>
<ejat> thanks lazyPower
<ejat> reported 2014 ?
<ejat> ........
<lazyPower> it doesn't seem to be very common
<lazyPower> If you dont need to recover the environment (as in nothing important is running in it) the easy fix is to remove the bucket that contains the state info file
<ejat> i never had this problem before
<lazyPower> and rebootstrap
<lazyPower> yeah i dont know why its surfaced. its an older bug, i ran into it with a couple people in #juju back when i first started
<lazyPower> but it hasn't come up again until now
<ejat> remove the bucket in aws console ?
<lazyPower> yeah
<lazyPower> Load up S3 and find the juju bootstrap bucket
<ejat> u want me to update the bugs ?
<lazyPower> fwiw - we're removing that requirement in 1.25 - so the bucket related issue should go away.
<lazyPower> that would be brilliant, that way we have a breadcrumb trail to follow should this come up again
<ejat> owh ... so temp solution is to remove bucket manually ?
<lazyPower> yeah :(
<lazyPower> i haven't figured out how to fuly recover from it
<lazyPower> since it never happened in my deployments i didn't have a busted env to poke at and find a proper fix
<ejat> ok .. trying to remove it manually
<ejat> but i've bump into another issue :)
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11982882/
 * ejat contacting rackspace support .. waiting for their feedback as well 
<ejat> its regard to tenant-name
<lazyPower> ejat: aiui - we wont officially support rackspace until we land the new storageless provider code i referenced above
<lazyPower> unless you use it in a manual provider space
<ejat> lazyPower: sorry .. what is aiui
<lazyPower> as i understand it
<ejat> owh okie
<lazyPower> if you could file a bug about that as well - https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju-core/+filebug
<ejat> to bad for me for the short form :)
<ejat> about the rackspace issue ?
<lazyPower> That would get you a notification once its corrected,  I'll tag it and poke the core team about it
<lazyPower> yes
<ejat> ok ..
<ejat> lazyPower: bug 1480616
<mup> Bug #1480616: juju with RackSpace configuration <juju-core:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1480616>
<lazyPower> thanks ejat
<ejat> most welcome
 * ejat just wondering no one using juju with rackspace :) 
<lazyPower> Sorry  I didn't have better news for you :-\ but we're certainly working on those issues.
<ejat> no worries .. u help a lot at least i know its a bugs
 * ejat just missed the juju core team , marco .. kapil .. james ... because no UDS anymore .. cant met them 
<ejat> bcoz change to UOS :)
 * ejat pokes marcoceppi
 * ejat pokes jamespage
<ejat> lazyPower: sorry to bother u again
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11982946/ <-- hpcloud
<lazyPower> hmm, thats generic. are you able to ping the IP of the bootstrap node contained in your hpcloud .jenv file?
<lazyPower> ejat: i've got to run for a bit, but i'll circle back when i get home to check on you
<ejat> ok
<ejat> lazyPower: back to amazon issue after removing S3
<ejat> http://paste.ubuntu.com/11982991/
<ejat> do i need to manually create in S3 ?
<ejat> okie .. take ya time ... will wait for u when u get home .. no worries .. thanks
<ejat> lazyPower: juju with azure :( http://paste.ubuntu.com/11983218/
#juju 2015-08-02
<firl> I might have just accidentally changed a status for bug 1452422
<mup> Bug #1452422: Cannot boostrap from custom image-metadata-url or by specifying metadata-source <sts> <juju-core:Fix Committed by wallyworld> <juju-core 1.24:Fix Released by wallyworld> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1452422>
#juju 2016-08-01
<kjackal> Hello Juju world!
<lazyPower> o/ kjackal   (belated)
<kjackal> ho lazyPower!
<lazyPower> ahoy
<kjackal> *yo
<lazyPower> i'm too hype to sleep. Google fiber incoming in ~ 3 hours.
<zeestrat> Only slightly envious. You getting the 1000 or 100 Mpbs?
<lazyPower> 1000
<lazyPower> I wont be able to fully leverage it until i get my POD delivered on the 17'th. I'll be limited to wifi, but right now i'm on some terrible DSL. This is a most welcome upgrade
<jamon> i hate my 1mbit dsl
<jamon> drawback to being in the country
<lazyPower> I feel your pain
<jamon> you can run a DC out of your home now :D
<lazyPower> This particular DSL modem has the fun property of cutting out when someone in the building uses the microwave
<lazyPower> heh, i'll be happy to have my homelab setup again with a nice fat pipeline. I was on 100 Mbit business class w/ comcast when i was in pittsburgh
<lazyPower> and paying 2x as much as the google fiber cost, which blows my mind
<zeestrat> lazyPower: Any news on the ansible layer front by any chance?
<lazyPower> zeestrat - i haven't touched it outside of the initial work (circa charmer summit @ ghent), but i'm happy to mentor/handoff with someone that's interested in it
<lazyPower> https://github.com/chuckbutler/ansible-base for reference
<zeestrat> Cool. I might take you up on that!
<lazyPower> Excellent :)
<zeestrat> Speaking of layers, what is the main focus of the charm-tools project these days? Working on the reactive layer?
<jamon> hah, my hubot charm works, there's earlbot1
<jamon> earlbot1: the rules
<jamon> ok well not so much, back to config-changed hook :(
<lazyPower> zeestrat - charm-tools is a handy collection of all kinds of goodness. Basically our tooling focus has been on building charms from layers yeah, but its also got a sister component for the charm store now, you'll notice when you issue `charm version` you get two versions back. One is for charm-tools (Developer bits) and the charm store cli (everyone)
<lazyPower> jamon - Nearly congrats then :)
<zeestrat> Gotcha :)
<jamon> having a bit of a hard time with this (my first charm)
<jamon> stuff like using config-get and knowing what the output looks like to a bash script. i've tried juju debug and checking it that way, but even then config get expects a bunch of environment variables like socket path, context id, things that I can't seem to locate
<stub> juju bootstrap seems to have lost the --config option in the latest beta. How do I specify the apt-proxy and apt-mirror now?
<stub> Huh. juju is juju 1. Which seems to require purgin juju-1, juju1.25 and juju-core to get rid of.... leaving me without any juju
<stub> Ok... purge juju 2.0 and reinstall, seems good.
<lazyPower> jamon - those variables are available via "config-get"
<jamon> lazyPower: yes, i've been using config-get in install/start/config-changed
<jamon> but for inspecting the variable on the remote machine, it isn't so easy
<lazyPower> jamon - link to your layer and output for the issue?
<jamon> heh i'm just tidying things up here now for a commit :)
<lazyPower> i'm happy to take a look and help where i can
<jamon> awesome!
<jamon> doing the readme is slow going
<jamon> i have too many assumptions about how someone other than me might use this
<jamon> right here lazyPower: https://gitlab.com/jamonation/layer-hubot/blob/master/hooks/install#L24-42
<jamon> and the corresponding config.yaml: https://gitlab.com/jamonation/layer-hubot/blob/master/config.yaml#L10-13
<jamon> i've resorted to checking if the value is "True" as a string
<jamon> also, total aside, what would people here think of having a hubot in the channel if there isn't one already?
<lazyPower> marcoceppi ^
<lazyPower> i know that marco has strong opinions on the subject, i defer to his judgement there
<lazyPower> jamon - try if [ "${use_default_scripts}" -eq "True" ]; then ... fi
<lazyPower> jamon - also, slight suggestion on line 45, try using -z to test if its empty instead of == ""
<jamon> i can't wait to do this all with ansible :D
<jamon> those suggestions ought to tidy it though, thanks
<jamon> is using default: "" in config.yaml good/bad/acceptable?
<jamon> i didn't dive too far into the go code to see how that's handled, "" seems to work
<lazyPower> jamon - we tend to leave no value completly empty in the definition that way it retains the null characteristics but empty string is equally as fine, you just have to detect it in the charm code
<lazyPower> i'm going to drop at any minute, fiber install beginning now.
<lazyPower> will be back in a bit to check in on ya jamon
<jamon> great, enjoy
<jamon> send me some packets heh
<marcoceppi> jamon: personally, I prefer signal over noise. Bots just create noise and unless there's a very well scoped reason for one to exist I think it's best to leave them out of the channel
<jamon> yeah i can't stand channels where every other message is a vcs commit, and then a slew of jenkins messages about staging builds
<jamon> at the same time, some bot functionality can be really handy, like grabbing and announcing titles for http pages, so you don't have to open them if you aren't interested, etc.
<jamon> kind of goes either way
<rick_h_> natefinch-afk: ping for standup if you're around
<natefinch> rick_h_: coming
<lazyPower> jacekn - back. hows the refactoring going?
<aisrael> tvansteenburgh: mbruzek: I'm trying to get juju2/bundletester to play nice. I've got jujudeployer 0.8, jujuclient 0.52, and bundletester 0.7.1 (all latest via pip). I'm getting the jujuclient.EnvironmentNotBoostrapped exception, which looks like it was fixed back in May. What am I missing?
<mbruzek> aisrael: are you using charmbox or is this your own system
<aisrael> mbruzek: My own system, lxd inside lxd
<lazyPower> aisrael - did you grab from upstream? not everything has landed afaict
<lazyPower> i could be wrong, i think tim was saying it was like done.
<lazyPower> aisrael https://github.com/chuckbutler/charmbox/blob/beta-11/install-review-tools.sh#L22-L30
<aisrael> lazyPower: Not if it's in a ppa
<lazyPower> thats what i was doing to get the latest bits in charmbox
<lazyPower> works with beta11/beta12
<aisrael> lazyPower: ok, cool, I'll grab those. Thanks!
<tvansteenburgh> aisrael, lazyPower: stuff is "done" but not released yet. if you want bleeding edge you'll need to run everything from source
<mbruzek> aisrael: I have had success using the devel edition of charmbox
<lazyPower> mbruzek - i dont have that in devel yet. I was waiting for them to land in the ppa, i did press a temporary charm box with those tho
<lazyPower> lazypower/charmbox:beta-11
<mbruzek> oh my mistake
<aisrael> Amulet is chocking trying to import distro_info. Hmm.
<aisrael> tvansteenburgh: That seems like a missing dependency w/Amulet. Installing python3-distro-intro brought in the missing module
<aisrael> I'll file a bug
<tvansteenburgh> aisrael: huh?
<aisrael> tvansteenburgh: I hit a case where I was missing the `python3-distro-info` package after installing amulet from source. I'm verifying if it was me not following directions.
<tvansteenburgh> aisrael: if installing from source there wouldn't be any apt dependencies
<aisrael> tvansteenburgh: Right, I get that, but would it attempt to pull in dependencies via pip?
<tvansteenburgh> aisrael: if you install it with pip, sure, but python3-distro-info is not one of them
<aisrael> tvansteenburgh: Would it make sense to have the pip install depend on distro-info then?
<tvansteenburgh> aisrael: do you have a traceback i can look at? afaik amulet itself does not depend on that - if anything it would only be a packaging dep
<aisrael> tvansteenburgh: http://pastebin.ubuntu.com/21768436/
<aisrael> oh ffs. I see it now. charmhelpers.contrib.amulet
<tvansteenburgh> :)
 * aisrael gets another cup of coffee
<aisrael> tvansteenburgh: Thanks for putting up with that. ;-)
<tvansteenburgh> aisrael: no worries
<lazyPower> petevg ping
<petevg> lazyPower: hi.
<lazyPower> hey there :)  I recall some talk prior about you having written unit tests for a layered charm. are those somewhere i can take a look?
<petevg> lazyPower: yes. Two places. Let me grab the linkies ...
<lazyPower> brilliant, thanks for this
<petevg> np. Here's a layer with unit tests: https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-apache-bigtop-base (look under tests/unit)
<lazyPower> https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-apache-bigtop-base/blob/master/tests/unit/test_reactive_handlers.py  -- oh my i've found the holy grail
<petevg> ... and here's a proposed generic harness that will, among other things, solve your ImportError woes if you don't have a lib/layer/charms directory in your layer: https://github.com/juju-solutions/charms.unit/pull/1
<petevg> lazyPower: Hopefully it helps. :-) (And if it does, please drop a +1 in that PR, so that I can push the generic harness for others to use ...)
<lazyPower> Will do
<lazyPower> I wont be on it today but this is for tomorrow/later this week
<lazyPower> so i can get you early feedback for sure
<petevg> Cool. I'll look forward to the feedback (positive or negative) :-)
<kwmonroe> hey stub, petevg and i are having trouble installing a subordinate charm that includes layer-apt.  it fails pretty early: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21799021/ because of the recent inclusion of clear_removed_package_states (which eventually tries to import apt.apt_pkg): https://git.launchpad.net/layer-apt/commit/?id=625d18edfbba37210adf9e0f198b7be4bbd7e1d8
<kwmonroe> stub: this particular subordinate has use_venv: true, but does *not* have include_system_packages: true as one of it's layer options
<kwmonroe> i know we could add "include_sys_pkgs: true" to the layer.yaml, but i was wondering if the apt layer could do something so that this was not required.. for example, include python-apt in it's wheelhouse.txt
<kwmonroe> full disclosure stub, i know it's not that easy.  pip installing python-apt requires DistUtilsExtra, which i can't seem to find as a pip'able req: http://paste.ubuntu.com/21799623/ -- it seems like it's only available from https://launchpad.net/python-distutils-extra
<bdx> hey whats up guys?
<bdx> is there any up-to-date network spaces docs floating around?
#juju 2016-08-02
<stub> kwmonroe: huh. charm-helpers should have bootstrapped itself and installed the python3-apt package already by that point.
<stub> kwmonroe: Its always used the deb package for python-apt, as the pip install hasn't worked historically
<stub> kwmonroe: oh right, so no include_system_packages. Which will break charm-helpers at various points unless yaml, six, apt and other dependencies get pip installed
<stub> (charm-helpers doesn't bootstrap python3-apt - it is assumed installed on the image, as a system package)
<stub> kwmonroe: How did it used to work? I don't think the clear_removed_package_states update will have changed anything, except changing the point at which it fails.
<stub> kwmonroe: I'm tempted to say this is a baselayer or charm-tools problem, since it is both including charm-helpers and providing an option to stop it finding its dependencies.
<stub> kwmonroe: python3-apt must become pip installable, or it is by definition incompatible with venvs not using system packages. At which point we can add it to wheelhouse.txt. Its either that or rewriting the relevant bits of the apt layer or charm-helpers to use subprocess.call() rather than apt.foo().
<stub> kwmonroe: (rewriting isn't much work - the only thing I see using python3-apt is charmhelpers.fetch.apt_cache(), which is used by charmhelpers.fetch.filter_installed_packages()
<stub> kwmonroe: which is only ever called by clear_removed_package_states(). I see. So I just need to replace that call in the apt layer and it is back to being compatible with system_packages disabled.
<stub> kwmonroe: I've pushed a fix to the apt layer
<kjackal> Hello Juju World!
<kjackal> admcleod: hey are you there?
<admcleod> kjackal: hi, yes
<kjackal> admcleod: I wanted to ask you, when we had hadoop in HA mode did we wait for a specific number of Zookeeper units to register with the namenode?
<admcleod> kjackal: min 1
<admcleod> kjackal: https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-apache-hadoop-namenode/blob/master/reactive/namenode_failover.py
<kjackal> admcleod: I see. Thanks
<admcleod> kjackal: 1 being sufficient for testing, etc, but not for prod
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: ping if you get a sec
<marcoceppi> rick_h_: pong got some sec's
<rick_h_> marcoceppi: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/rick?authuser=1 please
<lazyPower> rick_h_ - follow up re-pong from yesterday. Did you still want to sync sometime today?
<rick_h_> lazyPower: no, thanks. I'm ok for now.
<lazyPower> ack
<andrey-mp> Hi, I've asked a question about glance-charm in the OpenStack dev mailing list - http://lists.openstack.org/pipermail/openstack-dev/2016-August/100660.html  is it a suitable place for the question or there is a better place present?
<petevg> kwmonroe, kjackal: do either of you remember offhand where bigtop typically logs the output from a smoke test?
<kwmonroe> petevg: not sure about bigtop smoke tests, but *we* put some logs in /opt, eg: https://github.com/juju-solutions/bigtop/blob/master/bigtop-packages/src/charm/hadoop/layer-hadoop-resourcemanager/actions/smoke-test#L48
<kwmonroe> petevg: i would guess the bigtop smoke tests just log to the respective application log (/var/log/zeppelin/*.out, for example)
<petevg> kwmonroe: awesome. That is exactly where I needed to look. thx.
<petevg> kwmonroe: I was grepping through the app logs, and wasn't finding things.
<petevg> I do get a helpful error message in /opt, though.
<petevg> kwmonroe: spark fails smoke tests due to "Error: Master must start with yarn, spark, mesos, or local"
<kwmonroe> cool.. though perhaps /opt isn't a great place.. it might be better to shove those in the application log dir, since that's where most people would think to look.
<petevg> I thought that we had some code in the charm to deal with the case where spark is running standalone.
<petevg> Maybe it broke.
<petevg> kwmonroe: yes. Sticking logs in /opt is a little weird :-p
<kwmonroe> petevg: what is 'spark_execution_mode' set to?  perhaps we don't translate the default "standalone" to "local" properly.
 * D4RKS1D3 Hi 
<petevg> kwmonroe: how do I check that value? I don't see it in any of the files in /etc/spark/conf ...
<kwmonroe> petevg: grep MASTER /etc/spark/conf, but based on the error, the charm may not be setting that value because it thinks it's invalid.. if you haven't explicitly chagned it, the default will be in /var/lib/juju/agents/unit-*/charm/config.yaml.  i'm guessing it's "standalone".
<petevg> kwmonroe: Hmmm. It looks like we're setting SPARK_MASTER_IP as ourself in spark-env.sh, which seems like plausibly correct behavior.
<petevg> kwmonroe: I think that I'm going to just file a ticket for now, and see if I can move on to leaving comments/testing some of the other upstream stuff.
<kwmonroe> petevg: where the heck is that Error: Master... coming from?  i can't find that string in the spark branch of our bigtop fork
<kjackal> petevg: thank you for doing this
<kjackal> petevg: is this on AWS only?
<petevg> kwmonroe: It's coming from /opt/sparkpi-results/<id>.log. No idea what part of the software stack is generating the error.
<petevg> kjackal: it might be aws only. (Might be an issue w/ the public ip being different than the private ip?)
<kjackal> petevg: not sure I am just asking for the setup I have to replicate
<kwmonroe> oh hey petevg, it's coming from spark-submit itself.  petevg can you check to see if there's a $MASTER envar set on your spark unit?
<kwmonroe> spark-pi is sourcing /etc/environment, which is where the apache spark charm would have set a MASTER envar... but we don't do that in bigtop-spark (i don't think... we don't do much of anything in /etc/env  in bigotp charms)
<petevg> kwmonroe: ubuntu doesn't have MASTER set in its environment.
<kwmonroe> so petevg, we may need to include a "--master=$(grep MASTER /etc/spark/conf/foo | awk -whatever-)" to get the right master value sent to spark-submit.
<petevg> kwmonroe: got it ... we should probably set that up so that it happens automagically, though, right?
<petevg> It's weird that it's the bigtop smoke test that fails.
<petevg> You'd expect Bigtop to have setup things in a place where it can find it ...
<kwmonroe> or even better petevg, make spark-pi a python script and call charms.layer.bigtop_spark.Spark().get_master_url.. that is, call this method to determine the master: https://github.com/juju-solutions/bigtop/blob/spark/bigtop-packages/src/charm/spark/layer-spark/lib/charms/layer/bigtop_spark.py#L31
<kwmonroe> nope, not weird petevg, because we're not calling the bigtop smoke test.. we're calling the charm smoke-test action, which is just a symlink to the spark-pi action that we wrote.
<petevg> kwmonroe: Got it. That makes more sense :-)
<kwmonroe> and by "wrote", i mean "copied from apache-spark", which *did* set the MASTER value in /etc/environment
<petevg> Cool. Going to go grab lunch. I assigned myself to the ticket, and will implement that fix when I get back ...
<kwmonroe> stub: you rock.  thanks for updating layer-apt to use subprocess vs fetch.filter_x.  just tested with our problematic charm and it looks good.
<stub> np. if you are bored you can cargo cult it into charm-helpers ;)
<stub> (thought apt layer was better here to not block on a new charm-helpers release)
<kwmonroe> roger that stub -- and fwiw, i agree that it would be nice if python-apt were pip installable
<stub> I could get wheelhouse.txt to download the latest version from Launchpad, but it was all C extensions and I didn't want to deal with architectures.
<lazyPower> mbruzek - when you've got time, we spoke to this briefly and posted to the list about it, here's the pr to follow up on that line of thought   https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-etcd/pull/36
<mbruzek> Did someone just say immutable?
<josvaz>  I posted a couple of MPs to fix the bip charm client ssl support bug #1604894
<mup> Bug #1604894: 'client_side_ssl' is not supported as a config value <bip (Juju Charms Collection):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1604894>
<josvaz> First MP is a preparation & cleanup one:
<josvaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~josvaz/charms/trusty/bip/charmhelpers-cleanup/+merge/301499
<josvaz> Second MP is actually adding the ssl charmhelper and adding ssl support with certificate autogeneration
<josvaz> https://code.launchpad.net/~josvaz/charms/trusty/bip/client_side_ssl-with_helper-lp1604894/+merge/301802
<josvaz> plase take a look
<bdx> icey: following up on our conversation from earlier - the consul-agent would then also need to register to be part of the consul quorum then too?
<icey> think so bdx
<bdx> icey: so cluster-relation-joined would need to fire on consul-agent joined to then eh?
<bdx> icey
<bdx> icey: got it, thanks
#juju 2016-08-03
<kjackal> Hello Juju World
<lazyPower> o/ mornin kjackal
<kjackal> Hi lazyPower!
<kjackal> How is you google fiber? You got one, right?
<lazyPower> You betcha! Its crazy fast on just the 5g wifi, i'm excited to get a proper cat6 connection and really flex it
<lazyPower> kjackal - prelim benchmark numbers here: https://www.evernote.com/l/AX4wf7WjnZJNo4WzhugoNuHlcFT9-f_-JPQB/image.png
<jrwren> lazyPower: whoa, cool. how much ipv6 space do they give you?
<kjackal> Wow!
<lazyPower> jrwren - no idea, i haven't investigated that
<kjackal> What do you mean by ipv6 space?
<kjackal> You also get a range of public IPs??
<jrwren> some ISP give two or three /64, others give a /56.
<jrwren> kjackal: yes, a range of billions
<kjackal> Wow!!!
<jrwren> kjackal: yeah, its pretty cool to have all my home systems including virtual machines and containers on public internet with unique addresses.
<jrwren> it is just too bad the whole world isn't ipv6 enabled. I can't really serve things on those address only.
<lazyPower> jrwren - also, that post you were looking at got published this morning :)  http://dasroot.net/posts/2016-08-03-layer-docker-deep-dive/
<kjackal> insane!!! IPv6 = Hackers paradise!
<lazyPower> i'll hit up the mailing list later today. bugs/comments welcome :)
<jrwren> lazyPower: thanks!
<lazyPower> jrwren - i'm not sure i want everything in my home ot be addressable on the www
<lazyPower> I rather like the idea of NAT traversal for that, and well defined routes/dmz
<jrwren> lazyPower: me too. it was scary when I realized I never set an ingress deny all rule for ipv6.
<jrwren> lazyPower: once i setup a basic firewall, it was nice.
<lazyPower> jrwren - so, ipv4 SDN it is ;)
<lazyPower> and then an ingress reverse proxy
<lazyPower> i'm going to spin all my ip enabled lights up on calico *Does the hokey pokey shuffle*
<jrwren> lazyPower: well, that ruins the whole point, but I guess we've gotten so good at reverse proxy config that it is trivial.
<lazyPower> i fear change :|
<jrwren> lazyPower: now you sound like me.
<lazyPower> (not realy, but it helps frame the picture here)
<jrwren> yeah, it frames the picture. total role reversal from our usual discussions ;]
<lazyPower> :D
<lazyPower> its funny because its true
<jrwren> yup. I think it is a good example of our comfort zones.
<stub> lazyPower: You up for PROMULGATION? Or is that marcoceppi or mbruzek ?
<lazyPower> stub - i'm in a meeting, when i'm out of it i'm happy to lend a hand
<lazyPower> i'm scheduled for another 45 minutes
<mbruzek> what up stub?
<stub> PROMULGATION!
<stub> https://jujucharms.com/u/prometheus-charmers/collectd https://jujucharms.com/u/prometheus-charmers/prometheus https://jujucharms.com/u/prometheus-charmers/prometheus-pushgateway https://jujucharms.com/u/prometheus-charmers/prometheus-alertmanager https://jujucharms.com/u/prometheus-charmers/grafana
<magicaltrout> i actually had to google that word the first time I saw it.....
<stub> Its a real word?
<mbruzek> magicaltrout: I am pretty sure we made that word up
<marcoceppi> it is, and it's here for historical reasons :)
<stub> I would hope so. Can't have anyone accusing you of being literate ;)
<marcoceppi> stub: in the future, could you use "software-team" instead of -charmers?
<magicaltrout> to make known by open declaration; publish; proclaim formally or put into operation (a law, decree of a court, etc.).
<stub> I could... although I chose charmers to avoid stomping on the toes of the teams developing the actual software.
<marcoceppi> stub: well, the teams developing the software should eventually own the charms ;) ;) ;)
<stub> And I'd be more than happy to promote them to CHARMERS!
<marcoceppi> stub: haha, fair enough. The reason i bring it up is because the team name shows as the owner of the charm now (FINALLY) and people are confused by what a charmer is from a user/consumer level
<marcoceppi> mbruzek: are you goind to do the promulgation/review?
<mbruzek> For 6 charms?
<stub> yup. We can change it without breaking the URLs - team name is not used anywhere except in the unpromulgated cs: URL
<stub> 5!
<stub> But the second and third don't have readmes yet.
<marcoceppi> mbruzek: I can take a swing instead if you'd like
<mbruzek> marcoceppi: I seem to remember you are on vacation
<mbruzek> So no
<marcoceppi> mbruzek: yeah and I'm also a member of the Ubuntu Community
<mbruzek> marcoceppi: I can do this.
<marcoceppi> which I do in my spare time
<magicaltrout> vacawhat?
<magicaltrout> i don't believe anyone in IT actually takes a vacation
<stub> mbruzek: So collectd is just https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+bug/1538573 , which got as far as landing in a ~charmers branch at which point injestion failed and it froze.
<mup> Bug #1538573: New collectd subordinate charm <Juju Charms Collection:Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1538573>
<mbruzek> stub: The last 2 do not have icons or readmes. I can not promulgate those
<mbruzek> stub is there a bundle that includes all these charms? Do they have tests?
<stub> We have mojo jobs using some of them
<mbruzek> stub: that is nice. You know we use bundletester.
<stub> So prometheus and grafana and collectd being tested.
<stub> Looks like we have amulet/bundletester for collectd,  which deploys and connects it to an ubuntu charm.
<stub> Just a basic deploy for prometheus, no relations
<stub> Nothing for grafana apart from the mojo specs, and a few production deploys.
<mbruzek> stub: looking at these readmes, this is all 1.25.x right?
<stub> mbruzek: Yes, only tested with 1.25 and trusty at the moment.
<mbruzek> stub: OK, let me run bundletester and take a look at the beautiful code before I promulgate
<stub> Its not mine, so no need to be gentle :) I'm just trying to organize it into a shared area so we stop treading on each others toes.
<stub> https://launchpad.net/prometheus-charms
<stub> mbruzek: I'll pop out for an hour then, I'm being requested downstairs.
<Spads> marcoceppi: hey, could I ask you to help me make sure everything's straight in this reactive charm I've inherited that tries to do a juju-info relation?
<Spads> marcoceppi: it seems to be based on https://gist.github.com/marcoceppi/fb911c63eac6a1db5c649a2f96439074
<mbruzek> Hi Spads: Marco is on vacation today, I can take a look.
<mbruzek> Does it not work ? What is the issue?
<Spads> well
<Spads> we were hoping to make a subordinate that would use juju-info with its parent to get the IP
<Spads> and then crack on
<Spads> but the @when('push-gateway.available') function never seems to fire
<Spads> despite the relation seeming to be established
<Spads> and I am looking at all this reactive charming stuff and there's a lot of boilerplate full of magic strings and I worry it's not wired up the right way
<lazyPower> Spads - i wrote the juju-info interface. Are you seeing some side-effecty behavior of that interface?
<lazyPower> (in reactive anyway)
<Spads> lazyPower: well no, I'm just not sure if my reactive code is wired up right
<Spads> like, I get silence
<Spads> and no idea what's wrong
<lazyPower> yeah, that *should* work according to your gist
<lazyPower> https://github.com/juju-solutions/interface-juju-info
<lazyPower> we raise both .connected and .available
<Spads> well hangon
<Spads> this has a custom class JujuInfoClient(RelationBase): to do that
<lazyPower> however i see we have -broken in there, and that's not good. decorating for -broken will -broken the interface.
<Prabakaran> I have a scenario wherein I will have to add a relation between apache2 charm and my charm thereby I need to feed vhost.tmpl file from my charm to apache2 charm. So, Is there any interface available @ interface.juju.solutions for apache vhost configuration?
<Prabakaran> Here I want everything to be done thru charm only and I don’t want user to feed vhost.tmpl file using juju set command. Please suggest me on this scenario.
<Spads> because I think the juju-info layer had some problem and they couldn't use it?
<lazyPower> Spads - interesting, i'm curious to know what that problem may be
<Spads> I mean quite frankly I look at https://github.com/juju-solutions/interface-juju-info and immediately say "wait, what do you mean {{name}}??  What is that?  HOw do I know when I've chosen correctly?"
<lazyPower> Spads - thats defined by the relation name in metadata.yaml
<lazyPower> we do need to update the readme on that interface
<Spads> could you make that clearer in the readme?
<lazyPower> good catch
<lazyPower> you bet
<Spads> like maybe give a concrete example?
<Spads> because I feel like the problem I'm having is looking at a mess of wires connecting things to other things and getting dead air
<Spads> and I'm not sure how to work out the correct way to wire these things up
<lazyPower> so in a debug-hooks session
<lazyPower> run 'charms.reactive get_states'
<lazyPower> lets get a snapshot of what is actually set on the unit, and draw some conclusions about what should be there
<Spads> so in debug-hooks I need to actually break something, right?
<lazyPower> shouldn't, once you're attached via debug-hooks, and the relations have been set/run - you can run 'charms.reactive get_states' on the bash shell in that ocntext, and get a listing of what states are set on the unit
<Spads> how do i set/run the relations?
<Spads> they're already connected
<Spads> remove/re-add?
<lazyPower> if they're already connected, you shouldn't need to do anything other than attach via debug-hooks, and either trigger a config-changed, or update-status (wait)
<Spads> hm
<lazyPower> then run the command: 'charms.reactive get_states'
<Spads> it's clumsy getting multiple shells in this env.  hangon
<Spads> Huh
<Spads> so I guess the relation is never joined?
<Spads> oh n'mind
<lazyPower> Spads - not sure what you're seeing at this point ;)
<Spads> yeah it's a subordinate so it's odd
<Spads> I'm re-adding and working through all the hooks
<lazyPower> so my thoughts are, if you've seen the relation-hook run, and you dont see the associated state, there's something wrong with the interface code thats not properly setting the state
<Spads> oh gads
<lazyPower> which would explain why you're not seeing your reactive code trigger
<Spads> I think nothing is linked
<Spads> like theres no relation hook script in hooks
<Spads> grrrrr
<Spads> okay
<Spads> too obvious
<lazyPower> ok, thats another good indicator
<lazyPower> Spads - can you link me to the charm layer in question?
<lazyPower> i'm happy to take a look
<Spads> lazyPower: not sure it'll help but https://bazaar.launchpad.net/%7Ecanonical-losas/canonical-is-charms/snappy-kpi-scripts/files
<lazyPower> Spads - here's the culprit
<lazyPower> - "layer:juju-info"
<lazyPower> layer: directives wont trigger the builder to include the hooks/relations/<<foo>>
<Spads> mmm
<lazyPower> that will *need* to be an interface to have that behavior
<lazyPower> Spads - if you convert that to 'interface:juju-info'
<Spads> in includes not requires?
<lazyPower> that was in your layer.yaml
<Spads> yes
<Spads> https://gist.github.com/marcoceppi/fb911c63eac6a1db5c649a2f96439074 <-- in requires section
<Spads> ours has it in includes section
<Spads> which should it be?
<lazyPower> includes is the proper keyword
<Spads> includes: [layer:basic, interface:juju-info] ?
<Spads> ok
<lazyPower> that requires blurb is wrong, i dont know where that came from
<Spads> heh
<Spads> ok
<Spads> I wish charm build didn't need so many magic directories and env vars
<jrwren> i don't think it does.
<jrwren> the docs are wrong. I ran charm build yesterday without ANY dirs or env vars.
<jrwren> I don't remember the details, but IIRC those dirs are only needed if you are using local/private layers or interfaces.
<lazyPower> jrwren those are only required if you're going to do local development
<jrwren> if you are using only published layers or interfaces, you don't need them.
<Spads> OSError: [Errno 2] No such file or directory: '/home/nick/work/snappy-kpi/snappy-kpi-scripts/trusty/snappy-kpi-scripts/requires.py'
<lazyPower> such as revving 2 interfaces before you publish to the interfaces repository
<lazyPower> correct
<Spads> hm
<Spads> charm build did NOT like that
<Spads> I have a requires.py in $PWD
<lazyPower> err, is $PWD your $INTERFACE_PATH?
<lazyPower> it should be in $INTERFACE_PATH/<<interface>>/requires.py
<Spads> Ithought you said env vars didn't matter
<lazyPower> only if you're using layers from the interface repository
<Spads> I don't have an $INTERFACE_PATH
<lazyPower> if you're doing local development, you'll need to have those env vars set.
<Spads> ew
<Spads> okay
<Spads> I just want to build the charm into ./trusty/etc
<Spads> so I can commit it and deploy it
<lazyPower> if those interfaces are not listed on http://interfaces.juju.solutions, you'll need to have thos env vars set
<Spads> but juju-info and base are, no?
<lazyPower> juju info is, layer:basic is as well, yes
<Spads> hmmmm
<Spads> not sure why I'd need that to build this then?
<lazyPower> Spads - you can override any local search behavior:   charm build -r --no-local-layers
<lazyPower> that defaults any local repository searching, and will *only* build from the interfaces webservice provided layers/interfaces
<Spads> build: Added unexpected file, should be in a base layer: deps/interface/interface-juju-info/requires.py
<Spads> etc ad infinitum
<Spads> oh deps is left over?
<Spads> hmmmmm
 * Spads tidies up
<stub> Spads: I wouldn't built to ./trusty, or you will recursively blow off your foot when you run charm build a second time
<Spads> that sounds like a terrible default then
<stub> Its the default? Hmm...
<lazyPower> it relies on the presence of $JUJU_REPOSITORY to output your build by default. if you dont have that set, it will default to ./
<lazyPower> bugs welcome
<lazyPower> https://github.com/juju/charm-tools/issues/
<Spads> heh
<Spads> yeah I finally had to make a github account for snappy stuff.
<lazyPower> Spads - but to be completely fair, we outlined what you *should* have set, in teh building docs.
<lazyPower> and those environment variables shape the behavior of your charm-build experience
<Spads> sure but I shouldn't have to
<Spads> this is the only build tool I've ever used that needed magic env vars, aside from maybe mojo
<Spads> and I'm not sure I like the pattern
<Spads> anyway I think I've worked out what hacks were done to get around charm build here
<lazyPower> Spads - well capturing that feedback in any case would be good. Bugs welcome, we want this to be a good experience for everyone out of the box, no matter how much hate for environment variables you may have :)
<stub> mbruzek: Let me know if any pass :) I'm powering down for the night.
<mbruzek> stub is there a bug or issue filed for the review?
<stub> mbruzek: No. I'm being annoying in person instead ;)
<mbruzek> I have some blocking issues with collectd, working on prometheus now, much of the same so far. The code actually looks pretty good, but the readme and tests are not really good
<mbruzek> stub, to whom shall I send the review comments to?
<stub> Yup, what I was expecting
<stub> mbruzek: Its me and jacek at the moment
<mbruzek> stub: Its not mine, so no need to be gentle :)
<mbruzek> stub: ok
<stub> We have most of the branches collated anyway, in a central spot. It was looking like becoming a mess of forks. Next up, get them to the top level namespace.
<lazyPower> jrwren aisrael - offtopic, but totally worthy of your attention https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/kcgreen/this-is-fine-plush-dog
<jrwren> lazyPower: hahahahahaha
<lazyPower> i nearly funded that until i realized i would have more plushes than your average adolescent...
<Prabakaran> I have a scenario wherein I will have to add a relation between apache2 charm and my charm thereby I need to feed vhost.tmpl file from my charm to apache2 charm. So, Is there any interface available @ interface.juju.solutions for apache vhost configuration? Here I want everything to be done thru charm only and I don’t want user to feed vhost.tmpl file using juju set command. Please suggest me on this scenario.
<lazyPower> Prabakaran - i dont see anything listed on http://interfaces.juju.solutions/  that looks helpful to this goal. The interface may need to be created.
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: I don't think we currently have a relation that does a vhost.tmpl file on the interfaces site yet
<lazyPower> mbruzek - go get lunch ;)
<lazyPower> i got dis
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: I remember there may be a vhost config option on the apache2 charm, can you do that?
<Prabakaran> yes, but it uses juju set-config
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: I see you don't want to have the user juju set the vhost, sorry i
<jrwren> Prabakaran: what would be in the vhost.tmpl?
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: Can you template the vhost in the charm? Or use templates to replace a few variables such as public-address, port or something?
<Prabakaran> do you have any alternative method or suggesstion for my requirement?
<lazyPower> Prabakaran - as juju uses bundles, you could reasonably encapsulate that vhost config in the bundle you distribute with your solution. That removes the need for the user to specify it, and you can use the existing primitives.
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: What is the requirement? When you attach a http relationship, you want to configure a specific vhost?
<Prabakaran> i am not sure how i will do vhost config if i use http
<Prabakaran> as per apache2 readme i can do vhost config using juju set-config
<lazyPower> welp, 3 cooks in the kitchen.   /me dips out
<Prabakaran> i went and checked inside the apache2 charm and it places the vhost file under /etc/apache2/sites-available/
<Prabakaran> i meant if i use juju set-config
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: Yes that is what I remember from apache2 charm.
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: But that does not work for what you want.
<Prabakaran> if i am using any interface in between also i will have to think about ssh exchange from my charm side and apache2 charm side
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: Yes you could do that. I am trying to think of other options.
<Prabakaran> yes pls
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: what is the relation name that you are connecting between apache2 and your charm?
<Prabakaran> vhost-config relation
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: It looks like that vhost-config a relation that has not been made reactive yet. You should be able to prototype a vhost-config relation in your $INTERFACE_PATH and make a provides.py (I would recommend doing both, but at a minimum do provides) that sends "vhosts" and "port" over that relation. The code that handles the vhost-config relation is in hooks.py of apache2 charm.
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: It looks like the landscape server charm uses this vhost-config relation.
<mbruzek> https://jujucharms.com/landscape-server/precise/17
<mbruzek> If you look at hooks.py in that charm, you may be able to figure out how to write a new reactive interface for that relation.
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: If I remember correctly the vhost file had to be base64 encoded so it does not have any characters that would escape the string when transporting the file.
<Prabakaran> ya correct it uses base64
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: so the vhost template/file did not have any special characters that would terminate a transport string. I found that odd when I looked at it.
<Prabakaran> yes, lets consider this.. i will be having prototype of vhost.tmpl file and from my charm if i am sending ip and port, how i will handle it on apache2 side?
<Prabakaran> what i feel is.. this is something how mysql-client is installed for its remote operation
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: Look how the landscape charm provides that relationship. I see config/vhost.tmpl files in the landscape charm, those are base64 encoded in the hooks.py. In that file, I see a juju.relation_set() method called with the key "vhosts"=yaml.dump(vhosts)
<mbruzek> so I think you have to send more than ip and port, I think you need to send a vhosts object which is a yaml file of a specific format, you can get the format from the landscape charm hooks.py or looking at how the 'vhosts' key is decoded from the apache2 hooks.py side.
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: You could write this in a new interface and be the first one to implement the vhosts-config relation.
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: I have to step out for lunch, and will be back in 30 minutes
<Prabakaran> ya sure.. meanwhile if u think something also ..please mail me
<mbruzek> Prabakaran: that is my answer! You will have to look at the landscape charm for hints on how to properly set the object and I believe the apache2 charm will set the vhost correctly if you can manage to figure that vhosts object correctly.
<Prabakaran> thanks mbruzek
<Prabakaran> let me have a look at it
<lazyPower> mbruzek - ready for some stellar news? We had our first pure community submission against the k8s work in upstream -- https://github.com/cusspvz/kubernetes/commit/fdec5d12288b896ac7b45abf8081be179abc823a
<lazyPower> adding osx compat to the kube-up scripts
<mbruzek> sweet
<lutostag> generic question... does interfaces.juju.solutions/interface have versioning?
<lutostag> seems like somebody pulled the rug from under us with http://interfaces.juju.solutions/interface/pgsql/ but I have no idea what interface I was pointing at previously...
<lazyPower> lutostag - we dont
<lazyPower> we do have an audit trail though
<lazyPower> but its not exposed afaict. its just an additional collection we're tracking internally to know who did what for reasons like this
<lutostag> lazyPower: ok, I'll see if I can track it down my side to see if I can find the 'old' repo
<lutostag> thanks for info
#juju 2016-08-04
<bryan_att> Hi any JuJU experts: How do I restart a JuJu service VM after reboot?
<lazyPower> bryan_att  hey there o/ still around?
<bryan_att> lazyPower: yes - but  I think I figured it out... power-on via MAAS restored it.
<lazyPower> perfect, just making sure you werent' left hangin
<lazyPower> best of luck :)
<bryan_att> lazyPower: thanks
<jose> ohai, anyone hit timeout problems when using ubuntu-repository-cache? It never downloads the data, gets stuck in a timeout loop
<blahdeblah> jose: yes; check bugs.launchpad.net for details
<jose> blahdeblah: do you by chance have a bug#? on mobilr and can't seem to find jt
<blahdeblah> jose: not handy - but it shouldn't be hard to find; the list of bugs on u-r-c isn't that long
 * blahdeblah checks
<blahdeblah> jose: I think https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/ubuntu-repository-cache/+bug/1564215 is the one I've seen
<jose> the thing is it doesn't even download the data. any known workarounds so it can download stuff?
 * jose needs to set a local mirror for a conf
<blahdeblah> there's an rsync which runs from a cron job on the lowest-numbered u-r-c unit; make sure your juju units are all idle, then try the rsync manually and see what it says
<blahdeblah> usually it's a hung rsync from a previous try, or some other failed juju unit getting in the way
<blahdeblah> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/ubuntu-repository-cache/+bug/1576920 has been logged asking for the design to be changed, but I haven't seen any action on that
<mup> Bug #1576920: ubuntu-repository-cache-sync should be called outside of juju hooks <ubuntu-repository-cache (Juju Charms Collection):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1576920>
<jose> I think i'll just try ubumirror
<hloeung> you sure it's not egress filtering or something else?
<hloeung> 'rsync -avz --dry-run rsync://us.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu' should give you a listing
<hloeung> jose: ^
<hloeung> run that from one of the u-r-c units
<hloeung> if it fails, then check your secgroups or the equivalent for whatever provider you're using
<jose> I'm using manual on a local machine, but I'll double check
<jose> ooooh ports. firewalled connection
<jose> thanks for the idea, it never popped up!
<hloeung> heh yeah :)
<godleon> Hi all, is there any way to resolve or recover service from blocked status ?
<magicaltrout> you can mark units resolved godleon
<magicaltrout> so they will continue starting up
<magicaltrout> of course if something broke, it will remain broke :)
<godleon> juju resolved ?
<magicaltrout> yup
<magicaltrout> you normally have to run it a few times to get past the failed hooks
<godleon> ok, but I got message "ERROR unit "neutron-gateway/1" is not in an error state"
<magicaltrout> sorry my bad
<magicaltrout> blocked could be waiting for a relation from something else
<magicaltrout> like if my charms need a java relation, i set them blocked until the relation is made
<magicaltrout> or awaitng an action or something
<magicaltrout> depends why its set the blocked state
<godleon> magicaltrout, ok, I try to deploy openstack base bundle in xenial, but I got unit errors in neutron-gateway. After resolving it, it turned into blocked forever......
<godleon> and never recovered again.
<magicaltrout> https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v5/xenial/neutron-gateway-2/archive/hooks/neutron_hooks.py
<magicaltrout> you can see where it blocks up here
<magicaltrout> if valid_plugin() returns false
<magicaltrout> it should also give you an error message?
<magicaltrout> https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v5/xenial/neutron-gateway-2/archive/hooks/neutron_utils.py
<godleon> yap => Services not running that should be: neutron-openvswitch-agent
<magicaltrout> i guess skipping the unit errors just skipped whatever is now blocked :)
<magicaltrout> godleon: you'd be better off looking at the juju log for the unit and figuring out why you had to juju resolved
<magicaltrout> that will probably get you running easier than hacking around in the charm
<magicaltrout> (i've never deployed openstack, but that seems like a reasonable guess)
<godleon> hmm.....ok, will do.
<godleon> thanks for your advices. :)
<magicaltrout> you can juju debug-log although personally i just ssh to the unit and grep through the logs looking for whatever broke it
<jamon> how does this pattern work with charm relation-foo scripts? https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v5/hadoop/archive/hooks/namenode-relation-joined
<jamon> when i try referencing a common script in a charm, i just get script not found, e.g. it looks like a path issue
<jamon> (this is with juju 1.25.6)
 * magicaltrout wonders who could offer some sage advice there
<magicaltrout> babbageclunk or stub if they are around could probably help jamon
<jamon> i can just write the relation scripts, but i thought that hadoop pattern looked rather clever
<jamon> saves on repetition since my config-changed handles things nicely
<stub> that link doesn't work for me
<kjackal> Hello Juju World!
<jamon> stub: does it just says 'hadoop-common'?
<jamon> s/says/say
<stub> yes
<jamon> ah that's expected, it is calling this script:
<jamon> https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v5/hadoop/archive/hooks/hadoop-common
<jamon> all the relation joined or changed hooks refer to that common one
<stub> And its bash, so I'm not going to be any help ;)
<stub> but the pattern should work fine once you create the foo-relation-changed symlink (and foo-relation-joined, departed and whatever else you need)
<stub> I much prefer the reactive approach though - no need for this sort of thing any more.
<magicaltrout> i can't even write non reactive charms any more
<magicaltrout> my brain can't process the hookage
<jamon> is there a good charm to show this reactive pattern?
<jamon> i'm exactly new to this :)
<magicaltrout> okay if you're new chuck that stuff away :)
<magicaltrout> run
<magicaltrout> charm-create mycharmname
<magicaltrout> and it will create you a charm skeleton
<magicaltrout> in that skeleton you'll find a reactive directory
<jamon> i think i did that, but i may have been looking at the 1.25 docs
<magicaltrout> you'll also find layer.yaml
<magicaltrout> which allows you to inherit layers and interfaces from that website you were perusing
<magicaltrout> the when you run charm build
<magicaltrout> it will compile all of is into a funcioning charms
<magicaltrout> -s
<magicaltrout> (make sure you have some environment variables set so stuff goes in the correct place)
<magicaltrout> JUJU_REPOSITORY INTERFACE_PATH LAYER_PATH
<magicaltrout> so for example I build my charm in ~/Projects/mycharm, JUJU_REPOSITORY is set to ~/Projects/charms
<magicaltrout> then charm build will compile my charm and put the whole thing into ~/Projects/charms/....
<magicaltrout> at which point you can juju deploy etc
<magicaltrout> jamon: are you seem to be fiddling with hadoop stuff, I have a pretty simple drill charm that is reactive
<magicaltrout> https://github.com/buggtb/layer-drillbit
<jamon> https://gitlab.com/jamonation/layer-hubot/tree/master
<jamon> here's where i'm at
<jamon> i was just using hadoop as a reference
<magicaltrout> ah right
<jamon> so i must have run charm-create
<jamon> all hazy now :)
<magicaltrout> well reactive/hybot.py is where you want to be
<jamon> so i'll work on porting my bash stuff there?
<jamon> using your reference?
<magicaltrout> you can write bash reactive scripts
<magicaltrout> but i've never done it
<jamon> i'd rather ansible if i'm honest
<magicaltrout> kjackal likes this stuff, kjackal got any bash reactive samples?
<kjackal> magicaltrout: Hello, lgive me a sec to read the conversation
<magicaltrout> jamon: there is some ansible stuff kicking around
<magicaltrout> https://micknelson.wordpress.com/2013/11/08/juju-ansible-simpler-charms/
<magicaltrout> https://docs.google.com/presentation/d/1e0jKfeQmCRLasFGePGFZb_6dg2IDgaY_gW6O2iICHJM/edit#slide=id.p
<magicaltrout> I don't know what the state is
<jamon> i've seen references to something possibly being integrated into juju core?
<magicaltrout> but I've seen some demo stuff
<magicaltrout> so you write a juju charm that calls your ansible stuff
<magicaltrout> the new hadoop stuff does similar using puppet
<magicaltrout> kjackal knows about that stuff i'm just an observer
<magicaltrout> but you could use python to install and run the ansible stuff on a node
<jamon> aweomse, thanks for the pointers, there should be lots to get me going here
<jamon> awesome
<kjackal> Hey jamon!
<magicaltrout> in which case you could just dump it into that hubot.py install hook thats already in the template you see
 * magicaltrout passes the baton over
<magicaltrout> NASA project go live day and i'm discussing ansible
<magicaltrout> should probably get my priorities sorted out ;)
<kjackal> magicaltrout: :)
<jamon> juju deploy spaceshuttle :D
<magicaltrout> if only
<magicaltrout> more like docker-compose up huge-genomics-project.yaml
<kjackal> so jamon, did you go through the documentation we have for the reactive things?
<kjackal> It is a good place to start
<kjackal> let me find some good starting point
<jamon> i wasn't sure about using 2.0 docs
<kjackal> jamon: what version of juju do you have deployed? 2.0 or 1.25?
<jamon> 1.25.6
<kjackal> Cool, 1.25 is the stable one
<kjackal> 2.0 is almost stable
<kjackal> so we are on 1.25, great
<kjackal> here is the starting point https://jujucharms.com/docs/1.25/authors-intro
<jamon> right that's where i did the walkthrough
<jamon> https://jujucharms.com/docs/1.25/authors-charm-writing
<jamon> that got me my running hubot
<kjackal> jamon: awesome!
<kjackal> and what are your next steps?
<jamon> where i'm at now might be useful information
<jamon> hubot likes to talk to redis to persist information
<jamon> so i'm trying to get that linked up via relations
<jamon> e.g. i expect it is as easy as relation-get private-address in a relation changed/joined hook
<kjackal> jamon: yes it should be as easy as that
<jamon> but if i should be trying with reactive, i'm happy to port it over
<kjackal> so first you need the interface layer
<jamon> that will give me experience with both types of charms
<kjackal> where is your charm right now? Is is availuable for me to see how it looks like?
<jamon> kjackal: not sure you saw this, but here's my charm now
<jamon> https://gitlab.com/jamonation/layer-hubot/tree/master
<jamon> hah nice timing
<kjackal> Cool!
<kjackal> So I see you created the charm by providing the install etc scripts under hooks and now you want to do the same thing with layers
<kjackal> layers + reactive
<kjackal> nice
<kjackal> This example shows how to use layers: https://jujucharms.com/docs/1.25/authors-charm-building
<kjackal> So, here is how we are going to do this
<jamon> ah ok
<kjackal> Strongly suggest you create a branch, because you will have to remove the hooks directory
<jamon> right easy enough
<kjackal> Then lets pick up some layers to form our charm so that we reuse code
<jamon> i was wondering what a good base charm would be
<kjackal> Lets use the "basic" layer: https://github.com/juju-solutions/layer-basic
<kjackal> and you also said we will need to interface with reddis. So we will need the reddis interface
<kjackal> https://github.com/jamesbeedy/interface-redis
<jamon> right ok, so my layer.yaml has includes: ['layer:basic'] already
<jamon> now i just need to add the redis interface
<kjackal> I am not making all this up. In this url: http://interfaces.juju.solutions/ you can find all the layers and interfaces registered with juju
<kjackal> you can also register your own layers for others to use
<jamon> ah terrific
<kjackal> i do not know anything about hubot, so I need to ask you, is the relation to redis optional or is it required to have hubot running?
<kjackal> is redis a had dependency or is it good to have ?
<jamon> it is optional but highly recommended for production
<jamon> i'd make a config.yaml option to disable redis
<magicaltrout> you can handle all of that in the relation jamon :)
<kjackal> ok, do you want to have hubot up and running without redis and when redis becomes available (related to hubot) then hubot gets reconfigured to use redis?
<magicaltrout> options are for wimps ;)
<jamon> kjackal: yeah that sounds right
<kjackal> cool, I am trying to find the state the basic layer sets to signal "all-is_ready"
<kjackal> ok, we do not need to care much about the states of the basic layer
<kjackal> for now at least
<kjackal> jamon: looking at the install script https://gitlab.com/jamonation/layer-hubot/blob/master/hooks/install
<kjackal> I see we first add a repository then we apt-get install nodejs things
<kjackal> I wonder if there is any nodejs specific layer we could reuse
<jamon> https://jujucharms.com/ghost/0 was the only one i found when searching for nodejs on the store
<kjackal> jamon: Hey it seems we have this layer: https://github.com/battlemidget/juju-layer-node
<kjackal> I was looking at the http://interfaces.juju.solutions/
<jamon> hmm i'll have to start looking there it sounds like
<magicaltrout> the stuff you see there jamon is all the stuff you can inherit
<magicaltrout> and get free code ;)
<magicaltrout> similarly, you could deploy layer-hubot there and I could pick it up and customise it to fit my needs
<magicaltrout> for example
<jamon> right, reusability
<kjackal> jamon: so, looking at the readme of nodejs layer we can easily get npm installed!
<magicaltrout> absolutely. The hadoop example is a good one, I don't care how hadoop is installed, and I don't know how to install it, but I do need haddop and the hadoop client
<jamon> looks like that layer will let me specify the nodejs versions too, which is important
<magicaltrout> so I can just pickup a layer that allows me to reuse all of that
<jamon> https://github.com/battlemidget/juju-layer-node/blob/master/config.yaml
<kjackal> jamon: awesome, lets do this!
<kjackal> you can provide these options at deployment time
<kjackal> jamon: like so: https://jujucharms.com/docs/1.24/charms-config
<jamon> right yes i've been using a hubot.yaml with api tokens in it for config
<kjackal> there is always the option to use the apt-layer and add your repository in the same way nodejs layer is doing here: https://github.com/battlemidget/juju-layer-node/blob/master/reactive/node.py#L30
<jamon> this looks like a great example layer to use
<kjackal> jamon: Do you have enough material to go on by yourself?
<kjackal> Do you want to ping me when/if you get stuck again?
<kjackal> jamon: I would be very happy look at how you are handling this
<jamon> absolutely, it's lots to go on
<jamon> just have to do a bit of $dayjob work here for a bit
<jamon> then back to this charm and provisioning a new laptop with 16.04 so i can hack on charms more easily
<kjackal> jamon: we have this program that might interest you: https://developer.juju.solutions/ Basicaly resources for work on charms
<jamon> ah cool
<jamon> i'm hoping i can just use my laptop with lxc
<jamon> lots of resources
<jamon> i've been using my aws account in the meantime
<magicaltrout> you can certainly use lxc
<magicaltrout> you can also get aws credits for juju developers
<jamon> nice and lightweight
<kjackal> yes, lxc is also my first option
<magicaltrout> not sure what the aws application link is any more, but marcoceppi deals with that stuff
<D4RKS1D3> Hi, someone knows how to add new parameters in juju to be added to my config files?
<D4RKS1D3> test = test for example in /etc/test.conf
<magicaltrout> config.json I suspect D4RKS1D3
<D4RKS1D3> you mean config.yaml ?
<magicaltrout> yeah sorry
<magicaltrout> brains not in gear
<D4RKS1D3> hahaha, do not worry, i have the same "problem" hahaha thanks for your help
<lazyPower> o/ morning charmers, bug filers, and fellow community constituents
<jrwren> good morning lazyPower
<lazyPower> Ejat: having trouble with conjure?
<stokachu> his problem is running on ppc64
<lazyPower> ah, makes sense
<D4RKS1D3> Its possible to debug a value in a charm?
<D4RKS1D3> {% if metadata_shared_secret -%}
<kjackal> wait up petevg I havent yet created a PR for the part we consider ugly. That one is on the namenode.
<kjackal> :)
<petevg> kjackal: I look forward to being grumpy about it in the comments :-)
<kjackal> lol petevg
<lazyPower> D4RKS1D3 - that looks like a jinja template, and you sure can. but we'll need to know where its getting context from
<D4RKS1D3> I am trying to enable metadata_shared_secret in the nova-compute charm
<D4RKS1D3> in the config.yaml does not exist this parameter
<D4RKS1D3> I do not know how to enable
<D4RKS1D3> you have enough details lazyPower ?
<lazyPower> D4RKS1D3 - looks like its either coming from neutron or keystone
<lazyPower> just based on its location in the nova.conf
<lazyPower> D4RKS1D3 - so you will need to do one of two things. Inspect the relationship data coming from keystone/neutron, or dump the context object before it renders that configuration to see whats in there.
<D4RKS1D3> Okey I will do that thanks lazyPower
<mbruzek> evilnickveitch: I was looking for how to set the default region for juju and I found it in the docs
<mbruzek> evilnickveitch: Thanks!
<mbruzek> evilnickveitch: that was a surprisingly excellent experience and I wanted to thank you
<evilnickveitch> mbruzek, I knew those thousands of words would come in handy some day :)
 * lazyPower +1's this conversation thread
 * lazyPower has reacted with :cake:
<evilnickveitch> heh
<mbruzek> evilnickveitch: Some people always complain when something goes wrong, I am letting you know it went well.
<mbruzek> I could open an issue against the docs to thank you if you wish!
<kjackal_> cory_fu: I am done with the review queue for today
<cory_fu> kjackal_: Thanks.  I'll send it out in a bit.
<cory_fu> kjackal_: Have a good evening!
<kjackal_> cory_fu: Just a sec
<kjackal_> I gave a +1 to pubphoto. So, if it is fine with everyone I could try to promulgate it tomorrow, but I would appreciate if you could look over my shoulder this time
<kjackal_> cory_fu: also, the card with Hadoop HA has links to branches that I was working on.
<kjackal_> It would be great if i could give you a tour, any feedback would be much appreciated
<cory_fu> kjackal_: Sure.  Did you want to do that tomorrow, since it's late for you, or spin through it now?
<kjackal_> I have some time now but, whatever is more convenient for you
<kjackal_> I do not want to pull you from whatever you were doing
<cory_fu> kjackal_: Now is fine
<kjackal_> ok cool, daily sync then?
<cory_fu> Yep
<D4RKS1D3> someone can explain me this variable "relation_ids('neutron-plugin')" where is filled this var is in a method and this method is called when @hooks.hook('neutron-plugin-relation-changed')
<D4RKS1D3> Thanks
<lazyPower> D4RKS1D3 - sure, each unit participating in a relationship gets a numeric id
<lazyPower> the relation_ids('neutron-plugin') returns the numeric identifier for the relationships attached to that relation. it should return an array of those id's
<D4RKS1D3> And then with related_units(id) I can extract the information about the units?
<D4RKS1D3> lazyPower, I am lost here, I do not understand where the charms change information among them
<lazyPower> are you trying to get at the relation data D4RKS1D3?
<D4RKS1D3> Could you explain me?
<lazyPower> so, normally how this is done is you attach to the unit in debug-hooks, and when you hit the context of   *-relation-changed you invoke on the shell directly "relation-get"
<lazyPower> its already got context setup for you
<lazyPower> if you have that relation-id, you can inspect the relation data out of band
<lazyPower> relation-get -r #
<D4RKS1D3> lazyPower, I am trying to know  in which part of code this "if enable_nova_metadata:"
<D4RKS1D3> is true
<lazyPower> beisner - do you have a short answer for D4RKS1D3 here which relation provides the shared_metadata_secret key?
<lazyPower> cc thedac
 * thedac reads backscroll
<D4RKS1D3> I saw all the neutron charms, ovs charm and I do not know how to enable
<D4RKS1D3> thanks for your help lazyPower
<lazyPower> D4RKS1D3 np, i'm not terribly familiar with the intricacies of the openstack charms, but i can certainly lend a hand with generic info. I try not to ping the openstack charmers until we're out of my depth
 * beisner may need to defer to thedac on this one
<D4RKS1D3> thanks beisner for your time too
<thedac> D4RKS1D3: ok, so you can see that the neutron-ovs sets metadata-shared-secret and passes it to nova-compute. I an see that it is not clear. But this only happens when using DVR and we want the compute node to run metadata itself rather than the neutron-gateway charm which does by default.
<thedac> s/an/can
<D4RKS1D3> I check it
<thedac> So if you are writing an SDN charm you only set that to a value if you need the compute node to run nova-api-metadata rather than have it centralized on neutron-gateway
<D4RKS1D3> I am not writing a charm, i am trying to enable metadata in my computes nodes
<thedac> I see
<thedac> I am thinking if there is a way to do that without turning on DVR. Give me a sec
<D4RKS1D3> thedac, you mean this value "enable-local-dhcp-and-metadata"
<D4RKS1D3> put a true this value?
<thedac> D4RKS1D3: yes that will do it
<thedac> That means the dhcp agents and the metadata agents will run on the compute nodes
<D4RKS1D3> I want to configure in /etc/neutron/metadata_agent.ini in the defaultconfig nova_metadata_ip = controllerIP
<D4RKS1D3> and metadata_secret= METADATA_SECRET_PASSWORD
<D4RKS1D3> and in the computes service metadata proxy = true
<D4RKS1D3> and the same password in this file
<D4RKS1D3> After saw all the python scripts i am not sure if this boolean flag you talk me enable this option, you know it thedac ?
<thedac> D4RKS1D3: it will enable the metadata service on the compute nodes
<thedac> D4RKS1D3: which openstack version are you deploying? mitaka liberty etc?
<D4RKS1D3> liberty
<D4RKS1D3> thedac, http://docs.openstack.org/liberty/install-guide-ubuntu/neutron-controller-install.html#configure-the-metadata-agent
<thedac> We are setting the metadata_proxy_shared_secret https://github.com/openstack/charm-neutron-openvswitch/blob/master/templates/juno/metadata_agent.ini
<thedac> I am double checking to make sure we don't need a template refresh for liberty+
<D4RKS1D3> I will enable this option
<D4RKS1D3> Thanks for your help thedac
<thedac> no problem
<D4RKS1D3> lazyPower, thanks for your help and explanations too
<lazyPower> np D4RKS1D3
<lazyPower> thedac - thanks for picking that up. i tried :)
<thedac> no worries. That was a bit in the weeds
<thedac> for completeness for anyone following allong the other side of the relation, nova-compute, adds the metadata info to nova.conf: https://github.com/openstack/charm-nova-compute/blob/master/templates/liberty/nova.conf#L143
<beisner> thanks thedac, lazyPower :)
<petevg> cory_fu: in the interest of working on the open more better, I am going to merge https://github.com/juju-solutions/bigtop/pull/36 with the spark branch. That way, it will show up in the upstream PR, and people can make comments as part of the whole spark PR.
<cory_fu> petevg: +1
<petevg> cory_fu: Cool. I just did the same thing w/ the fixes for the hbase tests.
#juju 2016-08-05
<kjackal> Hello Juju world!
<lazyPower> o/
<lazyPower> Odd_Bloke - ping
<Odd_Bloke> lazyPower: Pong.
<lazyPower> hey there, i was taking a look through the revq and landed on https://code.launchpad.net/~daniel-thewatkins/charms/trusty/ubuntu-repository-cache/error-message-fix/+merge/292622
<lazyPower> i noticed  there was no feedback, and i'm curious if there is a way we can scope those tests to sync a smaller subset of the archive, so it would be feesible to gate on automated testing
<lazyPower> as it stands right now, i'm sad that we're marking this merge as needs fixing, because the work is great, its the automated test result thats giving it grief :(
<Odd_Bloke> lazyPower: Yeah, it does suck. :(
<lazyPower> Odd_Bloke - i'm half a mind to open an issue against the charm re: the tiemout in automated testing, and approve this mp, as it has zero to do with why its failing in CI
<Odd_Bloke> Yeah, that's probably worthwhile.
<lazyPower> i dont think this ever passed in CI because i've been pretty lenient landing changes against it while we sorted our charm testing
<Odd_Bloke> It's something we want to fix, but it's not high enough priority for us to actually get to it any time soon. :(
<lazyPower> well, thats a problem :|
<lazyPower> any chance we could get that bumped in terms of priority? maybe "soonish" rather than "not anytime soon"
<Odd_Bloke> Honestly, probably not; the charm is only a small part of what our team works on, and everything else we're working on is to fulfil contractual obligations.
<lazyPower> Odd_Bloke - do yinz run this in any kind of automated capcity on your team? mojo specs or anything like that?
<lazyPower> if you've got passing results for me, i'll give it as pass
<Odd_Bloke> lazyPower: IS deploy it using mojo etc., but I don't think we have anything running from that branch.
<lazyPower> ok
<lazyPower> Odd_Bloke - ok, i think i have enough information here to move forward. thanks for the feedback. I'll take an item to follow up with the ~charmers about scenarios like this one as well. This is known  to me having touched the charm extensively in the past, and its not fair at all to gate. This MP will wither on the vine it sounds like due to time constraints... we need to come up with something better both from the tests standpoint, and from
<lazyPower>  our gating standpoint.
<Odd_Bloke> lazyPower: Ack, thanks for spending time on it. :)
<lazyPower> np. keep submitting quality work :)
<lazyPower> Odd_Bloke - ah one additional line item here, once approved, we'll need you or a member of your team to sort out proper publishing of the charm (charm push). We can sort access with a launchpad team so anyone there can push, but moving forward as LP ingestion is disabled, we're left in limbo for publishing.
<rick_h_> lazyPower: huh? how are we in limbo for charm publishing?
<lazyPower> rick_h_ - once i approve this and push to the targeted lp branch, it isn't in the store. Its not anywhere that i can reasonably charm push.
<lazyPower> i dont want to own it, its not my charm
<Odd_Bloke> lazyPower: I believe rcj was working with... someone to handle that.
<lazyPower> rick_h_ - the short story here is: there's about 30 some odd merges left in the queue, that are following the old practice of pushing into lp, and targeting the ~charmer lp branches. If the author doesn't charm push to either their namespace, or a team namespace, we're left creating teams in the store which will further continue to promote non maintainership of charms. I believe Marco/Cory brought this up in Holland
<lazyPower> so i'm trying to circle back and help those 30 some odd merges find a proper home, and once the new queue launches (any day now i hear), this will start to just go away. the docs already reference the new publish model, so its a time-limited problem that should solve itself in short order.
<shruthima> Hello Team, Iam trying to upgrade charm with fixpacks which is deployed from charm store. But it is showing this error  root@ubuntu:~/charms# juju upgrade-charm ibm-im --resource ibm_im_fixpack=/root/repo/agent.installer.linux.gtk.x86_64_1.8.4001.20160217_1716.zip ERROR already running latest charm "cs:~ibmcharmers/trusty/ibm-im-5" Could anyone please suggest on the same?
<lazyPower> shruthima - correct me if I'm wrong, but all you're wanting to do is update the resource correct?
<shruthima> no i want to update the charm installtion with fixpacks
<shruthima> iam providing actual package from local machine
<lazyPower> shruthima - see juju attach -h
<lazyPower> yo udont need to upgrade the charm if you're only updating the resource, if you have an updated charm locally you will need to additionally specify the --path to use to upgrade the charm code itself,
<lazyPower> default behavior if you've deployed from teh charm store, is to poll the charm store when you issue juju upgrade-charm, as there haven't been any additional revisions published to that channel, there's no new revision for the charm to upgrade to.
<shruthima> ya juju attach is working fine
<shruthima> oh k we are with the wrong assumption
<lazyPower> shruthima - common misconception :) happy i could lend a hand though
<shruthima> ya locally juju upgrade working fine with tha option path .thankyou
<lazyPower> stub - are you still around?
<stub> lazyPower: yes
<lazyPower> stub - you broke ubuntu-repository-cache with revision 212 :(
<lazyPower> by moving to python3, and not moving series to xenial, the charm will never work
<stub> really?
<lazyPower> yeah, the install hook fails 100% of the time. if you branch the current tip of whats in https://code.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/trusty/ubuntu-repository-cache/trunk and run a deploy its beyond broke, due to moving to python3
<stub> I get python3 on my trustys.
<lazyPower> well, i've verified its broke by default in aws and on the lxd provider
<lazyPower> looks like its missing python3-six, python3-yaml, and jinja
<stub> So how do all the other charms using py3 work?
<stub> Oh... so it needs a charmhelpers sync
<lazyPower> more than likely
<lazyPower> i'm trying to figure out a path to fix the CI timing out, as thats holding up a whole slew of merges for this charm
<lazyPower> stumbled into that in the process
<stub> I have an uncommitted merge here adding multiseries support... I might have messed up landing.
<lazyPower> https://bugs.launchpad.net/charms/+source/ubuntu-repository-cache/+bug/1609594  was filed by jose, and i followed up with the findings
<mup> Bug #1609594: Charm does not install python3 modules yaml and jinja2 <ubuntu-repository-cache (Juju Charms Collection):New> <ubuntu-repository-cache (Charms Xenial):New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1609594>
<stub>   Robert C Jennings 2016-07-05 Add multiseries support
<lazyPower> to be fair, i looked for the r=  in the merge message
<lazyPower> so, i dont mean to point a finger
<lazyPower> <3
<stub> yeah, I'm just trying to track down the mps.
<stub> The fix is just resync charmhelpers, assuming no incompatibilities show up. I've seen it before.
<lazyPower> let m finish this test run bumping the tests from series=trusty to series=xenial and i'll back out those changes and give a re-sync a go
<stub> I committed it, but didn't publish it.
<stub> Or I can prepare a MP with new charmhelpers.
<lazyPower> I'll defer to your judgement, i trust ya
<stub> https://jujucharms.com/ubuntu-repository-cache/20 has it listed as both trusty and xenial
<stub> I think that branch might be out of date now... ut can't see the repo in the store.
<lazyPower> yeah it looks like the charmstore metadata is missing repo and bugs-url
<lazyPower> s/repo/homepage
<stub> https://code.launchpad.net/~cloudware/cloudware/ubuntu-repository-cache seems to be the branch
<lazyPower> stub - ok, so we have a few merges in the queue targeting the wrong branch :|
<lazyPower> and you're 2 revs ahead of whats in lp:~charmers
<stub> lazyPower: Right. But it is still in bzr, so the resubmit button should do the right thing,.
<lazyPower> s/you're/that branch is/
<lazyPower> hmm ok #TIL theres a resubmit button
<lazyPower> let me see if i can help that along...
<stub> And ~cloudware might want to review it too since they are maintaining things
<lazyPower> lp:~daniel-thewatkins/charms/trusty/ubuntu-repository-cache/error-message-fix is not mergeable into lp:~cloudware/cloudware/ubuntu-repository-cache
<lazyPower> welp, that didnt help anything
<stub> I've been updating the branch descriptions for moved branches and setting the branch status to Merged.
<stub> The branches might need to be pushed to the new namespace or something equally annoying :-(
<stub> lazyPower: ok if I edit the branch description?
<stub> Of the ~charmers branch?
<lazyPower> I'm fine with that
<lazyPower> the one thing is ee as potentially problematic is that the cloudware branch is private, which means no bugs
<lazyPower> stub thanks for lending a hand here, i see i've stumbled into a rabbit hole :)
<stub> lazyPower: punt it to ~cloudware? ;)
<stub> Dan and Colin should both be happy enough to shuffle branches and resubmit themselves.
<lazyPower> works for me, i'll follow up on these MP's and wrap this up. I've got an > 1 hour invested in it already
<stub> The description on the old branch says it is moved anyway. In small print, but it is there. https://code.launchpad.net/~charmers/charms/trusty/ubuntu-repository-cache/trunk
<lazyPower> gah, i missed that too
<stub> Because I just added it
<lazyPower> oh!
<lazyPower> well, perfect :)
<lazyPower> thanks stub
<Prabakaran> Hello Team, Could someone please advise me on how to keep bundle stream for pushing the charms in Launchpad? For example if our product is supported on both Trusty and Xenial version how do i name the streams... is it like this https://code.launchpad.net/~<group name>/charms/bundle/<charm name>/trunk
<rick_h_> Prabakaran: I'd suggest moving to the new publish method and not keeping the charms in that path any more
<rick_h_> Prabakaran: https://jujucharms.com/docs/stable/authors-charm-store
<Prabakaran> k thanks rick_h_
<tvansteenburgh> anyone have an example of setting frontend config options with the haproxy charm?
<tvansteenburgh> never mind, looks like you just set all your options and the charm is smart enough to know which are frontend vs backend
<lazyPower> tvansteenburgh "magic" *hand wavey*
<jhobbs> how much ram do i need for a controller machine 0?
<jhobbs> I'm creating a VM to host it.. is 2GB enough? 4GB?
<jrwren> jhobbs: I am not a good person to answer, but IIRC EC2 m3.large is default using that provider because of the memory usage.
<jhobbs> jrwren: cool that's helpful, thanks
<jhobbs> i'll go with 8
 * D4RKS1D3 hi everyone
<D4RKS1D3> Anyone knows if it is possible to upgrade a charm from local when you installed from the repos?
<D4RKS1D3> Or I need to remove and install the unit?
<beisner> hi D4RKS1D3, i think for that you can use --switch <foo> with charm upgrade.  https://jujucharms.com/docs/1.25/authors-charm-upgrades
<beisner> or rather upgrade-charm --switch  :)
<D4RKS1D3> thanks beisner
<D4RKS1D3> I will check
<mwenning> hi, did juju-gui change somehow?   I'm deploying juju-gui and wiki-simple using juju 2.0 on my local system - juju-gui shows nothing
<mwenning> juju status shows all units idle and ready and I can point my browser at mediawiki fine.
<mwenning> you can login ok, but it shows 0 machines
#juju 2017-07-31
<kjackal> hi ak_dev, are you ok with the peer relation problems? Reading your post on the ovn issue
<anrah> Is there a way to mock reactive-decorators when writing unit-tests for charms?
<anrah> I mean by that that somehow to write test without actually deploying the unit to make sure that spesific method is called
<ak_dev> kjackal: hey, sorry had to go out for classes
<ak_dev> I still have an issue there, are you free to talk?
<armaan> jamespage: hello, i have deployed mitaka and just noticed that neutron.conf in compute and network node starts with #kilo line while neutron.conf in neutron-api container starts with #mitaka
<armaan> jamespage: Is that intentional?
<jamespage> armaan: that line indicates the earliest release that version of the template that generate the file supports
<jamespage> so its not always the same as the series you're deploying
<armaan> jamespage: ok. I asked because all agents logs are filled with either rabbit timeout messages or pymysql db errors. I can spawn VMs but i cannot ping them
<armaan> jamespage: The rpc messages are very similar to this bug https://bugs.launchpad.net/oslo.messaging/+bug/1338732
<mup> Bug #1338732: Timed out waiting for a reply via rabbit <icehouse-backport-potential> <in-stable-icehouse> <in-stable-juno> <verification-needed> <Ubuntu Cloud Archive:Fix Released> <oslo.messaging:Fix Released by sileht> <oslo.messaging (Ubuntu):Fix Released> <oslo.messaging (Ubuntu Trusty):Fix
<mup> Released by james-page> <oslo.messaging (Ubuntu Utopic):Won't Fix by niedbalski> <oslo.messaging (Ubuntu Vivid):Fix Released> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1338732>
<kjackal_> ak_dev: I am here!
<ak_dev> kjackal_: hey great! So the issue is with me getting stale data over the relation
<ak_dev> just a sec
<ak_dev> this is the interface : https://github.com/AakashKT/ovn-kubernetes-charm/tree/lenovo-pod/interfaces/master-config
<ak_dev> the setup works fine with one master / OVN and one worker / OVN
<ak_dev> OVN being the subordinate to master and worker
<ak_dev> and I am using the above interface to pass some data from master OVN to the worker OVN
<ak_dev> the data being sent is for that particular worker instance
<kjackal_> wait up ak_dev this does not sound right
<ak_dev> kjackal_: oh alright, did I follow a wrong approach?
<kjackal_> the peer relation is for a relation established among units of the same application
<kjackal_> for example if you have many masters and you want them to talk to eachother one option is to use a peer interface
<ak_dev> kjackal_: in this case, I will have many OVN units subordinate to either master or worker
<kjackal_> if you have a master-worker relation you should be using an interface with provides/requires parts
<kjackal_> ak_dev: can you show me where this interface is used?
<ak_dev> kjackal_: oh, so I need to exchange data between different OVN charms
<ak_dev> yeah
<ak_dev> https://www.irccloud.com/pastebin/NHnDb9tG/
<kjackal_> ah, that sounds better :)
<ak_dev> ah okay :-)
<ak_dev> I am not sure whether I have implemented the interface right, but I get the wrong data when I add another unit
<kjackal_> ak_dev: you have a single ovn unit acting as a master to all the rest or are all ovn subordinates equal?
<ak_dev> kjackal_: oh, we can set one to be master? I have not set anything as such, so all are equal
<kjackal_> ok
<ak_dev> https://github.com/AakashKT/ovn-kubernetes-charm/blob/lenovo-pod/layers/ovn/reactive/ovn.py#L146
<ak_dev> kjackal_: for the master side of the data
<ak_dev> https://github.com/AakashKT/ovn-kubernetes-charm/blob/lenovo-pod/layers/ovn/reactive/ovn.py#L389
<ak_dev> https://github.com/AakashKT/ovn-kubernetes-charm/blob/lenovo-pod/layers/ovn/reactive/ovn.py#L413
<ak_dev> worker side
<kjackal_> ak_dev: help me understand something
<kjackal_> ak_dev: you start with a single ovn charm
<kjackal_> ak_dev: you add a second peer and this causes the connected state to be set:https://github.com/AakashKT/ovn-kubernetes-charm/blob/lenovo-pod/interfaces/master-config/peers.py#L109
<kjackal_> then the worker side will send its data over https://github.com/AakashKT/ovn-kubernetes-charm/blob/lenovo-pod/layers/ovn/reactive/ovn.py#L413
<kjackal_> and will set the 'worker.cert.sent' state
<ak_dev> kjackal_: yeah
<kjackal_> ak_dev: then the master will recieve the data: https://github.com/AakashKT/ovn-kubernetes-charm/blob/lenovo-pod/layers/ovn/reactive/ovn.py#L389
<kjackal_> ak_dev: and will set the 'worker.data.registered' state
<ak_dev> kjackal_: this part is for worker to receive data again from master
<ak_dev> https://github.com/AakashKT/ovn-kubernetes-charm/blob/lenovo-pod/layers/ovn/reactive/ovn.py#L146
<ak_dev> here is where master receives the data just sent
<kjackal_> ak_dev: ok I think I get it
<kjackal_> ak_dev: so what goes wrong with this interface?
<kjackal_> Some exception ?
<ak_dev> no, so for the first two units, one subordinate to master and one subordinate to worker, this works fine
<ak_dev> when I add another unit subordinate to another worker unit, things go wrong
<ak_dev> here, by worker and master I mean kubernetes-worker and kubernetes-master
<kjackal_> "go wrong" how?
<kjackal_> ak_dev: what happens
<kjackal_> ?
<ak_dev> in the new unit, I get the same data that was sent to the first unit from master
<ak_dev> now in the new unit, the state "worker.cert.sent" does get set
<ak_dev> kjackal_: so I am not sure where its going wrong
<ak_dev> is there any way you can connect via juju to my controller? I have this setup already, with the error
<ak_dev> on GCE
<ak_dev> kjackal_: ^^
<tychicus> what is the difference between charms and bundles maintained by openstack-charmers vs openstack-charmers-next?
<rick_h> tychicus: the -next are the in dev charms/bundles for the next release of openstack
<rick_h> tychicus: they might include new charms for a new service in the openstack or new config/behaviors that are going to be setup/allowed to be tweaked
<tychicus> ok, so those should be avoided for production environments
<rick_h> tychicus: yes, they're useful for preparing for what's coming in the future but they're in dev
<tychicus> rick_h: thank you. I will keep that in mind
<tychicus> I am looking at adding the ceph fs charm https://jujucharms.com/ceph-fs/ to my existing ceph deployment.  the documentation mentions "In my example deployments on EC2 the following ceph.yaml will work:" I don't see the afore mentioned ceph.yaml, is there something I am missing?
<rick_h> tychicus: not sure, beisner do you know about the ceph-fs stuff there? ^
<beisner_> hi rick_h tychicus - looking at that ceph-fs doc issue now
<beisner_> fyi, it seems to be erroneous line left in the readme
<tychicus> beisner_: so I should just be able to juju deploy ceph-fs and juju add-relation ceph-fs ceph-mon
<beisner_> tychicus - indeed.  the charms have config options which can be adjusted to fit your needs.  osd device names, for example.  also, whether or not to unmount ephemeral devices.
<tychicus> right, I already have the ceph cluster up and running, just looking to add ceph fs
<beisner_> i've raised a docfix review to remove that bit of confustion on the ceph-fs charm.  thanks for raising that here, tychicus & rick_h
<beisner_> confusion, even ;-)
* rick_h changed the topic of #juju to: OUTAGE: jaas issue with add-model (https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/juju/2017-July/009256.html) | #juju Juju as a Service Beta now available at https://jujucharms.com/jaas | https://review.jujucharms.com/ | https://jujucharms.com/docs/ | http://goo.gl/MsNu4I || https://www.youtube.com/c/jujucharms
#juju 2017-08-01
<Guest19552> tas
<digv> which Minimum Kernel should I choose if I want 4.4.* kernel for charm deployment?
* rick_h changed the topic of #juju to: Juju as a Service Beta now available at https://jujucharms.com/jaas | https://review.jujucharms.com/ | https://jujucharms.com/docs/ | http://goo.gl/MsNu4I || https://www.youtube.com/c/jujucharms
<skay> I have a django app deployed with a really old inscrutable juju charm. I'm in the process of upgrading the django app so that it uses native django migrations instead of south migrations
<skay> this means that on initial deployment of the upgraded stuff, I need to run a migration with --fake
<skay> I'm not sure how to have that happen with a charm, much less an old inscrutable one
<skay> subsequent deployments would just call migrate
<mat128> skay: identify which table native django migrations use and make sure they state what django expects so that it doesnt upgrade them again
<skay> mat128: er, native django migrations run against the same tables that the south migrations ran against. https://docs.djangoproject.com/en/1.7/topics/migrations/#upgrading-from-south
<mat128> skay: so I assume running "django migrate" on top of your existing database (run it against a copy first!) will simply no-op, right?
<mat128> in that case what is the problem?
<skay> mat128: like the link says, we have to run --fake due to reasons
<skay> mat128: indeed I have been testing against a copy of the database while doing all of this
<mat128> skay: My best bet would be to run the django migrate --fake outside of your charm
<mat128> I assume it only marks all migrations as "done"
<mat128> skay: are you running into the circular foreign keys?
<skay> mat128: I was hoping to run it outside the charm, but due to the way the charm is written, it only grabs the updated src from the django app when the upgrade-charm command is called. this means that I can't run a management command by hand with teh new src
<mat128> juju ssh?
<skay> mat128: not sure if it was the circular foreign keys that caused the problem, but I think so
<mat128> skay: the guide mentions running with --fake only on circular keys issues, otherwise it's a straightforward upgrade
<skay> juju ssh is no good. what the charm does on upgrade is to get a tarball of the latest version of the app... so, the new code won't be on the unit before a charm upgrade is called
<skay> it is not how I'd write a charm, but it's what I have to work with
<mat128> can you edit it somehow?
<skay> I think changing the charm would be tantamount to writing a new one
<mat128> skay: a different approach would be to look at what --fake does (maybe run it locally and see?) and just import that data back into the database
<skay> that's an interesting idea
<mat128> make sure you run it for the right version of the app though
<skay> mat128: thanks for the thoughts
<mat128> np, good luck with your project :)
<skay> it's a doozy. I want to do the minimal amount to get me to django LTS and keep running in to things where I want to rewrite the charm, etc.
#juju 2017-08-02
<thumper> anyone here who understands writing reactive charms?
<magicaltrout> that sounds like a trick question
<thumper> well, I'm trying to work out why my code isn't doing what I think it should be doing
<anrah> I've written some, but can't promise anything :)
<anrah> I'm interedted whether anyone has idea how to mock those reactive states
<anrah> To write unit tests for the charm without actually deploying the unit
<anrah> And leave amulet for integration testing
<anrah> Oh, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NwzdbzvsvzY answers almost all the questions :)
<D4RKS1D3> Hi, I am looking for some information regarding the step between pressed/curtin to cloud-init
<D4RKS1D3> and how juju do the dinamically actions to maas
<rick_h> reminder Juju Show in 1hr (arosales, hml, kwmonroe, tvansteenburgh, marcoceppi, magicaltrout, bdx, and anyone else that might be intersted)
<hml> rick_h: I’ll be watching, what’s the topic this week?
<rick_h> hml: going to run through new storage stuff to play with in juju 2.3
<rick_h> for anyone that wants to join The Juju Show https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/7mskwxg6qnhqbnfbhhwfqrt6tqe and for watchers check out https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrOP3nHNRcs
<rick_h> 8mins and counting, I wish we had a cool space-x countdown setup heh
<hml> rick_h: any chance you can repeat the link to watch the juju show?  i seemed to have missed it.  :-)
<rick_h> hml: watch is https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jrOP3nHNRcs
<hml> rick_h: ty!
<rick_h> anyone else coming in?
<rick_h> going once...going twice...
<CoderEurope> are you guys taking questions for the show ?
<kwmonroe> no questions related to big data.  all else is fair game.
<hml> rick_h: you’re in the small window - watching from youtube.  :-)
<kwmonroe> gawd i hope i wasn't picking my nose
<CoderEurope> Question: On marco's jujucharms webpage , https://jujucharms.com/u/marcoceppi/discourse/ the charm has been updated to xenial (not precise) | My question is I am rerouting people to this page & it looks too "out of date" for them to use. How and when do we change this? perhaps you could refer me to the correct 'web-team' for the jujucharms' page ?
<CoderEurope> no quite - its been updated in github to xenial but the webpage does nopt reflect this.
<kwmonroe> CoderEurope: that's then a question of building the updated gh source and pushing to the charm store.
<CoderEurope> kwmonroe, if the gh source is build to the charm store - is those details (xenial version) automatically updated at the top of the web-page ? | if not I guess ~I am just saying that this needs abit of tweaking with versions and instructions.
<CoderEurope> Here is the change : https://github.com/marcoceppi/discourse-charm/commits/master
<kwmonroe> yeah CoderEurope, whomever builds that updated source can call 'charm build --series xenial' and then push that to the store.  the charm series will be accurate at the top of the jujucharms.com page for the newly pushed charm.
<kwmonroe> CoderEurope: alternatively, the source can be updated (metadata.yaml) to specify 1 or more series.  with that, you wouldn't need to specify a series to 'charm build'
<CoderEurope> kwmonroe, So how do we get marco to push it for automatic update to the store ? or are we doing that now ?
<CoderEurope> great show by the way !
<rick_h> CoderEurope: ty
<rick_h> CoderEurope: the way we get marcoceppi to update is to go "HEYYYYY marcoceppi!"
<CoderEurope> rick_h,  cool beans
<rick_h> CoderEurope: but really, the best thing is to setup such that marco isn't the single point there and that you've got folks that can build a community around it
<rick_h> CoderEurope: and keep it fresh so folks can go on vacations and such w/o a problem
<kwmonroe> CoderEurope: marcoceppi is away at the moment, but when he returns, he'll see all these messages.  as rick_h was saying earlier, maybe a better approach would be to create a discource-team with interested parties so that any team member could updated the source/store.
<CoderEurope> that sounds good.
<CoderEurope> rick_h, What does a 'typical' jujucharms community team look like ? Can you give me an example link ?
<rick_h> CoderEurope: so https://jujucharms.com/u/bigdata-charmers is the bigdata community that kwmonroe is part of
<kwmonroe> CoderEurope: and that "team" is defined in launchpad here:  https://launchpad.net/~bigdata-charmers
<rick_h> https://jujucharms.com/u/prometheus-charmers/ is another example
<rick_h> smaller one working around a single workload (well the space around it)
<CoderEurope> thanks guys - I shall revisit this soon.
<CoderEurope> As an aside ......
<CoderEurope> Iam guessing that zookeeper wasn't this project that I backed ? https://is.gd/ovyazy
<kwmonroe> negative CoderEurope -- the zookeeper charm is based on http://zookeeper.apache.org/
<CoderEurope> kwmonroe, yeah thought as much.
<magicaltrout> cross model relations...... if I have a k8s cluster running on openstack and would like to flex workers by slapping more into a aws environment how likely is that to "work"?
<magicaltrout> s/model/cloud
<rick_h> magicaltrout: the thing is going to be if the k8 cluster is controlling things like proxies/other settings it'll be doing it in the wrong cloud.
<rick_h> magicaltrout: I think there's some nuance there that I'm not sure about. tvansteenburgh might know more specifically
<rick_h> magicaltrout: also note, you're deploying new workers in the other cloud and relating them. So config changes/etc have to be done twice, once in each cloud and such right?
<magicaltrout> hmm, we do have a plan to stick the openstack into an address range that shares the AWS VPC range
<magicaltrout> so networking stuff would hopefully be reasonably transparent
<magicaltrout> i'm told 1300 cores isn't enough
<magicaltrout> and apparantly we need to flex up to an additional 940 cores on EC2
<magicaltrout> \o/
<rick_h> lol nice!
#juju 2017-08-03
<magicaltrout> gnuoy: is your apache-solr snap usable?
<jac_cplane> what is right way to set up novnc proxy address using juju  - it seems that the option os-internal-network=xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx/xx is ignored
<jac_cplane> how is novnc_proxy_address generated in nova charm?    it is using the wrong interface in my deployment.  os-internal-network is not used
<catbus> Hi, is there a way to remove a EULA/term that I agreed to?
#juju 2017-08-04
 * D4RKS1D3 morning
<kwmonroe> cory_fu: is there a tactic like 'ignore' that would ignore things in downstream layers?  ie, my base layer has a HEY.md that i don't want propogated to charms that include my base layer.
<cory_fu> kwmonroe: Yes.  It's called ignore
<cory_fu> Or maybe exclude
<cory_fu> There's both, one in each direction
<kwmonroe> ah - sweet.  ignore ignores stuff upstream; i didn't know about exclude
<cory_fu> kwmonroe: Actually, that might not do quite what  you want.  I think exclude ignores things from the current layer, but I don't think there's a way to say "exclude this forever more"
<cory_fu> Because the assumption is that downstream layers should be able to override anything they want
<cory_fu> Oh wait, that's exactly what you want.  Exclude this file from the current layer
<kwmonroe> cory_fu: as much as i enjoy you talking in circles, i think i'll just do some charm build tests myself.
<cory_fu> :p
<ak_dev> hi, i needed some help understanding the leadership layer
<ak_dev> stub: are you free? just have a couple of questions
<stub> sure. whats up?
<ak_dev> stub: I wanted to know who / how it is decided who is the leader, and does every unit get to be leader like some sort of round robin?
<stub> The Juju controller decides who is the leader.
<stub> IIRC the first unit that asks is given leadership
<stub> The lead unit remains the leader as long as it maintains the leadership lease
<ak_dev> stub: oh, is there a way I can ask via code? Cause my use case requires that every unit be leader
<stub> If the lead unit fails to renew the lease every 30 seconds, Juju will let the next unit that asks be the new leader
<stub> You want to maintain your own leader, rather than using the Juju appointed one. Call it something different, like principal or master to avoid confusion
<stub> Have the juju leader choose which of your units should be the principal
<ak_dev> stub: could you point me to resources on how to ask / give up leadership?
<ak_dev> in code that is
<ak_dev> stub:
<ak_dev> sorry, that was not intentional
<stub> The leader needs to select the primary unit. If the primary unit needs to give up its role, it needs to signal the leader via the peer relation
<stub> Its going to get complicated if you need that, so your best option may be an alternative approach
<stub> Can you describe your use case?
<ak_dev> stub: yeah
<ak_dev> this charm is the OVN charm for kubernetes (to replace flannel)
<ak_dev> so the OVN unit which is subordinate to worker, requests certificates from OVN unit which is subordinate to master
<ak_dev> then, the OVN master unit responds with a certificate, which is then received by the other OVN worker unit
<ak_dev> so, this has to happen for every OVN unit subordinate to k8s worker, there being only one master
 * stub tries to remember if peer relations work for subordinates
<ak_dev> stub: If i remember right, subordinate relations are normal relations with just 'subordinate: true'
<stub> I think you want a peer relation for this, and don't want to use leadership
<ak_dev> oh alright, I was implementing it through peer relations, but ran in to some problem, so though of changing the approach to this
<stub> Which subordinate is the master subordinate is controlled by the primary charm
<stub> I think you just want each of your subordinates to  publish on their peer relation if they are subordinate to the master, or subordinate to a worker.
<stub> A worker subordinate can iterate over all the remote units in the peer relation to discover the one that is subordinate to the master
<ak_dev> stub: hmm yeah, will do it this way then, probably a small error I am facing
<ak_dev> cool, thanks a lot for the help :-)
<stub> The worker likely doesn't even need to discover the master. It can just publish the request to the peer relation, and which ever unit happens to be subordinate to the master can respond.
<ak_dev> yeah! This is kind of how I am doing it i think
<stub> (which is a little nicer, as peer relations tend to be eventually consistent - you might end up with two units claiming to be master for instance, in which case you need to back off and try again later)
<ak_dev> cool, if you too are thinking about the same approach, it must mean it works
<ak_dev> great!
<kwmonroe> raising the bar for you cory_fu:  http://paste.ubuntu.com/25241863/
<cory_fu> :)
#juju 2017-08-05
<ak_dev> kjackal: kjackal_: kjackal__ : what is the difference between relation_get and get_remote?
<ak_dev> and likewise, between relation_set and set_remote ?
<kjackal_> ak_dev: let me see what relation_set is doing
<ak_dev> kjackal_: yeah okay
<kjackal_> ak_dev: seems the set/get_remote is used to send/recieve data to/from the other side. The relation_set seems to be setting relation info for the current unit. Did you see relation_set in an example?
<ak_dev> i saw relation_set in the docs here : https://jujucharms.com/docs/2.1/reference-charm-hooks, which says that the [name]-relation-changed will trigger only when settings are changed (I am assuming via relation_set)
<ak_dev> does set_remote/get_remote trigger [name]-relation-changed hook?
<kjackal_> ak_dev: yes it does
<ak_dev> kjackal_: ah okay, and i can do set/get_remote multiple time too right? and it should change the data
<kjackal_> correct
<ak_dev> kjackal_: cool, thanks ! I am going forward with the peer relation thing itself, stub suggested against using leadership layer for this use case
<kjackal_> ok ak_dev, you know best
<ak_dev> kjackal_: just trying to learn, going forward with what you and others are suggesting here :-)
<ak_dev> kjackal_: sorry to disturb you again, but will the [name]-relation-joined trigger for each new unit added? (in case of peer relation)
<ak_dev> also, if I understand right, if the above happens, then in case of three units,  [name]-relation-joined should be run twice on each unit right?
<kjackal_> ak_dev: I think so, yes. Usualy you handle the join and changed hooks in the same method
<ak_dev> kjackal_: oh alright, thanks again :-)
#juju 2018-07-30
<anastasiamac> wallyworld: if/when u have time PTAL - https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/8989
<anastasiamac> wallyworld: azure bits for cc invalidation
<wallyworld> ok
<veebers> wallyworld: when you have a moment can we chat real quick
<wallyworld> veebers: did you want a hangout?
<veebers> wallyworld: yes please, standup?
<wallyworld> sure
<rick_h_> zeestrat: ping, I wanted to make sure you saw my reply on the constraints and wanted to ask permission to delete the posts in there not about the spec in discussion. If we wanted to we can recreate the posts on the 2.4.1 release notes post instead?
<Amar_> HELP
<Amar_> LXD containers are remaining in pending state for ever in juju 2.4 for trusty series
<rick_h_> Amar_: need a  bit more background. So LXD was pre-trusty if the host is trusty I don't think that's going to work out. Are you on xenial or later and trying to create a trusty container?
<rick_h_> Amar_: you'll have to look into the juju status --format=yaml and see if there's any machine details there
<rick_h_> Amar_: or look at the logs on the host, including lxd logs
<Amar_> the host is trusty
<rick_h_> Amar_: so the only reason we've kept Juju 1.25 around is that upgrading from trusty->xenial meant going from lxc to lxd and so I don't think that's going to work out well.
<zeestrat> rick_h_: ahoy. Yeah, it's OT so please move as you see fit. My bad regarding the mention in the 2.4.1 release notes. I read that as only for the LXD provider/cloud and not the "deploy service in constrained LXD container on different clouds such as MAAS". A little example and heads up in the bug would help next time :)
<rick_h_> zeestrat: no doubt, and filed a card to get that docs urls updated
<rick_h_> zeestrat: I thought we did have updated docs so will chat with docs folks to see if a release button didn't get pushed or what
<Amar_> Agree.. but I had two different setup one is JUJU 2.3 and another is juju 2.4.
<Amar_> In juju 2.3 I am able to create a trusty LXD container on a trusty host, but on 2.4 I am not able to do so
<Amar_> Last login: Mon Jul 30 04:02:13 2018 from 192.168.224.2 root@juju:~# juju --version 2.4.0-xenial-amd64 root@juju:~# juju status --format=yaml model:   name: default   type: iaas   controller: cplane-controller   cloud: cplane   version: 2.4.0   model-status:     current: available     since: 30 Jul 2018 04:06:27-07:00   sla: unsupported machines:   "0":     juju-status:       current: started       since: 30 Jul 2018 04:20:08-07:00     
<zeestrat> rick_h_: Roger. Thanks for following up.
<rick_h_> Amar_: can you file a bug please with details of the setup?
<Amar_> The error I am getting is "machine-0: 04:55:56 ERROR juju.provisioner starting container provisioner for lxd: initialising container infrastructure on host machine: creating LXD container manager: Get http://unix.socket/1.0: dial unix /var/lib/lxd/unix.socket: connect: no such file or directory machine-0: 04:56:08 WARNING juju.provisioner not stopping machine agent container watcher due to error: initialising container infrastructure on
<rick_h_> Amar_: e.g. controller/model versions and what the deployment on the containers looks like (e.g. juju status output
<Amar_> Sure.
<rick_h_> Amar_: that looks like no lxd running/listening
<Amar_> Yes.. No LXD service is installed in the host.
<Amar_> is there I had to look into cloud init..
<rick_h_> Amar_: any hint in cloud init logs what went wrong?
<Amar_> Other setup: root@juju-server:~# juju --version 2.3.5-xenial-amd64
<Amar_> 15        started  10.10.11.82   qkxxhs                trusty  default  Deployed 15/lxd/2  started  10.10.11.83   juju-738146-15-lxd-2  trusty  default  Container started
<Amar_> Logs let me get the cloud init logs
<Amar_> Rick_h: No errors in cloud_init logs
<rick_h_> Amar_: k, so is lxd on that system but not running? e.g. did the service die?
<Amar_> Rick_h: No lxd service installed on the host
<Amar_> No lxd service found.. even its had not created the lxdbr0 bridge
<rick_h_> Amar_: you've puzzled me. I thought lxd wasn't supported in trusty but you're showing me you've got it working. I'll have to get some digging. Please go the bug route and we'll have to get some folks to chase paths in code to see what's up.
<rick_h_> s/puzzled/stumped
<Amar_> ok.. will file a bug
<rick_h_> Amar_: ty
<Amar_> Thanks Rick_h
<pmatulis> manadart, i updated the bug. i don't see a limits.memory line
<manadart> pmatulis: Ack. Needs checking out then.
<veebers> Morning all o/
<thumper> morning
<thumper> veebers: do you know what the situation is with the google cloud ci account?
<veebers> thumper: in what sense? Have you seen Pats reply?
<thumper> no, just seeing a lot of emails
<thumper> I'll look for Pat's reply
<veebers> thumper: essentially it's probably a credit card thing
<hml> wallyworld: if you have a few minutes today, your eyes on: https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/8984 would be appreciated.  :-)
<wallyworld> hml: willdo, sorry, i missed the email :-( rick has already told me i'm bad
<hml> wallyworld: no worries, i figured it got lost in the github emails.  should have sent a direct email.  :-)  ty
<wallyworld> no worries. yeah, i get flooded with gh emails
<thumper> babbageclunk: I'm going to have to push off our 1:1 so I can go and collect a sick child
<thumper> babbageclunk: chat after lunch?
<babbageclunk> thumper: ok - hope the child's alright
<thumper> she is just feeling nauseous
#juju 2018-07-31
<veebers> wallyworld_: If i create an openstack, juju add-cloud and creds for it, how do I currently share access to others to it? Purely through adding a user and granting perms, or can I share some details so they can 'add-cloud' it them selves and then use credentials provided to them too?
<wallyworld_> they can access it via your controller, so you need to give them add-model permission on the controller. they need to supply their own creds when they then add-model
<veebers> wallyworld_: ack, thanks for clarifying
<wallyworld_> add-model takes a --credential arg
<veebers> aye, so you would have to provide that user with some creds too, it's not just a case of 'add user', 'grant add-model'
<wallyworld_> veebers: no, they need to provide their own creds
<wallyworld_> the --credential arg to add-model slurps up the creds from their local yaml file
<veebers> wallyworld_: to be clear there is currently 0 caas support in jaas, right?
<wallyworld_> not until they upgrade the controllers to 2.4 or 2.5
<rick_h_> wallyworld_: currently if you add a user with add-model they get house your creds on their models.
<rick_h_> wallyworld_: or intake that back...do we autoupload the new users creds for that cloud on add-model?
<rick_h_> I know I don't specify it when I do multi-user controllers with different nodels
<wallyworld_> rick_h_: add-model takes a --credential arg - I think that's required for a user if their creds for that cloud aren't already in the controller
<wallyworld_> so if i bootstrap, my creds for the cloud are uploaded
<rick_h_> wallyworld_: it's not required. I never use it but do multi-user controllers all the time
<wallyworld_> and if i add-model, that remains the case
<wallyworld_> ok, i guess it defaults to the creds of the person who created the model;
<rick_h_> wallyworld_: worth a quick bootstrap, add-user, grant check
<wallyworld_> i think that's a bad decision IMO
<rick_h_> wallyworld_: right but a second user running add-model doesn't have to use --credential either
<vino> wallyworld: i have addressed ur review comments. We shd not be taking childID(). We use parentID that refersto MachineTagID which matches with Id in machine constraints.
<wallyworld_> right, that's what i think is bad
<rick_h_> Not judging, just biting how multi-year work now
<wallyworld_> yeah
<rick_h_> s/biting/noting
<wallyworld_> IMO a user shouyld need to specify their credential
<wallyworld_> or be branted access to someone else's
<wallyworld_> not just use them by magic
<vino> wallyworld: whenever u get time. please take a look at PR.
<wallyworld_> maybe there's a reason i'm miaaing
<vino> anastasiamac: i have PR for u to review forward port of exportBundle Client part.
<wallyworld_> vino: i updated my comment to ask for Patent()
<rick_h_> wallyworld_: because change in behavior would be something to watch out for. I'd suggest veebers do a quick 2 user test. I *think* the add-model call for the second user auto uploads a local credential for that user tbh
<wallyworld_> PArent() even
<anastasiamac> vino: sure, i'll look soon. thnx ;)
<wallyworld_> rick_h_: yeah, worth checking. last time i tried, i could have sworn i neede dto use --credential
<vino> anastasiamac: it has a failure.
 * rick_h_ swears opposite lol
<wallyworld_> as there was no cred for me in the controller
<vino> i am working on CI tests. I will correct PR which is already there for review by EOD.
<wallyworld_> rick_h_: i could very well be wrong
 * rick_h_ avoids temptation to move to the computer to test
<wallyworld_> rick_h_: veebers is on it :-)
 * vino going to have early lunch.
<veebers> rick_h_: heh, leave it with me :-)
<anastasiamac> rick_h_: i had bootstrapped my controller, disabled a credential in db and add-model with the same client credential... the command flipped validity on credential which proabbly means that add-model uploads default credential
<anastasiamac> from the client...
<rick_h_> veebers: <3
<anastasiamac> (or at least updates, rick_h_)
<wallyworld_> rick_h_: i had an idea that seems plausible - the add-model grant should control access to clouds. right now it is assumed that a controller only has one cloud, but that's nmo longer the case with k8s, lxd clusters etc. so add-model should take a cloud arg
<wallyworld_> that then controls visibility
<wallyworld_> and that's what jaas would use to filter what gets offered
<rick_h_> wallyworld_: seems on the right path
<wallyworld_> yeah, we're working the idea into the doc, see how it pans out
<wallyworld_> but it fits the model nicely
<rick_h_> wallyworld_: yea basically forcing us to jump into multi-cloud controller stuff a bit faster because we have to. But that's the problem space.
<wallyworld_> rick_h_: yeah, luckily most of the modelling woth clouds creds etc already had that in mind
<wallyworld_> just tweaking the from end a bit
<rick_h_> wallyworld_: yea
<wallyworld_> *front
<rick_h_> Because we modelled it for jaas so it's not too crazy
<wallyworld_> rick_h_: veebers is aiming to have a doc out in the next day or so for review
<rick_h_> wallyworld_: cool, I'll be good and patient :)
<rick_h_> veebers: thank you! And don't hesitate to ask if there's any help we can be
<wallyworld_> but i want it all *now*
<veebers> rick_h_: I can't add-cloud to jaas for myself can I? Currently the clouds accessible with jaas is immutable?
<rick_h_> veebers: correct.
<wallyworld_> that may well be the case - i don't think KIMM exposes that
<wallyworld_> JIMM
<veebers> right, ok that meshes with my understanding good
<rick_h_> No, there's been PoC to add openstack but it's not a feature flag for sure
<wallyworld_> vino: strings.Split(unitMachine.Parent().String(), "-") can be replaced with Parent() I think
<thumper> babbageclunk: when did you want to chat?
<babbageclunk> thumper: oh, now's good!
<thumper> ok,
<veebers> wallyworld_, rick_h_ what actions do I need creds for? I imagine deploying a charm (if it adds a model) right?
<wallyworld_> you mean cloud creds?
<wallyworld_> anything that calls the cloud apis
<wallyworld_> deploying a charm doesn't add a model
<wallyworld_> the model already exists
<veebers> wallyworld_: sorry yes I mean cloud creds. Ok so a machine being added for a charm doesn't use cloud apis?
<veebers> I'm getting straight in my head when creds are used, and how that relates to users etc.
<wallyworld_> veebers: adding a machine does use creds to ask the cloud to spin up that vm
<veebers> wallyworld_: ok, so I can add a user with just admin on a model, and that user can deploy a charm without providing creds in any way
<veebers> Is there a way to see what creds where used for the deploy? I presume thats something like what anastasiamac mentioned just before
<wallyworld_> veebers: that's what me and rick want you yo test - we're not sure if the creds of the model owner are used or if it is mandatory for a user who ohas been granted add-model access to spully their own always
<anastasiamac> veebers: u can see what model is using in show-model
<anastasiamac> veebers: i think u can also see all creds on the controller using 'show-credential"
<veebers> wallyworld_: sorry, I need to confirm what creds have been used. I have created a user and have that user deploy a charm there was no need to add any creds or anything
<veebers> Users are split into different JUJU_DATA dirs
<anastasiamac> veebers: i think "add-model' uses credentials too
<veebers> anastasiamac: awesome, thanks
<anastasiamac> nws
<wallyworld_> veebers: so that implies we by default use the model owner creds which makes me a bit sad
<veebers> yeah, it def uses the credential that the main user added
<veebers> at least it tells you who the owner is :-P https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/GdZtfqDtft/
<anastasiamac> vino: what pr did u need a review on?
<anastasiamac> veebers: to use a 2nd user cred, u should b able to use 'add-model --credential'
<veebers> anastasiamac: aye, thanks.
<veebers> wallyworld_: hmm, seems that for add-model you need to define creds, it doesn't use any stored: https://paste.ubuntu.com/p/bxfC75fyrG/
<wallyworld_> that's what i thought was the case but rick thought it may have used the stored owner creds, so good to know
 * wallyworld_ is happy it works that way
<veebers> wallyworld_: you're ok with using model owner creds for deploys?
<wallyworld_> yes because as per the above the creds are uploaded when the model is created
<wallyworld_> so they need to be suplied by the ower when the model is set up
<veebers> wallyworld_: right, and there is no option to use different creds when deploying something
<wallyworld_> nope
<vino> wallyworld: sorry. I quickly went outside to have brunch.
<vino> the parentId is machine-1
<vino> thats why i did that split.
<vino> the func Parent returns this way machine-'x'.
<anastasiamac> vino: there r build failures on 8991. m ahppy to review once they r resolved :)
<vino> anastasiamac: yes. correct. i mentioned that to u. i want to finish this other 2 PRs. Didnt expect that failure. Will resolve by EOD for sure.
<rick_h_> veebers: wallyworld_ I'm just staying if you have local creds for that cloud they'll auto upload/work
<rick_h_> s/staying/saying
<veebers> rick_h_: yeah, looks like juju was looking for aws creds: credentials not found: AWS_SECRET_ACCESS_KEY not found in environment
<wallyworld_> rick_h_: ye, agreed, any local creds will work, but you must provide your own
<anastasiamac> vino: no rush. m happy not to review :) just ping whenever it'll b ready
<vino> wallyworld: i didnt chk the Parent().Id(). I am chking it now.
<thumper> vino: you should never have to do split type things with tags
<thumper> if you find yourself wanting to, look to expose the correct method on the type instead
<vino> hi thumper: I was looking at other window.
<vino> thumper & wallyworld: agree. I have verified with Parent().Id() as well. I missed to look at it.
<veebers> wallyworld_: If I add a custom cloud (say a k8s cluster) add a user and grant them add-model perms. They won't have a new entry in 'juju clouds', as the controller has been bootstrapped right? and when 'add-credential' the client will hit the controller to query for the auth type details etc.?
<wallyworld_> juju clouds only shows the local yaml, yes. add-credential does look at what's in the controller
<veebers> ack, thanks
<anastasiamac> wallyworld_: sure? add-credential operates on the client only
<wallyworld_> sorry, i was thinking of the apd credential api facade endpoint
<wallyworld_> what we invoke when uploading a credential as part of add model etc
<anastasiamac> veebers: tread carefully ^^ :D
<anastasiamac> wallyworld_: yes, that i agree with :D
<veebers> wallyworld_, anastasiamac ah ok, so adding a credential for a new cloud would be an issue? (as per example above, someone adds cloud to their config, adds user and grants add-model perms, that user would have to manually add a cloud to allow them to add creds to allow them to add a model
<wallyworld_> no
<wallyworld_> they specify creds when adding a model
<anastasiamac> veebers: add-credenital command wil only add cred to this users client
<wallyworld_> using --credential arg
<anastasiamac> veebers: when they are add-model with --credential, u'll get the behavior u r after
<wallyworld_> juju help add-model
<veebers> wallyworld_, anastasiamac but thats for use for credentials that juju knows about
<anastasiamac> veebers: no, that's for use of crednentials that are on the client
<wallyworld_> no, it uploads the specified ones
<wallyworld_> from the local yaml
<anastasiamac> juju *knows* about credntials on the client too...
<veebers> wallyworld_, anastasiamac I might be confused, but if I'm granted access to a controller in a custom cloud (that someone has added on their end) how, ah wait I see, you can't add a cloud that juju doesn't know the type of any way, so it's always possible to add-credential for it
<wallyworld_> right
<wallyworld_> when a cloud is added to a controller, the local yaml; becomes irrelevant
<wallyworld_> the controller stores all necessary cloud info, regions, auth types etc
<veebers> wallyworld_: I may be being dense, this is also on the edge of the multi-cloud controller discussion, but if I add a user with add-model perms to a controller with a k8s cloud, for that user to be able to actually add a model they would have to juju add-k8s with the details too to get creds access, as juju add-credential won't work for them as they wouldn't have the k8s cloud defined to add the creds to
<veebers> add-model --credentials with
<wallyworld_> someone with add-model perms who wants to make a model doesn't use add-credential
<wallyworld_> see above, you use the --credential arg to add-model
<wallyworld_> add-credential is purely to update the local yaml
<anastasiamac> veebers: wallyworld_ could we ho? like in standup?
<wallyworld_> if we need to
<anastasiamac> m in today's one
<veebers> omw
<vino> wallyworld_ : i was messaging u. I missed '_'. I agree with that Parent().ID().Since u mentioned here in chat Parent() i was disagreeing. I have made changes.
<wallyworld_> vino: sorry, been tied up, looking now
<vino> sure wallyworld_ nws.
<wallyworld_> lgtm ty
<veebers> oh FYI the answer to the k8s cloud, add-models is that (currently) you would have to manually edit the credentials.yaml to add a credential to pass to 'add-model --credential'
<vino> thx wallyworld_
<wallyworld_> np
<babbageclunk> ugh, of course the uniter API facades are still using the old registration signature.
<vino> anastasiamac: i have corrected the error in the PR.
<vino> Just moved the files to correct location.
<vino> If u can take a look when u r free.
<anastasiamac> vino: k. thnx
<kelvin_> wallyworld_, got a few minutes to discuss CRD?
<wallyworld_> ok
<anastasiamac> vino: will look later on tonight - got hungry mouths to feed for now
<vino> ya ya sure :)
<zeestrat> manadart: thanks for the work on the LXD constraints. I guess you can mark this one as fixed and released: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1582105
<mup> Bug #1582105: lxd provider doesn't honour memory constraints <constraints> <juju-release-support> <lxd-provider> <juju:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1582105>
<manadart> zeestrat: Ack. Thanks.
<zeestrat> manadart: No problemo. Just so I understand correctly, those new LXD constraints work for LXD containers deployed on machines on all the different clouds right?
<manadart> zeestrat: Yes, all LXD containers will honour constraints - deployed by provider, or as machines on other substrates.
<zeestrat> manadart: Cool stuff. Thanks again.
<manadart> zeestrat: There is a current known issue for the provider.
<manadart> Unless you specify one of the applicable constraints (cores/mem/instance-type) there will be a default mem limit of 3.5GB on the controller.
<manadart> But only the controller.
<manadart> https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1784075
<mup> Bug #1784075: LXD provider places a limit on memory for the controller but not for a workload machine <docteam> <juju:Triaged> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1784075>
<zeestrat> Good to know
<jamespage> morning folks
<jamespage> https://discourse.jujucharms.com/t/juju-2-4-1-has-been-released/80 advertised cosmic support, but the release streams for juju tools don't include cosmic references?
<jamespage> hmm neither to the proposed streams
<manadart> Review if anyone is inclined: https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/8992
<manadart> Ends up being a simple fix.
<manadart> jamespage: You need to use the daily image stream.
<jamespage> manadart: I thought juju only published proposed and stable streams?
<manadart> jamespage: Ah, I mean when bootstrapping/adding machines. It worked for me when I used config image-stream=daily and --series=cosmic.
<rick_h_> hml: how did the review of ian's comments go? Do we have a path forward that's ok?
<hml> rick_h_: I’ve grocked Ian’s comments on the PR - when is a good time to chat?
<rick_h_> hml: eating lunch at the computer atm. Give me 10 or 15?
<hml> rick_h_:  sure
<rick_h_> hml: k, free when you are
<hml> rick_h_: ready, which HO?
<rick_h_> hml: let's use standup please
<hml> rick_h_: omw
<hml> rick_h_: manadart  approved pr 8987, the cinder thing, did you want it manually tested by someone else before landing?
<rick_h_> hml: is that the one that needs a manual test? Did he test it then or just review it?
<hml> rick_h_: yes, i believe he just reviewed it, not test
<rick_h_> hml: yea then we do need a test by a 3rd party please
<hml> rick_h_: ack
<hml> veebers: yes, the lxd remote bootstrap stuff in discourse  uses a trust password and interactive
<hml> but if you read the credentials.yaml - that gets morfed into a certificate and big values
<hml> it’s a validation error in initialization args - changing the type to interactive in credentials.yaml to see what happens
<veebers> hml: that's odd that it gets changed, is that happening during bootstrap?
<hml> veebers: during add-credentials i believe
<hml> veebers: my hack worked
<hml> filing a bug.  (most likely to myself  :-D )
<veebers> hml: nice!
<hml> veebers: i figured it would work because the controller instance does get created and installed… it’s just the validation function that fails
<hml> veebers: and pmatulis beat me to it
<veebers> heh :-)
<hml> wallyworld: ping.
<wallyworld> hml: hey, otp in k8s call, give me 30
<hml> wallyworld:  sounds good
<wallyworld> hml:just finished, but release call starting. so maybe pop in there?
<hml> wallyworld: omw
<veebers> hml: might be worth posting that bug on the discourse post for LXD Clustering? In case other people get tripped up by it they'll at least see a fix is underway
<babbageclunk> Weirdly, it seems like things are mostly working with raft leases.
<veebers> babbageclunk: yay \o/
<babbageclunk> no, spoke too soon...
<veebers>  /o\
<babbageclunk> ok, think I've cracked it!
 * veebers refuses to celebrate at this early stage
<babbageclunk> at least, whacked that more
<veebers> ;-)
<babbageclunk> *mole
<babbageclunk> fair
<veebers> my arms get tired otherwise
<babbageclunk> Do we think it's better to a) be careful not to wrap/trace errors when we're checking for specific singleton errors or b) always make sure to use errors.Cause at the point of the check?
<babbageclunk> thumper, wallyworld: ^
<wallyworld> the latter
<wallyworld> we can't control what happens downstream
<wallyworld> and we want to allow annotation etc
<babbageclunk> Yeah, I was just thinking that too - otherwise we need to be vigilant about all the layers in between.
<babbageclunk> coolthanx
<thumper> babbageclunk: ping
<thumper> babbageclunk: ping
<babbageclunk> thumper: poong
<babbageclunk> impatient much?
<thumper> babbageclunk: https://hangouts.google.com/hangouts/_/canonical.com/juju-sts
<thumper> can you join us please?
<babbageclunk> yup
#juju 2018-08-01
<anastasiamac> a simple review plz - https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/8994 (corrected urls)
<veebers> anastasiamac: looking
<anastasiamac> veebers: wallyworldbeat u to it - he is on fire this morning \o/
<veebers> too late
<anastasiamac> dare i say "magic coffee" :D
<veebers> hah yeah ^_^
<babbageclunk> thumper: it looks like my idea was wrong (although I'm fairly sure that bug still exists in my implementation), but there's something weird happening - I see 2 updates to the clock every second. Still chasing it down.
<babbageclunk> thumper: obviously that would match pretty well with the problems you were seeing though.
<thumper> interesting
<babbageclunk> thumper: even see it with only one controller.
<thumper> grr...
<babbageclunk> thumper: no, I was fooled by the fact that they show up in pairs - it's just debug-log only showing stuff every 2 seconds.
<thumper> wallyworld: I see an error in migration
<thumper> wallyworld: and you put it there two months ago
<babbageclunk> There's only one update happening for any one 2-second timestamp
<thumper> wallyworld: and I can't figure out how it got past
<wallyworld> thumper: got a link?
<thumper> wallyworld: hmm... something is weird
<thumper> go vet thought it was a function, but the compiler doesn't
<thumper> WTF?
<anastasiamac> babbageclunk: but debug logs twice? probably something to report and address separately ..
<babbageclunk> no, it was just 2 updates (for different seconds) showing up in one debug-log update.
<thumper> wallyworld: I can't run 'make check' because govet fails
<thumper> both govet and my IDE think a value is a function, but it is not...
<wallyworld> and yet it passed the landing bot
<wallyworld> go version?
<thumper> https://github.com/juju/juju/blame/2.4/cmd/jujud/agent/unit.go#L268
<thumper> 1.10.3
<wallyworld> thumper: the var model shadows the package name perhaps. that is a warning but not fatal. i bet if you changed model to m it would work
<thumper> the package name is agent
<wallyworld> i meant an imported package but that's not the case either, was just a guess initially before i looked at code
<wallyworld> thumper: i copied the existing code from jujud unit to juju operator; it's been like that for a while IIANM
<wallyworld> nfi what's going on
<thumper> yeah, so I don't know why I'm suddenly getting errors on it
 * thumper goes to clean the build dir
<thumper> huh
<thumper> I cleared out ~/go/pkg and now it is fine
<thumper> NFI
<anastasiamac> the only thing is that facade.Model() returns an oject from model package.. but if the package name causes isues like that we'll have lots of other problems
<wallyworld> i was about to say make check works for me, i just tried it
<anastasiamac> \o/
<thumper> tests running now
<thumper> we'll see if I broke anything in the merge
<thumper> poo...
<thumper> I think I chose the wrong test part for goal state in the apiserver code
 * thumper wonders if there are more
<thumper> hmm....
<apollojustice25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<apollojustice25> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<apollojustice25> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<apollojustice25> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<Cisien15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<icee6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<icee6> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Cisien15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Cisien15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<icee6> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Cisien15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<icee6> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<veebers> Do I need to do something to create an lxd cosmic machine, seeing "juju.provisioner failed to start machine 0 (no matching image found), retrying in 10s".
<veebers> Do i need to alias an image from daily or something like that?
<Demp15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Demp15> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Demp15> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Demp15> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<zz_ka6sox> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zz_ka6sox> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<zz_ka6sox> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<zz_ka6sox> A fascinating blog by freenode staff member Matthew 'mst' Trout https://MattSTrout.com/
<veebers> Hmm, how do I deal with a dep expecting crypto/sha256 being loaded? i.e. validating a docker image string "me/blah:sha265@<digest bits>", the function takes the digest part and attempts to validate it, but sha256.Available() returns false (as in sha256.New() has not been called)
<veebers> anastasiamac: is it possible to retry a machine creation? (attempts expired before I could get the image downloaded)
<anastasiamac> veebers: ooooh interesting question... i don't hink i've ever needed to... so dunno off the top of my head
<anastasiamac> veebers: is there some kind timeout thta can be specified?
<anastasiamac> veebers: r u doing it thru cli or api?
<veebers> anastasiamac: ack, no worries, I'll add a new model and try again ^_^ this is a test controller
<veebers> anastasiamac: this is via CLI, am confirming streams, but didn't have any lxc cosmic images handy, the attempt count rolled over
<anastasiamac> veebers: ic.... m not seeing any other way but try again...
<veebers> anastasiamac: ack, will do. Adding another model is easy enough
<veebers> anastasiamac: you wouldn't have insight to my other question would you?
<anastasiamac> veebers: about sha?
<veebers> anastasiamac: aye
<anastasiamac> veebers: not really coz m not following what u r doing... is it in code?
<thumper> oh fark...
<veebers> anastasiamac: sorry, will explain better :-) In code I have a string like "docker.io/me/mygitlab@sha256:5e2c71d050...", I want to validate this, calling reference.ParseNormalizedNamed(...) ("github.com/docker/distribution/reference")
<veebers> this function splits out the diegst part (sha256:5e2c71d050), recognizes the sha256, so calls sha256.Available() (from "crypto/sha256"), which returns false as it's not, um, emabled in this binary?
<veebers> thumper: that doesn't sound good
<thumper> it isn't as bad as I thought...
<thumper> but will require a change in 2.4...
<wallyworld> veebers: you just need to import the package in our code
<wallyworld> _ "crypto/sha256"
<anastasiamac> veebers: sorry  -got distracted...
<veebers> wallyworld: ah, rightio thanks
<veebers> anastasiamac: nw
<anastasiamac> veebers: can't we have our own validation of sha?
<anastasiamac> veebers: how do we validate sha for resources?
<thumper> https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/8995 for anyone who wants to double check the 2.4 changes
<wallyworld> it's not a resourc eit's a docker path
<veebers> anastasiamac: we're validating a docker image path, the sha can be part of that
<thumper> anastasiamac: there were no conflicts in any command help changes
<veebers> we use dockers code to validate the path so we don't need to much around with it
<thumper> vino: the above does have a change in the bundle feature test that should go back into the 2.4 branch
<anastasiamac> thumper: gimme a sec to chekc.. wasn;t expecting conlfict but different wording
 * anastasiamac sighs
<thumper> I'll hold off submitting to merge until folk have had a chance to look
<anastasiamac> thumper: +1 from me
<vino> thumper: i am looking.
<anastasiamac> veebers: i'd divert to wallyworld's advice :)
<anastasiamac> wallyworld: i understand it's docker btw, but we do some kind of sha validation for resources... here however, veebers is using docker library whcih seems to have a bug ?
<veebers> anastasiamac: hah
<veebers> anastasiamac: no it's all good now, wallyworld sorted me out
<anastasiamac> veebers: \o/
<anastasiamac> thnx, wallyworld :D
<veebers> ah man, wallyworld so I'm not get an 'agent not found' error anymore but seems to be struggling bringing up the comsmic machine
<wallyworld> anastasiamac: there's no sha validation right now as the reosurce is merely a snippet of json. theres no bug in the docker lib. it just needs sha256 to be imported before use
<wallyworld> similar to how we register our provides by importing provider/all
<anastasiamac> m glad it was just a missing import ;)
<vino> thumper: i am not clear abt there - why the feature test changes should be going back to 2.4 ?
<veebers> So, deploying cs:mysql --series cosmic --force starts a container, but it's just sitting there. I can't seen any cloud-init-output.log, there is no /var/log/juju or /var/lib/juju. Just sitting there :-\
<veebers> any thoughts?
<thumper> vino: in particular specifying the Revision: for the make charm
<thumper> vino: since the output cares about it, it should be specified in the make charm args
<thumper> otherwise it changes depending on how many tests are run
<anastasiamac> thumper: interesting that this PR brings stuff from 2.3 which i thought was already in 2.4 and develop...
<thumper> if you run that test by itself in the featuretest package, it fails
<vino> thumper: got it.
<thumper> anastasiamac: I merged 2.3 into 2.4 to bring in my changes
<anastasiamac> thumper: yeah, the diff looks good :) the description has some redundancy but the code is golden (at lest for my changes, of course) :D
<thumper> I'm waiting for the pre-merge check to run to ensure all is good
<veebers> wallyworld: you have a moment, wanting to move this streams thing on
<wallyworld> sure
<veebers> wallyworld: as per above, trying to deploy while forcing cosmic as the series, it seems its found the right agent etc. but the lxd container just sits there, no /var/log/juju or /var/lib/juju nor any cloud-init-output.log etc.
<veebers> As far as I can tell the machine is just sitting there with nothing to do
<wallyworld> why not rule out lxd issues and try just using vms
<veebers> wallyworld: sorry I don't understand, which VMs
<wallyworld> virtual machine instances instead of container instances. what substrate are ytou testing on?
<veebers> wallyworld: was just trying lxd
<wallyworld> shouldn't matter but try a cloud
<veebers> wallyworld: ack, I'll give aws a go, cheers
<wallyworld> to rule out lxd cosmic images issues etc
<veebers> aye, assuming there are cosmic images in aws etc. :-)
<plonk9> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thumper> hmm
<thumper> I have a test failure that is just the difference between unrecognised and unrecognized
<anastasiamac> where?
<thumper> http://ci.jujucharms.com/job/github-check-merge-juju/2644/testReport/junit/github/com_juju_juju_container_lxd/Test/
<anastasiamac> how did that land?
 * thumper shrugs
<thumper> I'm not sure
<thumper> hmm... fails here too
<anastasiamac> thumper: this test does not appear to b in develop
<anastasiamac> (at least develop prior to ur merge).. mayb u've brought it without wanting to?
<thumper> it is possible that it was added to 2.4
<thumper> and there was a different lxd there
<thumper> and the error was updated
<thumper> error text
<thumper> to make it american
<anastasiamac> looks like
<anastasiamac> like
<CeBe2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<CeBe2> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<CeBe2> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<veebers> wallyworld, cory_fu FYI https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/8996 revert the split and validation (that gave cory_fu trouble)
<ljharb18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thurin13> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<wallyworld> kelvin_: how goes the dependency hell?
<kelvin_> wallyworld, it's not the meta struct miss match, i think it's the deps in side the package have conflicts with our apimachinery dep.
<kelvin_> wallyworld, so the work around to create a file inside provider package didn't work
<kelvin_> wallyworld, I am trying to use dep
<wallyworld> what about vgo?
<wallyworld> that seems like the more modern approach
<kelvin_> wallyworld, https://github.com/golang/go/wiki/vgo
<wallyworld> ah bollocks ok, not ready yet
<wallyworld> still, by the time we shup 2.5.....
<wallyworld> shup
<wallyworld> ship even
<neptune18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<neptune18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<kelvin_> wallyworld, yes, it will be availabe in 1.11, but it seems they do not suggest to use vgo for production
<wallyworld> right but we are not production yet
<wallyworld> by the time 1.11 ships we may be
<wallyworld> what's the 1.11 timeline?
<wallyworld> beta 1 is already out
<kelvin_> wallyworld, vgo in 1.11 is not prod ready
<kelvin_> You will be able to experiment with the module workflow from Go 1.11 as it will be included as an experiment in this release.
<wallyworld> do you think we can make things work with dep?
<kelvin_> wallyworld, i just did some work around to generate the lock files for dep.
<wallyworld> progress!
<kelvin_> wallyworld, i metaObject issue has been solved, but there are some other deps broken.
<kelvin_> wallyworld, i m looking on it now
<wallyworld> one step at a time :-)
<johnlage0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Strog17> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<alphor5> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<admcleod> lol
<benny29> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<magicaltrout> i need it!
<thumper> I wish I knew how to stop annoying interruptions like those
<thumper> ugh
<HarryCross229> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<HarryCross229> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<HarryCross229> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<gareth__26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<decay> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<decay> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<decay> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<loppy2> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rdv> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<rdv> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<rdv> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Sebastien8> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<jeggott19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<sielicki> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<stevoo6> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<zz_ka6sox> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<violet26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<szt19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<szt19> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<szt19> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<Frosty> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<WikiPuppies15> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<celyr25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EdSaperia26> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<EdSaperia26> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<EdSaperia26> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<nug700> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Maven_> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pathfinder0> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<pathfinder0> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<Natechip> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<ihavoc> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BWBellairs18> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<BWBellairs18> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<BWBellairs18> Read what IRC investigative journalists have uncovered on the freenode pedophilia scandal https://encyclopediadramatica.rs/Freenodegate
<hggdh3> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<hggdh3> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<developers> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<veebers> Morning, err channel of spam :-|
<Tourist20> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<Tourist20> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<cory_fu> veebers: Do you know if that Docker library will validate external::gcr.io/kubeflow/jupyterhub-k8s:v20180531-3bb991b1 in the same way that the charm store requires?
<veebers> cory_fu: I can have a look, I don't think so off the top of my head, but I thought we where getting rid of the need for 'external::'?
<cory_fu> veebers: Are we?  It's currently required to get those image paths to be accepted by the store, but it would be nice to not need it
<veebers> cory_fu: I'll double check that for you too :-) I'm pretty sure the charmstore end is already using the docker libraries so might be fine, the 'external::' gets stripped off about then I think? (i.e. juju doesn't see it when a resource-get occurs)
<cory_fu> veebers: That's correct, it doesn't come back in the resource data
<cory_fu> veebers: I also couldn't get the workaround that wallyworld mentioned yesterday to work.  Specifically, providing the resource at deploy time via --resource.  It wouldn't take the image path directly either with or without external:: and it took ./resource.json but didn't read that as the actual resource data containing registrypath, username, and password and just passed the "./resource.json" name onto the charm
<cory_fu> Any suggestions there?
<Guest67644> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<veebers> cory_fu: I still need to add support for passing a file with the details.
<veebers> cory_fu: re: using --resource that should work, I'll have a look today
<veebers> cory_fu: sorry you keep getting tripped up by bugs at every turn here :-|
<veebers> cory_fu: what was the image path you where using with --resource?
<cory_fu> veebers: :)  It happens.  Note that this was failing with edge, and not your branch with the change
<cory_fu> veebers: juju deploy cs:~johnsca/kubeflow-tf-hub --resource jupyterhub-image=gcr.io/kubeflow/jupyterhub-k8s:v20180531-3bb991b1
<veebers> cory_fu: oh ah, yeah I think that would still be broken in edge until my changes land
<veebers> cory_fu: I'll get that landed today and make sure that works
<cory_fu> veebers: Yeah, ok.  I thought that might be the case
<cory_fu> veebers: And thanks!
<veebers> cory_fu: no worries, will be great once this is all sorted and working :-)
<cory_fu> Indeed
<jamesl> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<babbageclunk> thumper: everything needs loggers passed in!
<thumper> :)
<thumper> babbageclunk: I'd like chat about your testing yesterday
<thumper> perhaps in 30m
<thumper> or so
<babbageclunk> thumper: got myself really confused - I thought I'd fixed my too-many-ticks issue, but the logging made it seem like it wasn't working.
<babbageclunk> thumper: sure
<babbageclunk> thumper: then I remembered I'm running two clock updaters now, one pointing at mongo and one at raft. So everything's fine.
<babbageclunk> thumper: except I need to make that clearer by having separate loggers.
<babbageclunk> thumper: yeah, ping when you want to discuss.
<thumper> ack
<dirtyroshi> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<See> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<See> I thought you guys might be interested in this blog by freenode staff member Bryan 'kloeri' Ostergaard https://bryanostergaard.com/
<hml> wallyworld: I got the changes made.  https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/8984 if you have a few minutes.  :-)
<wallyworld> hml: sure, soon, need to finish meetings :-/
<hml> hml: dinner time anyways.  I’ll check back in the am.  ty!
<Guest13675> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<babbageclunk> Wow, this spam is really irritating
<mentifis19> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
<thumper> and it is white supremacy
<babbageclunk> well, I think it's attempted character assassination - I'm pretty sure that's not really William Pitcock's site (whoever he is).
<thumper> https://freenode.net/ has a message about it
<thumper> babbageclunk: got time?
<babbageclunk> thumper: yup - in 1:1?
<thumper> ack
<catbus> Hi, is is a known issue to retrieve charms from the charm store now? ERROR cannot deploy bundle: cannot add charm "cs:ceph-mon-25": cannot retrieve charm "cs:ceph-mon-25": cannot get archive: Get https://api.jujucharms.com/charmstore/v5/ceph-mon-25/archive?channel=stable: dial tcp: lookup api.jujucharms.com on 10.121.0.84:53: read udp 192.168.57.254:55339->10.121.0.84:53: i/o timeout
<roadmr> catbus: check the ports (53) - that's a DNS issue.
<Napsterbater25> With our IRC ad service you can reach a global audience of entrepreneurs and fentanyl addicts with extraordinary engagement rates! https://williampitcock.com/
* thumper changed the topic of #juju to: https://jujucharms.com, general chat on https://discourse.jujucharms.com, this channel is going to require registered users to talk while we deal with spam bot (see https://freenode.net)
<catbus> which part of DNS is broken? My node can resolve names fine. https://github.com/juju/charmstore/issues/736 and https://github.com/conjure-up/conjure-up/issues/1298 suggest it may be an issue with the juju charmstore.
* thumper changed the topic of #juju to: https://jujucharms.com, general chat on https://discourse.jujucharms.com, this channel is going to require registered users while we deal with spam bot (see https://freenode.net)
<veebers> thumper: yay, thank you
<thumper> veebers: we'll see if it makes any difference
#juju 2018-08-02
<vino> wallyworld: addressed ur comments.
<vino> cud u plz take a look.
<wallyworld> sure
<wallyworld> vino: don't forget to change the PR description
<vino> sure. i am doing that.
<wallyworld> veebers: how far away are you from landing your PR?
<veebers> wallyworld: I shouldn't be too far, was looking at the doc first. I can pivot now (just got back from lunch) and get that sorted.
<wallyworld> veebers: that would be gr8 as i can't deploy k8s charms at the moment
<veebers> ah I see, that o' chestnut. Ok I'll get it sorted
<wallyworld> Docker resource with ID: mariadb/mysql_image not found
<wallyworld> i think that's the error that is fixed?
<veebers> wallyworld: yep
<wallyworld> anastasiamac: done
<anastasiamac> wallyworld: ta
<anastasiamac> wallyworld: model-constraints are indeed not inherited when new models are added... so --constraints on bootstrap does only set default and controller model constraints... i guess the reason is - how would u know from which model to inherit... i suspect that this is a desired behavior
<anastasiamac> wallyworld: i will still add --model-constraints as an option to bootstrap
<anastasiamac> wallyworld: we should probably consider --model-contraints as an option to add-model too...
<wallyworld> the pattern for model config is to store default sspecified at bootstrap time into a separate settings bucket
<wallyworld> yes, it needs holistic thought
<anastasiamac> wallyworld: yeah... maybe this is what we need to do with constraints too ...
<wallyworld> should do a "one pager" to propose a solution
<anastasiamac> wallyworld: yes, i'll add it to my really-want-to-address-yesterday bucket :)
<anastasiamac> wallyworld: +1 to one pager...
<wallyworld> i have lots of those buckets
<anastasiamac> \o/
 * thumper goes to get food
<babbageclunk> thumper: sonofy.co
<wallyworld> veebers: won't you need to import the sha packages as well?
<thumper> babbageclunk: awesome!!!
<veebers> wallyworld: it seems just once in for the 'binary' is fine. I did a manual test deploy using --resource and straight deploy and all is happy. I can add the import not too for completeness
<veebers> I'm just sorting the deps
<veebers> I realised at push that I hadn't done that yet
<wallyworld> veebers: you can't rely on that
<veebers> wallyworld: ack fair enough, I'll add the import at usage
<wallyworld> especially for say tests, they won't necessarily cause the import side effect
<wallyworld> since they only operate on that package they are in plus any transitive deps
<veebers> ack, makes sense
<veebers> wallyworld: FYI I've pushed the updated branch w/ deps and imports
<wallyworld> yay ty
<thumper> babbageclunk: installed it, doesn't seem to work properly
<babbageclunk> thumper: ah well, sorry!
<veebers> wallyworld: which operator image would the edge snap use out of interest? I recall you mentioned that we need to do an image operator push for the edge channel right?
<wallyworld> veebers: it uses whatever the last person to push a copy has uploaded
<veebers> ah ok
<veebers> Is there a way to force 'juju update-clouds' to update? Just removing $JUJU_DATA/clouds.yaml won't do the job
<wallyworld> veebers: public-clouds.yaml
<wallyworld> clouds.yaml is your personal one
<veebers> wallyworld: where is it looking for public-clouds.yaml? Can't see it in $JUJU_DATA, nor any /snap/ dir
<wallyworld> it's in $JUJU_DATA
<wallyworld> same as clouds.yaml
<veebers> my $JUJU_DATA doesn't have that file :-\ (I've set it to another dir for testing something). the only public-clouds.yaml I can find is ~/.local/share/juju/public-clouds.yaml, but moving that doesn't work (so juju isn't checking multiple places it seems)
<wallyworld> veebers: sorry, i thought $JUJU_DATA was ~/.local/share/juju
<wallyworld> update-clouds operates in that directory
<wallyworld> kelvin_: your PR looks fairly complete? main issue I can see is we've lost the make target to update the deps file(s)
<veebers> kelvin_: you may need to update the pr merge/check jobs with the deps changes. IIRC they explicitly call godeps etc.
<wallyworld> kelvin_: there's no need to commit the lock file, just the toml
<wallyworld> dep ensure will do what it needs to do
<wallyworld> or whatever the cmd is to generate the lock from toml
<vino> veebers: i have a Pr for u to review
<vino> adding ci test for export bundle feature.
<vino> cud u plz take a look when u r free ?
<kelvin_> wallyworld, it should be no problem, we use `godeps` target to ensure deps but now we use `dep`
<veebers> vino: sure can, link?
<kelvin_> wallyworld, we should commit lock file with the .toml file together. even we try to use sha for revision but we can also just specify branch of the dep, in this case, the lock file has more detailed version control for the deps.
<kelvin_> wallyworld, just like  package-lock.json/yarn.lock for node,
<wallyworld> kelvin_: so the lock file is not simply generated from the toml file?
<babbageclunk> wallyworld: The lock file should definitely be committed.
<kelvin_> wallyworld, it's generated by toml file but it could be different later to use the same toml file
<vino> https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/juju-qa-jenkins/pull/64
<wallyworld> kelvin_: babbageclunk: ok, nps. whatever best practice is
<kelvin_> wallyworld, for example, we changed the packages that imports a dep in juju
<wallyworld> kelvin_: i think it would be useful to expand these use cases in the google doc and we can see what the workflow would be
<vino> veebers: went for a tea. link: https://github.com/CanonicalLtd/juju-qa-jenkins/pull/64
<kelvin_> wallyworld, agreed, i will prepare a doc after i get all the things working correctly
<wallyworld> yup, sgtm
<veebers> vino: sweet, I'll hit that in a little bit
<babbageclunk> are other people getting go vet errors on a format string in k8s.go?
<veebers> babbageclunk: I just ran the verify script manually now and get the error (2x errors lines 149x-ish)
<veebers> babbageclunk: that's really odd, the verify script is called in the check Make target, which should be what the PR/Build/Anything runs
<kelvin_> after make add-patches, i got two more errors
<kelvin_> https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/n7xwpbszdn/
<babbageclunk> veebers: weird
<veebers> babbageclunk: yeah I'm a bit confused, I can see in the script where it calls "make check", which will call the verify script, and I'm pretty sure IGNORE_VET_WARNINGS isn't set anywhere
<babbageclunk> veebers: maybe different versions of go vet?
<veebers> babbageclunk: jenkins machines have 1.10.3, I just tried with snap go1.10.3 an my other go1.10 and they both show the error
<babbageclunk> hmm
<veebers> vino: LGTM
<babbageclunk> kelvin_: those errors seem weird - if err is undefined how is it building after make add-patches is run.
<babbageclunk> ?
<babbageclunk> kelvin_: Is the setprogress one because a patch has been accepted upstream or something?
<kelvin_> babbageclunk, yeah, it's weird. i need to take a look further.
<babbageclunk> kelvin_: have you kept the same shas as in dependencies.tsv?
<kelvin_> babbageclunk, yes, all sha are kept same
<babbageclunk> huh, then I don't get it.
<kelvin_> babbageclunk, i translate the deps from our tsv file directly
<babbageclunk> right, that sounds very sensible.
<vino> veebers: thank u. Have a question abt this node label. feature is for any node having lxd capabilities.
<vino> then wat is goodra for ?
<veebers> vino: goodra is included in the 'features' tag, I imagine you may have seen an example that needed to use goodra expliclity
<vino> veebers: i am seeing in bootstrap caas yes.
<veebers> vino: ah right, that would be due to the lxd version on goodra, we haven't yet been able to update the version on all machines
<vino> veebers: ok. ty.
<jacekn> hello. Is it possible to add model with a specific, older version? I need to test bugfix for older juju versions
<rick_h_> jacekn: https://docs.jujucharms.com/2.4/en/models-config you can use the --agent-version flag there I believe
<jacekn> rick_h_: ERROR "agent-version"" must be set via "upgrade-model"
<jacekn> rick_h_: ERROR cannot change version from 2.4.1 to lower version 2.3.1
<jacekn> I just bootstrapped from scratch
<rick_h_> jacekn: right, but can you use that on an add-model command?
<rick_h_> jacekn: I know you can't change it on the fly like other config
<rick_h_> jacekn: yea, if add-model with the agent version specified doesn't work then yea a bootstrap will have to be the way to go
<jacekn> ah add-model might work (but now I'm getting no agent binaries found for version 2.3.1). I solved the probelm by re-bootstrapping anyway
<jacekn> thanks for help though
<rick_h_> jacekn: k, when all else fails go with the hammer heh
<magicaltrout> hello folks anyone in this channel have half a clue about the lxd snap?
<pmatulis> magicaltrout, question?
<magicaltrout> i stuck it in #lxd but the migrate thing gets really confused for some reason and if you say no to removing the old lxc stack it still doesn't let you run the snap lxc comamnds but then something (juju or something else) is reinstalling the .deb lxc packages
<magicaltrout> cause after a reboot they seem to magically reappear
<magicaltrout> also how do you reconfigure the lxdbr in snapworld cause whilst they have intermal ip addresses nothing seem to be able to talk to them now
<pmatulis> magicaltrout, that's weird (first part)
<pmatulis> magicaltrout, no idea (second part)
<pmatulis> i'll test the first part though
<magicaltrout> thanks pmatulis just for reference this is a manual cloud box
<magicaltrout> with a few different containers on, but they've been running in the lxd snap for weeks, the lxd deb stack has been empty for a long while
<pmatulis> magicaltrout, so you're not using the 'lxd' cloud type. you're just creating containerised machines within a manual cloud node
<magicaltrout> yeah
<magicaltrout> ooooh fml
<magicaltrout> when all your containers start
<magicaltrout> then it insists on a migration
<magicaltrout> *booooom*
<magicaltrout> so they're up cause some services are responding
<magicaltrout> but i can't login to any of them
<magicaltrout> also
<magicaltrout> lxd.migrate completely screws up my lxd bridge for some reason
<magicaltrout> urgh
<magicaltrout> https://discuss.linuxcontainers.org/t/snap-lxd-has-blocked-me-up/2382
<magicaltrout> stuck it in there as well
<magicaltrout> i would have thought, considering the removing of the lxc debs is optional
<magicaltrout> that whilst it wants you to migrate to the new snap
<magicaltrout> lxd should still function without removing it
<magicaltrout> so whatever does the detection stuff
<magicaltrout> seems a bit screwed
<pmatulis> indeed
<kwmonroe> magicaltrout: is it possible in the deb env that you symlinked /var/lib/lxd/containers to somewhere else?  i did this once in a similar aws/manual machine to put my containers on the ephemeral /dev/sdb (ln -s /var/lib/lxd /mnt, or something like that).  anyway. i recall lxd.migrating booming on trying to stat the symlink'd containers.
<magicaltrout> kwmonroe: as if you'd do something as hackish as that! ;)
<kwmonroe> i was trying a new gin&tonic recipe at the time.  hackies ensued.
<magicaltrout> i think i'm getting stuff back together. The "force this deb not to install" solution from the forums seems to be taking me in the right direction
<kwmonroe> magicaltrout: one other thing to check.. if you still have an /etc/default/lxd-bridge, that comes from the .deb and may be trying to start a bridge that should be handled by the lxd snap.  so if you have that file and you seem to have conflicting bridges, try moving that like the migrate script would have done:
<kwmonroe> # ll /etc/default/lxd-bridge.migrated
<kwmonroe> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1206 Jun 28 16:18 /etc/default/lxd-bridge.migrated
<manadart> externalreality: A small one: https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/9004. Preparatory patch for upgrade-series worker implementation.
<magicaltrout> kwmonroe: we're wiring up Druid to the HDFS storage engine and rmcd says it says "Place your Hadoop configuration XMLs (core-site.xml, hdfs-site.xml, yarn-site.xml, mapred-site.xml) on the classpath of your Druid nodes. You can do this by copying them into conf/druid/_common/"
<magicaltrout> working on that logic could we build off of layer:hadoop-client or something and get the configs that way?
<magicaltrout> or apache-bigtop-base?
<magicaltrout> what part of the stack installs the configs?
<magicaltrout> rick_h_: how do we get a big data category on discourse?
<rick_h_> magicaltrout: you ask nicely and when I get back from lunch I add it in there for ya
<rick_h_> Like magic!
<magicaltrout> Dearest Rick
<magicaltrout> Could we possibly have
<magicaltrout> a Big Data category in the discourse forum
<magicaltrout> so that I may ask pertinent questions, like the one above, and their response be stored for all time, so that others may also benifit from Kevins infinite wisdom
<magicaltrout> Thanks
<magicaltrout> Tom
<rick_h_> LoL for you magicaltrout , anything
<kwmonroe> magicaltrout: you want to build on layer:hadoop-client.  that will include the hadoop-plugin relation, so once your charm relates to hadoop-plugin, the system will automatically install all the hadoopy things (including ./conf files) from bigtop.
<kwmonroe> then you make a druid reactive handler that says @when(hadoop.hdfs.ready), DO_THE_STUFF
<magicaltrout>  thanks kwmonroe
<kwmonroe> np magicaltrout.  you can also include layer:apache-bigtop-base, but i would only do that if druid is a bigtop project.  the only thing that layer helps you do is setup puppet for bigtopy stuff to happen.
<rick_h_> magicaltrout: https://discourse.jujucharms.com/c/charms/big-data
<rick_h_> kwmonroe: ^
<magicaltrout> why thanks rick_h_
<rick_h_> magicaltrout: :)
<veebers> Morning all o/
<rick_h_> morning veebers
<rick_h_> happy friday to you
<veebers> why thank you rick_h_ :-) It's a foggy wet Friday but I won't complain :-)
<rick_h_> hey, better than it being thurday! :P
<veebers> how are things today  cory_fu, I haven't broken anything else for you yet? :-)
<veebers> Indeed! Those poor suckers who are still stuck on Thursday
<cory_fu> veebers: :)  All good, thanks
<veebers> what's the level of repetition that makes sense for a table based test? i.e. if I'm doing to comparisons is it worth doing?
<thumper> veebers: I'm moved away from table based tests mostly
<thumper> Instead consider a helper function
#juju 2018-08-03
<thumper> I finally worked out the watch incantation to watch functions with xenial and dash
<thumper> watch -x bash -c <func>
<thumper> anyone... https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/9007
<thumper> babbageclunk: ping
<babbageclunk> thumper: pong
<thumper> 2m, witing email
<babbageclunk> okies
<thumper> babbageclunk: back
<thumper> hangout?
 * thumper sighs while trying to find the bug
<babbageclunk> sorry
<babbageclunk> thumper: hangout now?
<thumper> yeah
<thumper> babbageclunk: I'm in our 1:1 meet
<babbageclunk> hang on, my computer got very busy deploying things
<thumper> :)
<thumper> and another https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/9008
<anastasiamac> wallyworld: any chance u could PTAL https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/9009 (maas CC changes)
<wallyworld> ok
<veebers> wallyworld: FYI have put this up https://github.com/juju/charmstore/pull/820 once that lands I can update charmrepo.v3 and juju with the deps and propose
<wallyworld> veebers: lgtm, :shipit: i think you do
<veebers> wallyworld: do you know if the shipit process runs the tests too? the test run failed do to some internet connectivity issue.
<veebers> not sure how to trigger a rebuild yet
<wallyworld> i think it does
<veebers> wallyworld: It's possible my shipit message is being ignored :-)
<wallyworld> i'llcheck
<wallyworld> you weren't patient enough
<wallyworld> looks like it's working
<wallyworld> veebers: internal/charmstore/resources_test.go:661: undefined: resource.TypeDocker
<veebers> wallyworld: crap missed one, on it
<wallyworld> best to run the tests locally
<veebers> ah, I commited to the wrong branch, godeps bounced me around :-)
<veebers> wallyworld: I had some issues running tests locally, but sorted now and should be landing soon. I'll cleanup with the others (charmrepo.v3 then juju) and once landed send an email out
<wallyworld> gr8 ty
<veebers> wallyworld: FYI https://github.com/juju/charmrepo/pull/142 (one more step after this one :-))
<wallyworld> lgtm ty
<veebers> ah, failed, it needs an extra dep due to new charmstore dep /me fixes
<veebers> wallyworld: FYI I updated the juju/testing dep on charmrepo.v3 too
<wallyworld> sgtm. is that the one with kelvin's change?
<veebers> it's the latest one, using the old version it had made tests fail on my machine
<veebers> wallyworld: and finally https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/9012
<wallyworld> veebers: lgtm ty
<veebers> wallyworld: fyi I just pushed a oneline dep change to include the swift dep coming from charmstore. Emailing now too
<wallyworld> ty
<babbageclunk> wallyworld: do you know about the go vet failure in k8s.go?
<wallyworld> no?
<babbageclunk> I refer the gentleman to my previous statement.
<wallyworld> babbageclunk: you mean there's one in tip of develop?
<wallyworld> i've run go vet today without error
<babbageclunk> yup.
<babbageclunk> Hmm - I just rebased to see if it was fixed and got the problem again.
<wallyworld> babbageclunk: tim had an issue like this and clearing the pkg files fixed it
<veebers> anastasiamac: \o/
<anastasiamac> veebers: ?
<babbageclunk> wallyworld: ok, I'll try that
<veebers> anastasiamac: saw your PR come through for the test fix (hopefully)
<wallyworld> babbageclunk: the landing bot should reject such things nowadays
<anastasiamac> veebers: oh yes :)
<anastasiamac> veebers: if this is it, there is another place that has similar setup... i think juju/juju/mongo
<babbageclunk> wallyworld: yeah, that fixed it.
<wallyworld> gr8. nfi what happens there
<babbageclunk> wallyworld: weird though - the problem it was complaining about seems legit. It's saying the format string has %d but the arg is a resource.Quantity (which is a struct).
<babbageclunk> wallyworld: eg on line 1495 of k8s.go
<wallyworld> babbageclunk: yeah, i see what you mean
<wallyworld> i might fix as a driveby
<babbageclunk> And line 1498 was the other one.
<icey> cross-posting from #maas - I have a machine in my MAAS that Juju cannot deploy to; when it requests a machine, I can see in the maas.log that a machine was requested but Juju reports "failed to acquire node: unexpected: ServerError: 404 Not Found (Not Found)" ; I'm not sure where to look next
<anastasiamac> icey: what version of maas? juju?
<icey> MAAS version: 2.4.0 (6981-g011e51b7a-0ubuntu1~18.04.1) ; juju  2.4.1
<icey> I'm currently removing and re-adding the machine to maas
<icey> as it reliably fails on the same machine
<icey> very weird, re-added the machine to maas and it still shows a 404 when Juju asks for it
<icey> logs from the juju controller: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/2bZycx4N7s/
<anastasiamac> icey: and nothing else from Juju? I assume that juju is saying 404 not maas, right?
<anastasiamac> icey: is it possible to get TRACE level logging?
<icey> anastasiamac looks like it
<icey> anastasiamac I can happily re-bootstrap asll day long :-D
<icey> s/asll/all
<anastasiamac> ha :) m almost at eod so probably cannot help much... interesting that it's just that one machine... how is it differnt to other machines?
<icey> anastasiamac it's not; quite literally 3x supermicro boxes, identical
<icey> anastasiamac I can probably speed it up if I can target the machine directly; can I do machine name constraints?
<icey> I suppose I can just add a tag
<anastasiamac> icey: if maas machine has a tag, u can use constraints to call that tag
<anastasiamac> +1
<icey> WAIT; apparently this machine is missing the tag I wanted on it
<icey> I wonder if that's it...
<anastasiamac> icey: \o/ worth a try :D
<icey> I try adding just this machine first to see if it's resolved before I deploy my whole bundle again :-P
<anastasiamac> k
<icey> well anastasiamac my stupid test works to allocate it; going to try my bundle again
<anastasiamac> icey: that's good news tho :)
<icey> wow nope, I suppose it's a problem with my bundle or constraint though, given that it can be deployed to with specific tag constraints on the ubuntu charm
<icey> alternately, I forgot to configure my networking
<anastasiamac> icey: m relieved it's not juju :) and it's k to use tags in the bundles too
<icey> anastasiamac I am using tags :-D
<icey> I just don't want to specify each machine explicitly given that they are the same types
<anastasiamac> :)
<anastasiamac> i wonder if u can specify a tag as a constraint in the application section...
<icey> anastasiamac I'm specifying the application placement on machines
<icey> the machines have tags
<icey> in my bundle
<anastasiamac> icey: k...
<icey> anastasiamac I am beginning to suspect an issue with network spaces given that it seems to be the only difference
<icey> I'm about to go spelunking in diffing the maas machine requests
<anastasiamac> icey: niiice :) have fun! m about to eod, eow in fact :D
<icey> anastasiamac I'm only about 6 hours behind you ;-) anjoy!
<anastasiamac> o/
<icey> dang, the network space requests seem to actually be the same, although in different orders
<icey> well, I'll keep digging
<icey> super weird; it deployed that machine last time through; but failed to deploy containers on a different machine (container already exists); but then this time around it's failing to deploy that node again
<icey> :-/
<icey> I think there's a new bug with containers on maas in juju with 18.04.1: https://pastebin.ubuntu.com/p/Gf3qkQ6SzS/
<magicaltrout> random question folks on behalf of rmcd
<magicaltrout> can you have a subordinate.. of a subordinate?
<rick_h_> magicaltrout: ...I mean that's just a subordinate with a relationship to another one right?
<rick_h_> And you can define that protocol...I've related subordinates, but not in subordinate contexts I guess.
<rick_h_> magicaltrout: what's the use case? Why doesn't need to be a subordinate relationship?
<rmcd> So basically...
<magicaltrout> we're create our own version of the hadoop plugin
<magicaltrout> that utilises the hadoop plugin :P
<rmcd> I'm writing a charm for Druid which basically passes config files onto the separate Druid services. Right now, I'm working on implementing the HDFS backend for Druid, which requires me to be able to grab some XML files from Hadoop and place them into Druid.
<magicaltrout> but when we relate hadoop to druid config it doesn't do anything
<rmcd> So on the config charm, I'm trying to use a reactive handler that fires off when hadoop-plugin is connected, but both the config charm and the hadoop-plugin charms are subordinates.
<rmcd> So if I connect my config charm to my other Druid charms, that works fine. But if I relate hadoop-plugin to druid-config, it has 0 scale because, I'm guessing, you can't install a second-order subordinate charm in that way.
<rmcd> Because it'll try to install hadoop-plugin to druid-config, which doesn't have a server because it's on a container... if that makes sense.
<magicaltrout> certainly from a design standpoint it seems like its fine to have a subordinate of a subordinate because for example if your subordinate had a java dependency you'd want to use the java charm to install java
<magicaltrout> so maybe its just our hooks
<rick_h_> Yea, I mean things like telegraf are a subordinate that I believe can relate to other subordinates.
<rick_h_> But it feels like a thing where order of deploy and such might make it a bit odd to get right
<magicaltrout> rick_h_: kwmonroe cory_fu rmcd https://discourse.jujucharms.com/t/a-subordinate-of-a-subordinate/121
<magicaltrout> i stuck it on there
<magicaltrout> if anyone has any good ideas
<rick_h_> magicaltrout: awesome ty
<jacekn> hello. Does anybody know if I missed something obvious? I can't figure out how to list or consume CMR offer: https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1785223
<mup> Bug #1785223: "juju offers" ignores -m flag <juju:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1785223>
<mthaddon> rick_h_: ^ anyone around who could help with that?
<rick_h_> mthaddon: in standup one sec.
<rick_h_> jacekn: this is on a single controller?
<jacekn> rick_h_: "juju offers" is yes. I added offer and tried to list it to get URL
<jacekn> rick_h_: but need to consume from different location (did not get that far)
<rick_h_> jacekn: k, let me finish this standup and I'll look harder
<jacekn> thanks
<maaudet> Would it be considered a bad practice to install a custom daemon on a machine that runs custom hooks/tools using the "juju-run" command for a single unit?
<rick_h_> jacekn: does juju find-endpoints work for you?
<rick_h_> jacekn: sorry find-offers
<jacekn> trying. It started and now it's sitting there after "13:26:33 INFO  juju.api apiclient.go:597 connection established to "wss://..."
<jacekn> rick_h_: yep it found it: prodstack-is  admin/prod-nagios.nagios  admin   monitors:monitors
<rick_h_> jacekn: k, adding some notes to the bug, offers are controller-wise not model specific since they're made to users on the controller and those users don't need/have model level access
<rick_h_> jacekn: but I honestly can't recall the difference in list-offers vs find-endpoints...
<rick_h_> jacekn: maybe list-offers are YOUR offers you've made
<rick_h_> jacekn: and this user hasn't made them as the offer came from the admin? I'm not sure
<jacekn> well yes, that's what I wanted to see. I made an offer and I wanted to show it
<rick_h_> jacekn: ok, will have to check with folks on what I'm missing on that but updated the bug and hopefully that helped unblock you for the moment.
<jacekn> I run both "juju offer" and "juju offers" from the same user
<jacekn> rick_h_: so honestly that does not actually unblock me that much. It confirms my offer is there but I can't see from the docs how to tell my other controller where to look for it. They are in different DCs even
<jacekn> there must be a place where I give it IP address or hostname
<rick_h_> jacekn: yes, you can use the consume command to specify the controller and url to the offer
<rick_h_> jacekn: but note that there must be a valid matching user on both controllers
<jacekn> rick_h_: which IP should I use? Any of my 3 node HA controllers?
<rick_h_> jacekn: you should have the controller in the local cache and not need to refer to IPs? /me double checks
<rick_h_> jacekn: per the help docs on consume: juju consume anothercontroller:owner/othermodel.mysql
<jacekn> rick_h_: sorry I don't get it. What local cache? My consumer controller knows nothing abotu the offer I made
<rick_h_> jacekn: your local juju client. You need to be able to see both controllers when you run juju controllers
<jacekn> ah I see....
<rick_h_> jacekn: if you can't you need to share/register/etc to get both controllers in your local list
<jacekn> ok that's the missing part!
<rick_h_> jacekn: <3
<jacekn> rick_h_: any idea where to start troubleshooting this: https://pastebin.canonical.com/p/YbNg8W5bDg/
<jacekn> "juju consume" worked, I added relation and no hooks are firing
<jacekn> I suspect FW problems but logs are not very clera
<jacekn> yes it was FWs, now getting INFO juju.worker runner.go:483 stopped "nagios:monitors nrpe:monitors", err: <nil>
<nekobasu> roadmr: Thanks for the pointer! It was the DNS server setting in the juju controller that caused the problem.
<roadmr> nekobasu: no problem, I literally did nothing :)
<knobby> does adding a unit to a model cause a config.changed hook call?
#juju 2018-08-05
<veebers> has anyone seen this test error in ci? http://ci.jujucharms.com/job/github-merge-juju/864/testReport/junit/github/com_juju_juju_api/TestAll/
<veebers> I swear I've seen it occasionally, just ran it 5 times locally with no failures
<babbageclunk> veebers: yeah, I've seen that before but no idea what's causing it.
<veebers> babbageclunk: I wonder if something odd is happening in the lxd container
<veebers> I'll retry that merge at anyrate for now
<babbageclunk> veebers: the "not a valid zip file" error is coming from the server, right (although this is testing the client, I think)?
<veebers> babbageclunk: looks like thats the case. creates a local charm zip and uploads that
<thumper> morning team
<veebers> hey th
<veebers> hey thumper o/
<veebers> 2nd times the charm
<babbageclunk> hey thumper
<babbageclunk> veebers: it'd be interesting to know what the server thinks the content of the file is in that case. (I'm guessing zero bytes, but maybe not?)
<veebers> babbageclunk: aye, I might put up a pr that is purely a change so that file doesn't get deleted (and extra logging etc.)
<veebers> and run the suite at different times, i.e. during a ci run etc.
<babbageclunk> veebers: yeah, that would be awesome
<veebers> I really need to put together that lxd machine and put it in the garage, deploying the k8s cluster puts my laptop under load :-)
#juju 2019-07-29
<atdprhs> hi everyone, I really need help to allow maas to compose a machine with bridged network
<atdprhs> can anyone please help me out here?
<timClicks> atdprhs: perhaps ask in #maas?
<atdprhs> thanks Tim
<achilleasa> stickupkid: can you take a quick look at https://github.com/juju/bundlechanges/pull/55?
<stickupkid> achilleasa, done
<atdprhs> which component in kubernetes deployment that should be exposed to the internet?
<atdprhs> lets say I have 2 kubernetes workers
<atdprhs> how can i decide which is better to be exposed?
<achilleasa> stickupkid: tyvm
<hml> achilleasa: stickupkid: review please?  https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/10466
<achilleasa> hml: lookinh
<stickupkid> this one took longer than i hoped, tried lots of different angles of attack - i tried to do it without changing the dependency, because we can't fork it
<stickupkid> let's see if we can get the owner to accept my PR https://trello.com/c/rtwMCKdA/1677-cmr-schema-gen-doesnt-output-embedded-structs
<stickupkid> https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/10467
<stickupkid> achilleasa, going through and attempting to break your PR
<stickupkid> :D
<achilleasa> stickupkid: yeah! Try to mutate things via the overlay. As I mentioned in my comment to Rick, with the new set of changes we can actually modify more things via overlays than what we could do before
<achilleasa> hml: can you take a look at https://github.com/juju/charmrepo/pull/153?
<hml> achilleasa: my apologies, i just realized i didn’t have the corrected code up for pr 10466.  Should be mostly the same with the debug statements missing… just pushed
<hml> achilleasa:  will look at 153
<atdprhs> in reference to https://jaas.ai/canonical-kubernetes and/or https://jaas.ai/canonical-kubernetes
<atdprhs> do anyone know which component that should have ports 80/443 forwarded to?
<stickupkid> achilleasa, i'm still going through your PR, I'll probably finish it tomorrow morning
<achilleasa> stickupkid: sure thing. take your time
#juju 2019-07-30
<hpidcock> https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/10469 review plz when anyone gets a chance
<stickupkid> achilleasa, i'll back port my two branches now :|
<achilleasa> stickupkid: there will be some conflicts; if you take a look at my branch I think I have resolved them but we should probably land my PR first before back-porting. Happy to help with the back-port
<stickupkid> achilleasa, sure, sounds like a plan
<stickupkid> achilleasa, tbh, let's land your branch now, i'm more than happy with the changes
<achilleasa> stickupkid: ok, kicking a merge then
<stickupkid> achilleasa, nice nice
<achilleasa> stickupkid: PR has landed
<stickupkid> achilleasa, nice, back-porting now
<stickupkid> achilleasa, backported https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/10408
<stickupkid> achilleasa, i'm not getting saas output when exporting a bundle, i think something broke with the overlay stuff, just checking now
<achilleasa> stickupkid: I think you also need to copy the saas block here: https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/10470/files#diff-905f1f60f15de7466edf26def355c180R328
<achilleasa> (probably explains what you are seeing)
<stickupkid> spotted it
<achilleasa> so the way it works is BundleData -> bundleOutput -> yaml (IIRC there is a comment that this is done to drop some things from the output)
<stickupkid> yeah, found it at the same time
<stickupkid> nice
<achilleasa> stickupkid: any idea why this empty? https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/10470/commits/58e3869c9a0e3a11bd602b8ca781a2339c77bb4b I got the same when I was cherry-picking but I am pretty sure I had to resolve a conflict there
<stickupkid> achilleasa, it's because they've already been back ported :|
<stickupkid> achilleasa, but we need the commits to prevent any other conflicts etc
<achilleasa> stickupkid: thought so but just wanted to double-check
<stickupkid> achilleasa, me too, i went and investigated
<stickupkid> hah
<stickupkid> a
<achilleasa> stickupkid: I will just do a quick QA and approve (although it should work as I have already tested the cherry-picked version)
<stickupkid> achilleasa, yeah, better safe tbh
<pmatulis> ahoy mateys
<pmatulis> is there a special reason why `offer` does not support the `-m` option? would be more consistent
#juju 2019-07-31
<rick_h> pmatulis:  there's a bug on that, lots of debate
<rick_h> pmatulis:  https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1832160
<mup> Bug #1832160: juju offer doesn't support -m to act on non-current model <juju:New> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1832160>
<pmatulis> rick_h, awesome, thx
<hpidcock> kelvinliu: added some comments to https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/10449 looks really good otherwise
<kelvinliu> ty4rw,
<atdprhs> Hello everyone, I really need some help about https://github.com/jetstack/cert-manager/issues/641#issuecomment-399999436 , i don't know how to do this after conjure-up (which uses juju) kubernetes-core deployment, can anyone help me please?
<rick_h> atdprhs:  interesting. I think the folks that work on k8s will have an idea or three. kwmonroe .../me tries to ping others but they're not in channel right now
<atdprhs> thanks rick_h , do you know when they usually come online?
<atdprhs> I've been stuck on this issue since more than a week tbh, been jumping up and down, scratched my head, pulled my hair, couldn't solve it lol
<rick_h> atdprhs:  understand, they're coming online soon. It's US morning and folks are trickling in
<atdprhs> Okay rick_h, I'll try to stay online as much as I can, I'm in Australia and it's 09:44 PM here...
<rick_h> atdprhs:  ah, understand. We've got some folks that hack on juju that are aussies
<atdprhs> really? That'd be nice, I'll stay for another 1 hour, and if noone came online, I'll try to check with the aussies here in the morning
<rick_h> atdprhs:  the issue is that we need the k8s folks I think and they're US based
<rick_h> atdprhs:  if you want, the best bet might be your morning and try to catch them near EOD
<atdprhs> 08:00 AM Sydney is 6:00 PM in Washington, DC
<atdprhs> Would that be a good timing?
<rick_h> atdprhs:  tight, but maybe
<kwmonroe> rick_h: that LE/resolv.conf issue feels really familiar.  i'll poll the team at standup and have something we can relay to atdprhs when they come back online.
<hml> fixing annoying intermittent unit test fail, anyone up for a quick review?
<hml> https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/10475
<atdprhs> Hello everyone, I really need some help about https://github.com/jetstack/cert-manager/issues/641#issuecomment-399999436 , i don't know how to do this after conjure-up (which uses juju) kubernetes-core deployment, can anyone help me please?
<timClicks> atdprhs: from memory, you can use "juju scp kubernetes-master/0:config ~/.kube/config", then follow those steps as advertised
<atdprhs> timClicks : yes, but how can I run kubeadm
<atdprhs> I don't know how to run `kubeadm init --apiserver-cert-extra-sans="mydomainhere.com" --pod-network-cidr="10.244.0.0/16" --service-cidr="10.96.0.0/12" --apiserver-advertise-address="0.0.0.0"`
<atdprhs> All of my pods can't communicate with any HTTPs, my cert-manager gets `cert-manager/controller/clusterissuers "msg"="error setting up issuer" "error"="Get https://acme-staging-v02.api.letsencrypt.org/directory: x509: certificate is valid for ingress.local, not acme-staging-v02.api.letsencrypt.org" "resource_kind"="ClusterIssuer" "resource_name"="le
<atdprhs> tsencrypt-staging" "resource_namespace"=""` and my other pods are also reporting similar issue like `https://github.com/...: x509: certificate is valid for ingress.local`
<atdprhs> but any local https website is okay to go
#juju 2019-08-01
<atdprhs> Hello everyone, I really need some help about https://github.com/jetstack/cert-manager/issues/641#issuecomment-399999436 , i don't know how to do this after conjure-up (which uses juju) kubernetes-core deployment, can anyone help me please?
<kelvinliu_> hi atdprhs it's worth to have a check on #conjure-up
<kelvinliu_> it's like you need customise some options for k8s api-server,
<atdprhs> kelvinliu_I am already checking with them but no answer, but as far as I know, conjure-up is using juju
<atdprhs> so my best guess on such issue, it needs juju involvement
<kelvinliu_> it's more like you need config the deployment.
<kelvinliu_> i m not sure if u can find the config option from here, https://jaas.ai/u/containers/kubernetes-master
<kelvinliu_> juju config kubernetes-master apiserver-cert-extra-xxxx=xxxxx
<kelvinliu_> u just need to set the config like this
<atdprhs> Could this help with the DNS issue?
<kelvinliu_> from the link u give me, they fix it by customising the api-server option.
<atdprhs> yes, I see `kubeadm init --apiserver-cert-extra-sans="mydomainhere.com" --pod-network-cidr="10.244.0.0/16" --service-cidr="10.96.0.0/12" --apiserver-advertise-address="0.0.0.0"`
<atdprhs> I don't know how or to what I configure `--pod-network-cidr="10.244.0.0/16" --service-cidr="10.96.0.0/12"`
<kelvinliu_> so it's not an issue with juju at all,
<atdprhs> On kubernetes chat, I have received a response from one of the guys there `I used conjure-up to deploy my k8s and use cert manager. What is wrong that you're trying to fix here? Do you have the same issue as the bug? Do you know what is actually happening to get an odd cert like that? It looks like the solution was just to change or define network
<atdprhs> stuff and extra sans. You can do all that with juju, but shouldn't have to do it.`
<atdprhs> This guy is currently offline
<kelvinliu_> as i just said, u will need find the relevant options in the doc of kubernetes master then run the cmd above to config it
<atdprhs> but based on him, it look like it's all juju
<atdprhs> From the document you sent `DNS for the cluster` might help I guess as I know it's DNS issue, cuz all of my pods can't communicate with any HTTPs, my cert-manager gets `cert-manager/controller/clusterissuers "msg"="error setting up issuer" "error"="Get https://acme-staging-v02.api.letsencrypt.org/directory: x509: certificate is valid for ingress.lo
<atdprhs> cal, not acme-staging-v02.api.letsencrypt.org" "resource_kind"="ClusterIssuer" "resource_name"="letsencrypt-staging" "resource_namespace"=""` and my other pods are also reporting similar issue like `https://github.com/...: x509: certificate is valid for ingress.local`
<kelvinliu_> sorry, im not an expert of k8s api-server, it's better to wait him online or ask others in k8s channel.
<atdprhs> that's alright kelvinliu_ I really appreciated your responses, it's ok, I'll be waiting for this guy looks like :D
<timClicks> atdprhs: did you get anywhere? you could try filing a question at https://discourse.jujucharms.com/, where we have a conjure-up category
<atdprhs> Thanks timClicks, I created https://discourse.jujucharms.com/t/https-acme-staging-v02-api-letsencrypt-org-directory-x509-certificate-is-valid-for-ingress-local-not-acme-staging-v02-api-letsencrypt-org/1894
<atdprhs> I gotta go, I hope someone could help about
<atdprhs> it
<atdprhs> cya
<stickupkid> OT: i've added consumming offer in add_relation, just adding an integration test - then I can add the bundle changes stuff :D
<achilleasa> stickupkid: can you please take a look at https://github.com/juju/charmrepo/pull/154?
<stickupkid> achilleasa done LGTM
<hml> stickupkid: here is the forward port pr if you have a minute: https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/10477
<hml> stickupkid: should be the same as 10475 but for develop
<stickupkid> hml, done - tiny nit, ignore if you like
<hml> stickupkid: i might, ty - it’s been like that for a while.  :-/
<stickupkid> hml, fine by me, i don't expect it to be fix tbh, just a pointer :D
<hml> achilleasa:  starting qa of 10476.  :-)
<hml> achilleasa:  for QA, the default model only has offers and no units?, and i have 2 units in the test1 model?
<stickupkid> can you not consume an offer using add_relation...?
<stickupkid> ah, i wonder if you have ubuntu as a saas and nrpe as a subordinate it won't work, if so the error message sucks
<hml> stickupkid: are you doing the break it qa?  i’m following the happy path qa
<stickupkid> hml, this is for pylib
<hml> :-)
<stickupkid> hml, trying to test my add_relation code, i choose my charms badly
<jam> stickupkid: achilleasa: I'm updating the webhooks for charmrepo
<stickupkid> jam, ta
<jam> stickupkid: achilleasa: did you add a Jekins job ?
<jam> stickupkid: I don't see a github-check-merge-juju-charmrepo job
<stickupkid> jam, i've not - but i can check
<jam> Checking issue comment '!!build!!
<jam> ' for repo juju/charmrepo”
<jam> stickupkid: ^^ log/all so I think that is wired up, just needs the jobs
<jam> achilleasa: question about the pr
<stickupkid> jam, has triggered a build, but it's not updating github
<jam> We want to make sure that we're properly handling Channels, as it is one of the major features of charmstore-next
<jam> stickupkid: bot probably doesn't have perms, will check
<jam> stickupkid: bots added and given Write
<stickupkid> jam, nice works
<stickupkid> achilleasa, so it fails now trying to find a mongo
<jam> stickupkid: sounds like the setup script needs to use one of the mongodb based ones
<jam> stickupkid: you can look at juju/txn I think ?
<jam> it installs mongo and go before running the tests
<stickupkid> jam, fair, i'll fix
<stickupkid> whoa - this feels wrong "curl -sS --tlsv1.2 https://raw.githubusercontent.com/golang/dep/master/install.sh | sh"
<stickupkid> jam, that works now
<achilleasa> hml: I have replied to your comment in the bundle PR. Can you take a look?
<hml> achilleasa: can we reword the error… extremely misleading
<hml> ERROR cannot deploy bundle
<achilleasa> hml: technically, the bundle deployment fails (partially). Any ideas for a more descriptive error? (also a question for rick_h)
<hml> achilleasa: what are the peices of a bundle called?
<achilleasa> hml: "bundle changes". Although I don't think we have user-facing terms for them (I could be wrong though)
<hml> achilleasa:  thinking of some idea in the pr.
<hml>  ERROR bundle deployment failed at:
<achilleasa> hml: I think the confusion stems from the fact that this is all non-transactional. Because if it fails for whatever reason you end up with an unclean state
<achilleasa> hml: I think server-side validation prior to deployment would address this problem in a better way
<achilleasa> If I saw "bundle deployment failed" I would assume, as a user, that the changes were rolled back and I am back to where I started
<hml> achilleasa: and i forget that… i believe rerunning the bundle is idempotent
<achilleasa> hml: yes, it should fetch the current model and only apply the missing bits
<achilleasa> hml: in my mind, the proper way to deal with this is to treat bundles as entities that are tracked by the state (which could also theoretically allow us to un-deploy a bundle which is a pain ATM)
<Beta_Tester> hi all, i've been reading up on maas and juju to learn more. there is a lot of great documentation, but i can't seem to find any docs about configuring lxd on maas acquired machines.
<Beta_Tester> in trying to use spaces, i keep getting errors about no available space, however i am binding the app with the appropriate space in the app config.yaml
#juju 2019-08-02
<babbageclunk> Beta_Tester: Hi, sorry to miss your question - can you post more information about what you're trying to do and the specific error you're seeing?
<Beta_Tester> i have MAAS working, with 4 VM's acting as servers.
<Beta_Tester> i have configured network spaces and bridges in maas, however any application i try to deploy to lxd gives this error: no obvious space for container "1/lxd/0", host machine has spaces: "compute", "default", "ext-api", "int-admin", "int-api", "int-ipmi", "int-prov", "san", "sancls"
<Beta_Tester> i tried using --bind spaces=int-api,  and tried adding the binding inside the config file for a mysql test app install..
<Beta_Tester> i'm not sure if ineed to pre-configure a template or profile to let juju know how to spin up the networking for the lxd on the machines it's allocating form maas?
<Beta_Tester> i already figured out the 15 character limit on bridge names, so i renamed all bridges and spaces, and started a new juju controller
<babbageclunk> sorry, just having a meeting at the moment but will get back to you afterwards
<babbageclunk> Beta_Tester: just reading back...
<babbageclunk> Beta_Tester: unfortunately the people who know the most about containers + spaces are in the UK & Europe, so they're asleep right now. I'm reading some code to see what causes that error.
<babbageclunk> Beta_Tester: are you deploying mysql with a spaces constraint? Can you show the full deploy command?
<stickupkid> hml, approved is public pr
<hml> stickupkid: ty
<rick_h> Beta_Tester:  the binding is between the endpoint defined on the charm and the space
<rick_h> Beta_Tester:  so the idea would be deploy postrgesql --bind data=int-api
<rick_h> Beta_Tester:  for instance
<rick_h> Beta_Tester:  check out https://jaas.ai/docs/deploying-advanced-applications#heading--deploying-to-network-spaces
<hml> stickupkid: —classic is already on the snap go install
<hml> :-)
<stickupkid> hml, snapd hates us
<stickupkid> hml, have we rebooted the box?
<hml> stickupkid: trying to reproduce… but error: unable to contact snap store
<stickupkid> hml, ha, it really does hate us
<hml> stickupkid: nope
<hml> nothing is running on it… will do
<d4rks1d3> Hi, I am deploying Openstack with juju. I tried 5 different deployments, however in all of them i always receive the following error "ConnectFailure: Unable to establish connection to http://localhost:35347/v3/services?2019-08-02 10:48:00 ERROR juju-log shared-db:9: The call within manager.py failed with the error: 'Unable to establish connection t
<d4rks1d3> o http://localhost:35347/v3/services?'. The call was: path=['list_services'], args=(), kwargs={}, api_version=None"Someone can help me? Thanks in advance
<d4rks1d3> i am not able to see the wsgi in apache2 neither
<d4rks1d3> the port 35357 and 5000 are not listening neither
<d4rks1d3> And all the different services are waiting for the charm identity.
<d4rks1d3> Thanks for your time :)
<pmatulis> d4rks1d3, how are you trying to deploy? what versions of juju, charms, ubuntu, etc.?
#juju 2019-08-03
<Beta_Tester> hi i am getting this: ERROR juju.worker.provisioner cannot start instance for machine "0/lxd/3": unable to setup network: host machine "0" has no available device in space(s) "int-api"
<Beta_Tester> whenever i try to deploy to a defined space.  if i set it to a bad spaces name, the deploy command fails before submitting the task, so i know the sapce is defined. but somehow in the juju magic behind the scenes its not liking something.
<Beta_Tester> i turned on juju debug-log (debug level) and watched it, no other errors pop up.. any ideas which logs to dig into? the space is a subnet x.x.112.0/22 network, and the the machine has an x.x.113.0/22 (yes mass auto-picked 113.0 as the IP) from a subnet perspective its valid... but wondering if that could be the issue?
<Beta_Tester> the machine has a int-bn that has eth1 and eth2, and a bridge on top of the bond int-br, and then a vlan interface int-br.112
<Beta_Tester> juju version: 2.6.5-bionic-amd64 and maas: 2.4.2
<atdprhs> hello everyone, do anyone know why when juju deploys kubernetes, it resolves the dns to public ip address?
<atdprhs> is there anyway that I can ssh into coredns/
<atdprhs> everytime I try to ssh into coredns, it tells me that the pod is not found, but it's there
<d4rks1d3> Hi
* d4rks1d3 changed the topic of #juju to: https://jujucharms.com, general chat on
* d4rks1d3 changed the topic of #juju to: https://jujucharms.com, general chat on https://discourse.jujucharms.com
<d4rks1d3> Someone around to help me with a keyston charm?
<d4rks1d3> I am facing an error in the deployment time
<d4rks1d3> that is not able to connect
<d4rks1d3> https://pastebin.com/4caq4Kiz
<d4rks1d3> here is the log
<d4rks1d3> Thanks
#juju 2020-07-27
<thumper> tlm: PR approved
<mirek186>  Hi, could someone tell me where is network-get config stored, I've got a odd bug in ovn-chassis where complaing no network config found for binding data, I can see all interfaces in LXD are correct, there is a communication in other charms like nova-compute, never seen this one
<hml> mirek186: does it look like this: https://bugs.launchpad.net/charm-openstack-dashboard/+bug/1710930. potentially same bug different charm
<mup> Bug #1710930: ERROR no network config found for binding "public" with enforce-ssl=true <cpe-onsite> <OpenStack openstack-dashboard charm:Fix Released by nobuto> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1710930>
<hml> mirek186:  you might want to try #openstack-charms
<mirek186> hml: Thanks, it does but it turns out mapping between MAAS spaces and Juju got mixed up, I've changed one VLAN while few machines were alrady deployed. Sorted now.
<hml> mirek186:  good news
<mirek186> hml: I've open a but anyway saying Juju should be able to check for correct network spaces on MAAS before deployment, it should not allow you to deploy into a container or host which hasn't got a correct space, but it does allow if it is a subordinate charm, that's how it all started.
<hml> mirek186:  rgr
<pmatulis> but doesn't the subordinate charm's space come from the principle charm space?
<hml> mirek186:  i know juju does checking along the lines of what you’ve mentioned, it’ll be interesting to see where the problem lies.  as pmatulis is asking, i’m not sure how the subordinates spaces are determined and verified
<mirek186> pmautils the principal charm hasn't got this space defined as a binding, it's ovn-chassie, nova-compute pair
<mirek186> The only way I found to allow ovn-chassis use overlay for DATA binding is to define overlay network on host where nova-compute is deployed then ovn-chassis as a subordinate charm deployed in container has access to it
<mirek186> But if overlay subnet dosn't exists on host but is required for subordinate it won't complain, at least it dosn't in mine
#juju 2020-07-28
<hpidcock> either wallyworld kelvinliu or tlm please review this PR https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11861
<tlm> can do, doing one for thumper atm
<kelvinliu> lgtm, just a few minor imports issues
<hpidcock> kelvinliu: thank-you :)
<kelvinliu> np
<achilleasa> stickupkid: can you please review https://github.com/juju/description/pull/85?
<stickupkid> achilleasa, sure, let me finish up what I'm doing here
<achilleasa> stickupkid: no rush; still working with the state tests but I will need to land this before I can push my PR (probably near EOD today)
<stickupkid> achilleasa, done, sorry should have mentioned before
<achilleasa> stickupkid: thanks; saw the GH email
<achilleasa> got the state tests green :-)
<stickupkid> boom
<achilleasa> now it's time to play facade surgery
<stickupkid> achilleasa, version bump, version bump, version bump
<achilleasa> stickupkid: that's the next PR; this one will just make the existing facades use the nice and shiny state API
<stickupkid> hml, https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11862
<hml> stickupkid: ack
#juju 2020-07-29
<achilleasa> stickupkid: found an issue with my description PR and will be pushing a commit to fix
<stickupkid> achilleasa, good good
 * stickupkid in an evil voice
<achilleasa> migrating a model from a newer to an older controller should work right? :D
<stickupkid> yeah
<achilleasa> cursed backwards-compatibility!
<stickupkid> LOL wat https://github.com/juju/juju/blob/develop/testing/base.go#L194
<stickupkid> this can't be safe...
<hml> achilleasa:  stickupkid: i thought that wasn’t for migration.  it was only same or newer.  or did something change?
<achilleasa> hml: nothing changed. Given the way that versioning works, migrating to an older controller would cause a panic as the description package from the older controller would attempt to access a serializer (index a slice of funcs) for a version it does not know about
#juju 2020-07-30
<manadart_> stickupkid, achilleasa: Can I get a review of https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11853 ?
<achilleasa> manadart_: can look in 5min
<manadart_> Ta.
<manadart_> achilleasa: I'm tucking into yours now.
<achilleasa> manadart_: wait a few min; pushing a commit to address Tim's and Ian's comments
<manadart_> Righto.
<achilleasa> manadart_: pushed the changes; taking a look at your PR now
<manadart_> achilleasa: Ack.
<manadart_> achilleasa: Heads-up: networkconfigapi_test.go is a large change, hidden by default.
<achilleasa> manadart_: nw, I always expand anything that is not a mock :D
<stickupkid> the status test failing is a right pain...
<stickupkid> also this one has started to fail "WorkerSuite.TestRemovedModel"
<ballot> Hello
<ballot> I'm trying to see if I can avoid duplicates in a k8s charm with the operator framework in the config items. I would like to have only in one place the "juju-external-hostname" config, so I can configure my ingress. I don't have any of the "kubernetes" related config of the charm in self.model.config. Is there any way to get them ?
<stickupkid> achilleasa, what can be stored in a charm channel?
<achilleasa> stickupkid: anything... we used to have validation but because of https://bugs.launchpad.net/juju/+bug/1862091 we just pass whatever we see to the client and the charmstore deals with the validation server-side
<mup> Bug #1862091: client side channel validation needs to be removed <juju:Fix Released by achilleasa> <https://launchpad.net/bugs/1862091>
<manadart_> achilleasa, stickupkid, hml: Regarding our discussion today. What if we inverted the abstraction and made the state objects decorators of a model operation?
<achilleasa> manadart_: interesting idea. how would that work in the ports example we were discussing?
<manadart_> achilleasa: Let me look at that more closely tomorrow.
<stickupkid> manadart_, achilleasa interested :+1:
<stickupkid> achilleasa, got a sec?
<achilleasa> stickupkid: sure
<achilleasa> daily?
<stickupkid> yeap
#juju 2020-07-31
<thumper> https://github.com/juju/juju/pull/11869 is now ready for review
<thumper> wallyworld, hpidcock, tlm, kelvinliu, or anyone really
<tlm>  I can take a look thumper
<thumper> thanks tlm
<tlm> lgtm thumper
<mertgor> Hi people!
<tlm> hi mertgor
<mertgor> tlm: how are you today, i was configuring my Juju account in the forum
<mertgor> tlm: i'm new to Juju and related projects backed by Canonical, are you more experienced than me ?
<tlm> welcome mertgor, all the devs for the project hangout here and on discourse https://discourse.juju.is/
<tlm> may not be to chatty here this afternoon as it's getting later in the arvo for the APAC region and europe/north america are coming online
<mertgor> tlm: okay Thanks, i need to think about how i do my computing again
<mertgor> I'm from Turkey, it is 08:04
<tlm> oh nice. Good morning
<mertgor> tlm: Thanks :)
<mertgor> Active summary for every 30 minutes is nice :)
<stickupkid> anybody know if juju/charm is used by anybody else?
#juju 2020-08-01
<mertgor> hi Juju!
